# 2020-12-07 - Scott v. Moon Mk VI(?)



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello friends,

I've become aware that I was once again sued by the serial litigant Melinda Scott. Through sheer trial and error, she has passed the sniff test and was awarded a default judgement. The lawsuit is insane gibberish from a woman who has spent the majority of her adult life flooding the Virginia and Federal courts with insane gibberish, and without spending a penny of her own money to do so. I'm unfortunately required to take this seriously and I have retained counsel. The counsel advises that she also has concurrent litigation against me at the state level, despite not having been to the state of Virginia since I was a small child.

The default judgment which will be struck out:



Despite my ongoing concerns with legislation in the Congress, I am treating things here as status quo. We've known I'd have to deal with something like this for a while, and really it's just a blessing it's happened now when not much else is happening. There may be another legal issue I have to respond to in the next few months, so if anyone is interested in supporting the site, here's how:





						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I maintain a newsletter for sponsors willing to contribute $100/mo long-term. If you have an established account and would like to be a part of that, PM me or email me.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sempai (Dec 7, 2020)

>not much else happening

what did he mean by this?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

Sempai said:


> >not much else happening
> 
> what did he mean by this?


If this happened in 2018 it'd have been catastrophic. Because it happened this month, it's manageable.


----------



## Reverend (Dec 7, 2020)

is this a new lawsuit? the judgement here is from 2017.


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 7, 2020)

Surely her lolsuit will be dropped when you send the thread on her right?






						Melinda Leigh Scott & Marshall Castersen
					

This story starts with a humble thread about a lolcow. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/andrew-peter-carlson-anaiah-carlson-tamarlover.29566/  This lolcow was a stalker of Melinda Leigh Scott, who, upon finding out Andrew was talking about her here, threatened me directly...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Merry Christmas to you as well Josh.


----------



## Daisymae (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If this happened in 2018 it'd have been catastrophic. Because it happened this month, it's manageable.


does the other problem involve a man with a drooling problem who lives in Utah?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

Reverend said:


> is this a new lawsuit? the judgement here is from 2017.


I'm a retard. Fixing it now.


----------



## Cubanodun (Dec 7, 2020)

How many times does she need to keep doing this crap until someone declared her a annoyance? or america just let the crazies keep wasting everyone's time just to suck money out of them?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

Cubanodun said:


> How many times does she need to keep doing this crap until someone declared her a annoyance? or america just let the crazies keep wasting everyone's time just to suck money out of them?


Zero more times, if I have my way.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2020)

Now imagine Melinda Scott doing this without Section 230 protecting Null or Kiwi Farms.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Dec 7, 2020)

Good god, the pain just doesn't stop


----------



## Cubanodun (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> Zero more times, if I have my way.


So you have to go just to prove in a court of law that she is a insane retard? what a delightful christmas present


----------



## karz (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm surprised Scott isn't considered a vexatious litigant at this point in time.
What is this, lawsuit number three against the Farms?


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

karz said:


> I'm surprised Scott isn't considered a vexatious litigant at this point in time.
> What is this, lawsuit number three against the Farms?


If you count me, probably 6? Apparently there's more I don't know about.


----------



## Kiwi Yuga (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm assuming whatever she provided to the court to claim she properly served Null is fake, made up, or invalid. Any chance she'll be charged with perjury for that?


----------



## karz (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If you count me, probably 6?


Hopefully, this will be the last one. But that's overly optimistic for the American Judicial system. Best of luck getting this one out the way, and quickly.


----------



## Dick Justice (Dec 7, 2020)

You should print out the cover sheet for each lolsuit and frame it on your wall. Big game hunters hang their trophies on their mantelpiece, why can't you?


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 7, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Null. I hope you have some family that you can enjoy spending time with in the States while you're here; I'd wish you luck, but I really don't think you need it against this bitch. Your connection to YHWH and Yahua is much stronger than hers.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

I swear if I never see the words "tamar," "mountain," or "jew" again in my life it'll be too soon.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Dec 7, 2020)

Was the servicing even legit?


----------



## Dalinar (Dec 7, 2020)

What could possibly go wrong making fun of mentally unstable people on the internet?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 7, 2020)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Was the servicing even legit?


I doubt it lol. But courts are kinda retarded and can decide on things whether they're legit or not, then force you to get them looked over later.


----------



## Catmannjew (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, there is enough proof that she is out of her mind. Merry Christmas, Null.


----------



## Troonos (Dec 7, 2020)

I can't wait for this deranged cunt to be declared vexatious so she'll finally have to get a job. Maybe this "aspiring law student" will finally enroll in law school, but probably not.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 7, 2020)

Troonos said:


> I can't wait for this deranged cunt to be declared vexatious so she'll finally have to get a job. Maybe this "aspiring law student" will finally enroll in law school, but probably not.


She's on the dole. She'll only lose her hobby, not her paycheck.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Dec 7, 2020)

Limited Edition 'MOUNTAIN JEW' tshirt run when?

Wish I had more $$ to spare Josh. New year new cash hopefully. Hope this mad bitch finally gets her True and Vexatious status.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Dec 7, 2020)

@Null mate, I know it doesn't mean a lot coming from an English shitposter but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Spergichu (Dec 7, 2020)

Troonos said:


> I can't wait for this deranged cunt to be declared vexatious so she'll finally have to get a job. Maybe this "aspiring law student" will finally enroll in law school, but probably not.


She actually enrolled in Appalachia School of Law, one of the lowest rated law schools in the country. She only lasted a semester.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice! Another one!! It's all about that mountain Jew Christmas spirit!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm frankly surprised there WAS a court that took the case. Unless they did so just so they can really slap down her stupid ass, and the only reason she even """won""" was cause Null simply didn't show up.


----------



## Catmannjew (Dec 7, 2020)

Spergichu said:


> She actually enrolled in Appalachia Law School, one of the lowest rated law schools in the country. She only lasted a semester.


it is the Appalachians, it is not like the bar was high.


----------



## Rainbow Frog Army (Dec 7, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> She's on the dole. She'll only lose her hobby, not her paycheck.


If she's been filing pro se, she might not need to be directly declared a vexatious litigant, just required to file through a lawyer.

It's how some areas the courts deal with annoying idiots wasting their time, especially in places where it may be impossible to block somebody from filing suits at all.  Not the court's problem if you can't find a lawyer willing to risk his career and waste his time on a frivolous suit!


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 7, 2020)

Cactus_Juice said:


> What could possibly go wrong making fun of mentally unstable people on the internet?


Lots of stuff, but it's still funny.


----------



## Spergichu (Dec 7, 2020)

Catmannjew said:


> it is the Appalachians, it is not like the bar was high.


The county she lives in is one of the poorest and has one of the highest rates of drug abuse and unemployment in the state of Virginia. I'm frankly amazed she has electricity and internet access.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 7, 2020)

People donating to Josh's legal fund against the Mountain Jews be like


----------



## Catmannjew (Dec 7, 2020)

Spergichu said:


> The county she lives in is one of the poorest and has one of the highest rates of drug abuse and unemployment in the state of Virginia. I'm frankly amazed she has electricity and internet access.


Knowing that the whole area is already like that, and her area is worse? That makes this wild.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Dec 7, 2020)

She did it, the crazy bitch finally did it.

Consequences will never be the same!!!





Spoiler



Merry Christmas Josh


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 7, 2020)

Cubanodun said:


> So you have to go just to prove in a court of law that she is a insane retard? what a delightful christmas present


No, just that the site is immune.  Or that he wasn't served, the court didn't have personal jurisdiction, or any number of other possible defenses.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Dec 7, 2020)

Well that's a very jew-like christmas gift tbf


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 7, 2020)

Leopold II of Belgium said:


> Well that's a very jew-like christmas gift tbf


Everything else about her is more porcine than Jewish.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If this happened in 2018 it'd have been catastrophic. Because it happened this month, it's manageable.


I guess it's all about having the right perspective.
Does that cunt still post here on a daily basis?


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 7, 2020)

tripmix said:


> Surely her lolsuit will be dropped when you send the thread on her right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She constantly posts crazy shit there.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 7, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> She constantly posts crazy shit there.


Not too long ago she posted “I release you” and a photo of her ass, and has not posted since.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 7, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Not too long ago she posted “I release you” and a photo of her ass, and has not posted since.


Eh, Hanukkah starts in 3 days I bet she's back before the new year.


----------



## soulless guarantee (Dec 7, 2020)

Happy Hanukkah, Yehoshua. Melinda is working towards her eight gifts/lawsuits for you as fellow tribe member 



Spergichu said:


> The county she lives in is one of the poorest and has one of the highest rates of drug abuse and unemployment in the state of Virginia.


Not surprising. If I lived in the same county as Melinda, drug abuse would be a welcome retreat.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 7, 2020)

She really takes the "if you don't succeed, try, try again" shit seriously, doesn't she?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

Cactus_Juice said:


> What could possibly go wrong making fun of mentally unstable people on the internet?



You've probably picked the worst possible time to start a new account and act like a sped, not that there's ever really a _good_ time for that.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 7, 2020)

Kiwi Yuga said:


> I'm assuming whatever she provided to the court to claim she properly served Null is fake, made up, or invalid. Any chance she'll be charged with perjury for that?


I can almost guarantee she mailed service to his old address, despite repeatedly saying he does not live there anymore (and has not lived in the US in several years) and frequently providing her with the correct address to a virtual office she can send things too. Lolcow rule number 1 is never learn anything, ever.


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 7, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Everything else about her is more porcine than Jewish.



catsup
ketchup


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 7, 2020)

How about a True and Honest banner sale?  Sell them for $100.  I'll buy one.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 7, 2020)

i_fist_nuns said:


> Ok yall i'm a retard and new - where can we go to donate to Null?








						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 7, 2020)

Is it time to break my piggy bank?


----------



## Crankenstein (Dec 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Have some Cecil Mcfly to cheer you up.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> If this happened in 2018 it'd have been catastrophic. Because it happened this month, it's manageable.





Spergichu said:


> The county she lives in is one of the poorest and has one of the highest rates of drug abuse and unemployment in the state of Virginia. I'm frankly amazed she has electricity and internet access.



She almost certainly goes to the 'liberry' to go online and file her bullshit psychosuits.

I feel for you, Null.  I wish I was able do more then that but right now there's family shit going on that leaves me financially overcomitted as it is.   Best of luck, but you really won't need it. With an actual lawyer holding the case up infront of the judge and saying "what the FUCK are you doing issuing a default judgement for this autistic word salad?" that should be the end of it, and I hope your lawyer makes a claim that she should be flagged as a serial litigant now that it's actually done damage to you.


----------



## Null (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't feel bad if you can't throw money at me during the fucking holiday season lol, I'll recoup over the next quarter.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 7, 2020)

Are...are we in the endgame now with Melinda? She has the infinity stones. Or whatever the Jewish equivalent is.

She can't possibly expect to win this right?


----------



## Video Games (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm 99 percent sure the court doesn't have jurisdiction over you. The 1 percent is because I'm not a lawyer. Hopefully, whoever you retain will get this mess sorted out quickly and efficiently.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 7, 2020)

Just one more to the pile!


----------



## StudMccool (Dec 7, 2020)

Null said:


> Don't feel bad if you can't throw money at me during the fucking holiday season lol, I'll recoup over the next quarter.


Are we positive there will be a next quarter for the farms at this point with section 230 nonsense going thru the senate?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 7, 2020)

On the first day of SueMas a fat jewess sent to me...

Gibberish by a drunken monkey


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 7, 2020)

Spergichu said:


> She actually enrolled in Appalachia School of Law, one of the lowest rated law schools in the country. She only lasted a semester.


Appalachia 
one of the lowest rated law schools

you don't say


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 7, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> Are...are we in the endgame now with Melinda? She has the infinity stones. Or whatever the Jewish equivalent is.
> 
> She can't possibly expect to win this right?


Melinda Scott's defeat is inevitable.


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 7, 2020)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Was the servicing even legit?


If you read the affidavit at https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463.5.0.pdf

The Server, Allen L. Upson, "personally served" Null by giving the summons to an employee at Kwik Pack and Ship at 913 Beal Parkway.

This is not how you personally serve a defendant. You can only personally serve a defendant by actually personally serving them. Otherwise you have to use substituted service, which can involve leaving the summons at the person's *residence* with a competent individual who was there, or in other jurisdictions, by mail. You have to give the summons to a person at their residence, not at their workplace and certainly not with some employee at the fucking Kwik Pack and Ship.

Mr. Upson also gave the address of the Courthouse in Pensacola Florida as his address instead of his Gulf Breeze, FL address so he fucked that up too.  Process servers are supposed to use a contact address so they can be subpoenaed to determine if he served the summons properly.

tl;dr: No, the servicing was not legit.

Edit: Disregard this, I may suck cocks.

Florida actually does allow you to serve someone by leaving a copy of a summons with a person in charge of the mailbox:

"If only the address for a person to be served, which is discoverable through public records, is a private mailbox, substitute service may be made by leaving a copy of the process with the person in charge of the private mailbox, but only if the process server determines that the person to be served maintains a mailbox at that location."

*48.031 Service of process generally; service of witness subpoenas*


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Dec 7, 2020)

Reminder that the Brave browser makes it _extremely _simple for users to funnel crypto funny money from advertisers (generally hawking other funny money get-rich-quick schemes) to Null to the tune of 5 or 6 USD a month. This without needing to give anyone any sort of identifying information.


----------



## CaptainAutism (Dec 7, 2020)

While I have no money to send dear feeder, I will continue to send him pictures of my toes as payment.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> Are...are we in the endgame now with Melinda? She has the infinity stones. Or whatever the Jewish equivalent is.



These: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priestly_breastplate#The_jewels


----------



## Stafford Beer Bong (Dec 7, 2020)

And to think this all started because Null actually tried to _help _this woman in dealing with a stalker. 

No good deed goes unpunished, etc etc.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 7, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> If you read the affidavit at https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463.5.0.pdf
> 
> The Server, Allen L. Upson, "personally served" Null by giving the summons to an employee at Kwik Pack and Ship at 913 Beal Parkway.
> 
> ...


i stand corrected, she mailed it to the right address i'll be damned


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 7, 2020)

That guy cursing us in the name of Yahoowah that we die and that our insides rot with pestilence is one of the funniest things I've seen on the Internet


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> liberry



Ok wait fuck, it's not just near me? Is that just how idiots say library everywhere?


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Dec 7, 2020)

Why do so many of the people behind these lolsuits keep doing making them? I have yet to see ONE time these had any effect other than Null telling them to eat 20 dicks and choke on the 21st.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 7, 2020)

Joshua “Slander the Jews with Fake News” Moon will be brought to justice by the United States Supreme Court, who will not just find him supremely guilty but libel for one thousand lifetimes of torment for daring to strike against G*d’s most holy Chosen atop their holy mountain in the great state of Virginia.

Long live Robert E Lee, Long Live George Soros, and Long Suffer Joshua “To Be Enslaved Beyond the Grave” Moon.


----------



## Tumbo (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm sorry you halfto deal with this on Christmas hopefully the judge is able to see her for the batshit crazy she is.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2020)

Jolyne-but-thicc said:


> Why do so many of the people behind these lolsuits keep doing making them? I have yet to see ONE time these had any effect other than Null telling them to eat 20 dicks and choke on the 21st.



I assume it's a thought process somewhere along the lines of 




But that's just a guess.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 7, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> Spoiler: Have some Cecil Mcfly to cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773222View attachment 1773224View attachment 1773225View attachment 1773228


Wow, she looks almost exactly like I would have imagined.


Leonard Helplessness said:


> Not too long ago she posted “I release you” and a photo of her ass, and has not posted since.


*ahem* link please?


----------



## TinyKitty (Dec 7, 2020)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> Appalachia
> one of the lowest rated law schools
> 
> you don't say



They may not be top-tier, but they have a really aggressive recruitment program.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 7, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Wow, she looks almost exactly like I would have imagined.
> 
> *ahem* link please?


Right here.


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> *Kiwi Farms trolls,
> 
> I release you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Dec 7, 2020)

Salade Nicoise said:


> Limited Edition 'MOUNTAIN JEW' tshirt run when?
> 
> Wish I had more $$ to spare Josh. New year new cash hopefully. Hope this mad bitch finally gets her True and Vexatious status.


You can get this on a shirt so I'd hope for something similar.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 7, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> You can get this on a shirt so I'd hope for something similar.
> View attachment 1773626


That's way too classy; she's more of a trailer kike.


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 7, 2020)

CaptainAutism said:


> While I have no money to send dear feeder, I will continue to send him pictures of my toes as payment.


it only counts if you have painted toenails or else their worthless


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 7, 2020)

Maybe I'm just a noob at this legal stuff, but shouldn't she be suing Lolcow LLC instead of Josh?
Either way, talk about kicking a man while he's down.


----------



## Sheriff of CWCville (Dec 7, 2020)

this is gonna be crazy, hope you wreck her Josh


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 7, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Maybe I'm just a noob at this legal stuff, but shouldn't she be suing Lolcow LLC instead of Josh?
> Either way, talk about kicking a man while he's down.


You could be asking that for litewrally everyone who's tried to sue the site- they always go after Null, be it fools and morons like Scott or Vordrak, or a big name company like Capcom.

I assume, and I could be wrong about this, they sue him directly as Lolcow, and by extention the Farms, are in his name.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Dec 7, 2020)

Maybe in the spirit of Christmas she’ll realize she was really being a scrooge all along and you and her can sit down and share a nice Christmas ham together.

Or she’s a crazy old fruitcake and she needs to get fucked in the ass by the long dick of the law


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Dec 8, 2020)

how many this site has been sued?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 8, 2020)

Hm, so anime didn't lie about "you don't give up and you will eventually succeed".


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm assuming that the reason that Null didn't bother with an actual defense was because the suit contained obvious defects and never should have gone through in the first place, so even if the judge shits himself and accepts it in a fit of brain damage, it's cheaper to only bother with an actual lawyer to get it tossed on appeal than to defend every single garbage suit this nut shits out. I hear that judges don't like it when their rulings get overturned; I think it's bad for their prospects for promotion to a higher court. Hopefully this will teach this judge to be more skeptical of lawsuits from blatant nuts.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 8, 2020)

It just boggles the mind. Null tried to _help_ her and she just....went nuts (?) if she wasn't already before. Brainwashing by her men?


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Dec 8, 2020)

hawaianlapulapu said:


> how many this site has been sued?



Five times by Melinda. All five were losses. This is the sixth.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 8, 2020)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> I'm assuming that the reason that Null didn't bother with an actual defense was because the suit contained obvious defects and never should have gone through in the first place, so even if the judge shits himself and accepts it in a fit of brain damage, it's cheaper to only bother with an actual lawyer to get it tossed on appeal than to defend every single garbage suit this nut shits out. I hear that judges don't like it when their rulings get overturned; I think it's bad for their prospects for promotion to a higher court. Hopefully this will teach this judge to be more skeptical of lawsuits from blatant nuts.


Usually you're not allowed to get anywhere with service that bad. The clerks for this case weren't doing their jobs if they let that slip through the cracks.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 8, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Usually you're not allowed to get anywhere with service that bad. The clerks for this case weren't doing their jobs if they let that slip through the cracks.


While my confidence in the American justice system has never been high, that service being considered valid by the court brought it to an all time low.
That someone is now forced to retain council and thus lose a lot of cash he will have a hard time recuperating, goes to show how weak the justice system is when it comes to protecting the individual citizen from vexatious litigants - many other countries have a statute in place that will allow the defendant to recuperate costs from the accuser rather easily, if the accusation is found to be wrong (the implication being that if you accuse someone, you should be confident enough in your evidence that the financial risk is irrelevant).
My current occupation has been hit somewhat hard by covid-related measures. Should my finances stabilize slightly over January as expected, I'll throw some cash Null's way.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 8, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> You could be asking that for litewrally everyone who's tried to sue the site- they always go after Null, be it fools and morons like Scott or Vordrak, or a big name company like Capcom.
> 
> *I assume, and I could be wrong about this, they sue him directly as Lolcow, and by extention the Farms, are in his name.*


Assuming I'm reading your post correctly, and I may not be, I'm 99% sure this is wrong. The point of an LLC (Limited Liability Corporation) is for it to exist as a distinct entity to abstract liability for actions of the corporation from the entities which work for it. For example your business LLC goes under and declares bankruptcy, only corporate assets are subject to liquidation, not those of the members of the corporation.

I'm pretty sure the way it is set up is that Josh has a few LLCs which he has control over, one of which is Lolcow LLC, and Kiwifarms is owned by Lolcow LLC. Therefore, the intended target for a lawsuit alleging that the Kiwifarms has harmed you should be Lolcow LLC as for all meaningful extents and purposes the paper person known as Lolcow LLC owns Kiwifarms, not Josh.

What I seem to recall Melinda has done (as of the 4th lawsuit) is sue Josh both for statements that he has made as himself on the site, as well as for things that one might in theory sue the Kiwifarms and thus Lolcow LLC over. Assuming any of it was a cause of action, which as of the 4th lawsuit, none of it was.

So typically Josh is the wrong target for almost any suit involving Kiwifarms, unless that suit is alleging that Josh personally committed a tort against someone and it it just so happened that tort occurred on the Kiwifarms. In Melinda's case, Josh has made posts on Kiwifarms about Melinda and assuming any of them were actionably defamatory they could in theory serve as the basis for a suit against him, but only for those posts, not for other alleged torts "caused" by the userbase of Kiwifarms.

An explanation for the wrong target lawsuits that assumes rational thought by any of the "plaintiffs" is that they don't sue Lolcow LLC because it is perpetually broke and only owns the Kiwifarms, not the hardware it runs on, not any of Josh's sweet shirt money or cryptobux, not his broke-ass laptop, none of it. Just the website. So if they sue Lolcow LLC, assuming they win, they win a website which they will be completely unable to monetize. It'd be like suing Uncle Ted and winning an armed mailbomb as damages. Also a potential reason not to sue Lolcow is if they think they can't overcome section 230, as Lolcow owns the platform Kiwifarms and that platform is protected by 230. Again, this analysis assumes rational thought processes not in evidence for the "plaintiffs".

Alternatively they "plaintiffs" are all mentally handicapped and cannot understand who they should be suing. In Melinda's case I suspect this is actually the truth, same with Greer given his complete inability to file anything competently.

The truth might be somewhere in between, but if it is, I'm pretty sure at very minimum it trends heavily towards the would be plaintiffs just being mentally deficient.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 8, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> Florida actually does allow you to serve someone by leaving a copy of a summons with a person in charge of the mailbox:
> 
> "If only the address for a person to be served, which is discoverable through public records, is a private mailbox, substitute service may be made by leaving a copy of the process with the person in charge of the private mailbox, but only if the process server determines that the person to be served maintains a mailbox at that location."


That is substitute service, which can only be made after motioning for substituted service and receiving the court's approval, which didn't happen, and substitute service typically wouldn't be granted anyway unless the party can show that attempts at ordinary service were made without success.

Also, this lawsuit was happening in a Federal district court in Virginia, so it would follow the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure (as it cites to in the entry of default), not Florida's.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

HarblMcDavid said:


> Assuming I'm reading your post correctly, and I may not be, I'm 99% sure this is wrong. The point of an LLC (Limited Liability Corporation) is for it to exist as a distinct entity to abstract liability for actions of the corporation from the entities which work for it. For example your business LLC goes under and declares bankruptcy, only corporate assets are subject to liquidation, not those of the members of the corporation.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the way it is set up is that Josh has a few LLCs which he has control over, one of which is Lolcow LLC, and Kiwifarms is owned by Lolcow LLC. Therefore, the intended target for a lawsuit alleging that the Kiwifarms has harmed you should be Lolcow LLC as for all meaningful extents and purposes the paper person known as Lolcow LLC owns Kiwifarms, not Josh.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm wrong about that assumtion and it might just be they have a bone to pick with Null on a personal level or not even realize that Lolcow LLC exists because they're stupid dumbasses.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2020)

Bloitzhole said:


> While my confidence in the American justice system has never been high, that service being considered valid by the court brought it to an all time low.
> That someone is now forced to retain council and thus lose a lot of cash he will have a hard time recuperating, goes to show how weak the justice system is when it comes to protecting the individual citizen from vexatious litigants - many other countries have a statute in place that will allow the defendant to recuperate costs from the accuser rather easily, if the accusation is found to be wrong (the implication being that if you accuse someone, you should be confident enough in your evidence that the financial risk is irrelevant).
> My current occupation has been hit somewhat hard by covid-related measures. Should my finances stabilize slightly over January as expected, I'll throw some cash Null's way.


The fact that nearly identical lolsuits have been thrown out five times without even a response should be indicative that the lawsuit violates Rule 11 and is sanctionably frivolous and should be responded to first with a Rule 11 letter stating an intention to seek sanctions.  I imagine counsel retained by nool is already drafting such a thing.  And about the same time a motion to set aside the default and dismiss the case for clearly failing to state a claim under Rule 12(b)(6), as well as the indigent plaintiff statute and any other relevant reasoning from the previous cases, as well as the fact these previous cases were already decided, so to the extent this is just more of this sped vomiting up the same lunacy, they're what is called res judicata.  Followed up by a motion to collect fees under Rule 11.  If it's worth it considering she's a loony bum who can't even afford to raise her tard children.

Or it might be cheaper just to challenge the service but that's without prejudice and just invites the nut to refile.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 8, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> No, just that the site is immune.  Or that he wasn't served, the court didn't have personal jurisdiction, or any number of other possible defenses.


The court never had jurisdiction to begin with.  The mailing address is in Florida, not Bumfuck Appalachia.  You can't prove residence/citizenship, nor can you prove financial ties that avail him of the state's protections and thus jurisdiction (as Digital Homicide found out when they sued Jim Sterling: the CEO of the company bought a shirt of his and then claimed that because he had done so then the court maintained jurisdiction as a matter of law, which the judge took one look at and told him that's not how any of it works).

EDIT: All of this can be ignored because I glossed over it's in federal court and not state court.  @AnOminous is hereby ordered forthwith to shame me.

So ordered.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 8, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> It just boggles the mind. Null tried to _help_ her and she just....went nuts (?) if she wasn't already before. Brainwashing by her men?


She was getting restraining orders and protective orders against the many people who piss her off long before this website knew of her existence.  I saw the number 24 floated around, that's how many times she's petitioned the court for PO/ROs against family, former friends, and neighbors.  Melinda has spent over a decade trying to weaponize the courts against her many, many enemies.  These lawsuits weren't the idea of her men.  In fact, her latest man, Marshall, used to ridicule her for her lawsuit obsession.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 8, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Right here.


She's in much better shape than I expected her to be in.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't mind me, just dropping the record off of a new lawsuit through the magic of inspect element.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 8, 2020)

Newest fillings by Null's lawyer can be found here



lolwatagain said:


> If you read the affidavit at https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463/gov.uscourts.vawd.119463.5.0.pdf
> 
> The Server, Allen L. Upson, "personally served" Null by giving the summons to an employee at Kwik Pack and Ship at 913 Beal Parkway.
> 
> ...





Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Was the servicing even legit?


Service was not legit.




deepFriedBaka said:


> So it's gonna be thrown out again?


Null's trying to get the default overrulled, and the lawsuit to be dismissed. But, yeah, probably.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Dec 8, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Service was not legit.


So it's gonna be thrown out again?


----------



## LiliOfTheLake (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh no; look at the vicious pfp. Surely Josua Connor Moon is guilty, right?


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 8, 2020)

LiliOfTheLake said:


> Oh no; look at the vicious pfp. Surely Josua Connor Moon is guilty, right?


He's just a sweet innocent puppy dog.

LEAVE JOSH ALONE!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 8, 2020)

the enemies of the lulz freedom never sleep

(they may really not)


----------



## zRayden940 (Dec 8, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> You should print out the cover sheet for each lolsuit and frame it on your wall. Big game hunters hang their trophies on their mantelpiece, why can't you?


Heh I don't think he has enough wall space for them all


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 8, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> That is substitute service, which can only be made after motioning for substituted service and receiving the court's approval, which didn't happen, and substitute service typically wouldn't be granted anyway unless the party can show that attempts at ordinary service were made without success.
> 
> Also, this lawsuit was happening in a Federal district court in Virginia, so it would follow the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure (as it cites to in the entry of default), not Florida's.


That depends on the jurisdiction, Texas requires a motion for substituted service under Rule 106, but VA and Florida don't require such a motion.

Also, re-read FRCP 4(e)(1):


> FRCP 4(e): Unless federal law provides otherwise, an individual—other than a minor, an incompetent person, or a person whose waiver has been filed—may be served in a judicial district of the United States by:
> 
> (1) following state law for serving a summons in an action brought in courts of general jurisdiction in the state where the district court is located* or where service is made*; or



That threw me off at first too, it's really easy to miss.

edit:


Useful_Mistake said:


> Newest fillings by Null's lawyer can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Clerk forgot to put in the court name when issuing the summons. 
The service probably isn't legit, but it just isn't clearly legitimate on it's face.  I have no idea if Allen Upson is even a certified process server, which is a requirement in Florida. The subpoena also failed to list the name of the employee, so it's questionable if the employee was "in charge of" the mailbox.  48.021(6) is just a fucked up way to provide service though.


----------



## jspit2.0 (Dec 8, 2020)

karz said:


> I'm surprised Scott isn't considered a vexatious litigant at this point in time.
> What is this, lawsuit number three against the Farms?


It depends on the state.  Usually there's a minimum of actions, type, and whether any of them make it to trial.  I'd guess she's hit her limit with this given prior unsuccessful claims.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 8, 2020)

jspit2.0 said:


> It depends on the state.  Usually there's a minimum of actions, type, and whether any of them make it to trial.  I'd guess she's hit her limit with this given prior unsuccessful claims.


Getting someone declared vexatious is harder than it seems. If Russell Greer hasn't been declared one for vexatious litigation against a series of rich and famous people, the chances for Melinda to get hit for vexatious litigation against nobodies is slim.


----------



## Jaq's Feeding Tube (Dec 8, 2020)

oh shit my local cow! didn't know she had a thread here. time to dfe.


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 8, 2020)

jspit2.0 said:


> It depends on the state.  Usually there's a minimum of actions, type, and whether any of them make it to trial.  I'd guess she's hit her limit with this given prior unsuccessful claims.


It's Virginia, the courts are very tolerant about this bullshit there. In _Adkins v. CP/IPERS Arlington Hotel LLC: _https://law.justia.com/cases/virginia/supreme-court/2017/160685.html the VA supreme court issued a pre-filing injunction on appealing against the Plaintiff because she filed 27 appeals to the VA Supreme Court. She had filed 41 bullshit lawsuits and the court did not issue an injunction against her for filing lawsuits.


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 8, 2020)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> That guy cursing us in the name of Yahoowah that we die and that our insides rot with pestilence is one of the funniest things I've seen on the Internet


Isn't sorcery against this person's religion?


----------



## Hubert J Catterwall (Dec 8, 2020)

couldn't of happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 8, 2020)

It's great that the legal equivelent to a spastic child finally getting a block through the correct hole exists. In all seriousness it's fucking retarded that this toothless hillbilly gets this many tries and eventually gets one through. Hopefully Jersh can call her a horny jewess for the official court record.


----------



## twerjlh (Dec 9, 2020)

karz said:


> I'm surprised Scott isn't considered a vexatious litigant at this point in time.
> What is this, lawsuit number three against the Farms?


Virginia doesn't give two flying shits about the law, as long as they get the sweet sweet shekels from court fees and judgements


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 9, 2020)

Melinda is essentially the Jack Thompson of lolcows.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 9, 2020)

The reply to her nonsense is quite convincing. It's amazing what a legal document looks like when it's written by an actual competent lawyer instead of some psycho or literal retard.

I know it'll never happen but in the alternative of seeking damages from a broke nut like Scott, a defendant should be able to get paid out of the salary from whatever functionary in the court system let this crap actually stand long enough to require him to pay for a lawyer.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Dec 9, 2020)

grabbing my popcorn lol, will her husband smite the Resurrection of the devil, Joshua Moon? or will they SchizoLARP for 5 more years?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 9, 2020)

At the moment Melinda has left Marshall, though that's subject to change.  She doesn't love him and she's scared of him and he's not a good parent, but she keeps going back to him.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 9, 2020)

tripmix said:


> He's just a sweet innocent puppy dog.
> 
> LEAVE JOSH ALONE!


Like every putbull, Null is great with kids.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 9, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> At the moment Melinda has left Marshall, though that's subject to change.  She doesn't love him and she's scared of him and he's not a good parent, but she keeps going back to him.


Didn't he dump her?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 9, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Didn't he dump her?


I thought he ghosted her but still occasionally shows up to pump a load into the stupid whore.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I thought he ghosted her but still occasionally shows up to pump a load into the stupid whore.


How’s the catfucker taking it


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 9, 2020)

Melinda's the definition of an unreliable narrator, but I believe her when she says she left him.  The problem is that she won't stick to it.  She's left him over and over again, especially in the last year or so.  There's no reason to suspect this time is any more permanent than the last five or six times.

I do believe that she's scared of Marshall.  I think he's knocked her around a few times.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Dec 9, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> At the moment Melinda has left Marshall, though that's subject to change.  She doesn't love him and she's scared of him and he's not a good parent, but she keeps going back to him.


Really?

Wow, how far we've come.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 9, 2020)

Null said:


> Don't feel bad if you can't throw money at me during the fucking holiday season lol, I'll recoup over the next quarter.


I know the opinions of internet strangers doesn't mean a whole lot, but you're a good man.  I don't mean that as a retard fancult weirdo. I hope this shakes out in your favor.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 10, 2020)

LonesomeDud said:


> I know the opinions of internet strangers doesn't mean a whole lot, but you're a good man.  I don't mean that as a retard fancult weirdo. I hope this shakes out in your favor.



Dear leader will be fine. I am sure Melinda Scott, being such a legal master mind, is well aware of the 4th circuits ruling in _Kreischer v. Kerrison Dry Goods _

Its a very "inside baseball" case, but its the governing precedent for the 4th circuit. The tl'dr though is a Vexatious Litigant can absolutely be hemmed up for Attorneys Fees, provided there is a demonstrable injury that can be categorically shown in monetary terms. In the case of _Kreischer_, this was through the sale of stock options, which the court remedied by simply ordering the stocks to be sold for the purposes of addressing the dispute (and paying the lawyers).

Its a narrow ruling though, and open to interpretation, but is is supported by Supreme Court precedents. The general assumption is that a litigant acting in a vexatious and oppressive manner is on the hook for the expense of the litigation. It is a very high bar to achieve, but Melinda Scott has worked tirelessly for years now to jump that hurdle. She will have to now apply everything she learned in that one semester as Appalachia Law School to fight off a demand for relief that will not only enjoin her from ever suing Josh again without expressed leave of the court, but also for not having to pay Josh thousands of dollars over the rest of her natural life.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 10, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Its a narrow ruling though, and open to interpretation, but is is supported by Supreme Court precedents. The general assumption is that a litigant acting in a vexatious and oppressive manner is on the hook for the expense of the litigation. It is a very high bar to achieve, but Melinda Scott has worked tirelessly for years now to jump that hurdle. She will have to now apply everything she learned in that one semester as Appalachia Law School to fight off a demand for relief that will not only enjoin her from ever suing Josh again without expressed leave of the court, but also for not having to pay Josh thousands of dollars over the rest of her natural life.


She lives on the dole. You can't garnish money from someone like her. That's what makes her (and other people who sue the farms regularly) so dangerous. They usually have nothing the court can take except their free time, so while the risk for business owners from these people is high, the risk to them is low.


----------



## Null (Dec 10, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Dear leader will be fine. I am sure Melinda Scott, being such a legal master mind, is well aware of the 4th circuits ruling in _Kreischer v. Kerrison Dry Goods _
> 
> Its a very "inside baseball" case, but its the governing precedent for the 4th circuit. The tl'dr though is a Vexatious Litigant can absolutely be hemmed up for Attorneys Fees, provided there is a demonstrable injury that can be categorically shown in monetary terms. In the case of _Kreischer_, this was through the sale of stock options, which the court remedied by simply ordering the stocks to be sold for the purposes of addressing the dispute (and paying the lawyers).
> 
> Its a narrow ruling though, and open to interpretation, but is is supported by Supreme Court precedents. The general assumption is that a litigant acting in a vexatious and oppressive manner is on the hook for the expense of the litigation. It is a very high bar to achieve, but Melinda Scott has worked tirelessly for years now to jump that hurdle. She will have to now apply everything she learned in that one semester as Appalachia Law School to fight off a demand for relief that will not only enjoin her from ever suing Josh again without expressed leave of the court, but also for not having to pay Josh thousands of dollars over the rest of her natural life.


I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Dec 10, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


Would going for it anyway put a barrier up for her to start another lawsuit?

I'm no lawyer but 


mindlessobserver said:


> She will have to now apply everything she learned in that one semester as Appalachia Law School to fight off a demand for relief that will not only enjoin her from ever suing Josh again without expressed leave of the court,


if that's true, putting that financial wall in front of her could be enough to prevent any future headaches.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 10, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I thought he ghosted her but still occasionally shows up to pump a load into the stupid whore.


The perfect relationship!


----------



## MelloYello (Dec 10, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> She lives on the dole. You can't garnish money from someone like her. That's what makes her (and other people who sue the farms regularly) so dangerous. They usually have nothing the court can take except their free time, so while the risk for business owners from these people is high, the risk to them is low.


Even unemployed utter losers aren't beyond repercussions. If you keep fucking with people, you'll eventually run into someone you shouldn't have fucked with.
If nothing else, we can look forward to Melinda learning that lesson the hard way, as she certainly won't learn otherwise.


----------



## Guli (Dec 10, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


Wouldn't fuckin doin it again tho lol

(Tho they probably would, batshit crazy is consistent)


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 10, 2020)

Mel filled a motion to strike. It is horrible. You can find it here


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Mel filled a motion to strike. It is horrible. You can find it here


Literal gibberish.  And completely wrong.  What she needs to do is actually obey the court's order to respond.  Instead this brainless twat completely ignores the court's order and does some other crazy bullshit instead.  I'd say this is the most retarded thing this whore ever did, but then I remember she decided to get repeatedly pumped full of jizz by this rejected extra from The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 10, 2020)

How frequently is she homeless? I’m not familiar with her saga but from the sounds of it, it’s not the first time she’s out on the streets.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 10, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


I feel like she's the type of person that would chain herself to the tree or whatever, refusing to leave


----------



## Ferryman (Dec 11, 2020)

If you throw shit against a wall, some of it is bound to stick eventually. 


Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


You probably should, just to put the fear of YHWH in her.


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Dec 11, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


It's not about the money all the time, Josh. Vexatious litigant schizo tears are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Dec 11, 2020)

WinnieTheJew said:


> It's not about the money all the time, Josh. Vexatious litigant schizo tears are worth their weight in gold.


Easy to say when it's not your money that's paying for the tears.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 11, 2020)

Responce to Mel's Motion by Null's lawyer here


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 11, 2020)

WinnieTheJew said:


> It's not about the money all the time, Josh. Vexatious litigant schizo tears are worth their weight in gold.


Then give Jersh the money to have the motion filed.


----------



## Spawn (Dec 11, 2020)

So crazy woman about to get served doggy style in a court of law. Huh I dont know if I should be amused or aroused.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 12, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm may not sue for fees. She's currently being evicted, as I've heard. I wouldn't even get the money it cost to write the counter.


So now you’ve conspired to evict her from her home? Where does the rabbit hole end?


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 12, 2020)

Spawn said:


> So crazy woman about to get served doggy style in a court of law. Huh I dont know if I should be amused or aroused.


It’s Mrs. Tomorrow Bail You Out, I suggest you pass on the flat ass


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 12, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> So now you’ve conspired to evict her from her home? Where does the rabbit hole end?



You say this, but Melinda is actually convinced that I secretly work for Wise County CPS and have shadowy connections to her landlord.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 12, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> You say this, but Melinda is actually convinced that I secretly work for Wise County CPS and have shadowy connections to her landlord.


Are you also with Big Globe?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 12, 2020)

Big Globe?  You mean the shadowy conglomerate that hides the secret of the world being flat so that they can sell round-world globes to educational facilities? No, no, no.  Of course I'm not connected to them.


BTW: The flat earth stuff is funny, but Melinda's admitted several times now that she thinks it's a crock of shit, but she had to pretend to go along with it so Marshall wouldn't get angry.  There was a lot of that in their marriage, Melinda pretending to go along with Marshall so she didn't get five fingers across her face.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 12, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> BTW: The flat earth stuff is funny, but Melinda's admitted several times now that she thinks it's a crock of shit, but she had to pretend to go along with it so Marshall wouldn't get angry. There was a lot of that in their marriage, Melinda pretending to go along with Marshall so she didn't get five fingers across her face.


Really? That's a dimension to the story I didn't even know about. I thought the whole Firmament Dome stuff was a part of her textual misreadings, but it was actually Marshall... Wack.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 12, 2020)

Melinda said she's going to mention in one of her tard scribblings to the court that Null is a registered republican, because the judge happens to be a democrat lol. This woman is literally dumber than the pig shit she resembles.


----------



## Spawn (Dec 12, 2020)

the fall of man said:


> It’s Mrs. Tomorrow Bail You Out, I suggest you pass on the flat ass


I mean Im not the one that's doing the fucking here frendo that being said. DOUBLE BAG THAT HAG


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 12, 2020)

Spawn said:


> I mean Im not the one that's doing the fucking here frendo that being said. DOUBLE BAG THAT HAG


By Allah I would not even allow my shoe to touch such a woman.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 12, 2020)

What, none of you want to tap Melinda "Showering is rare, but I do wash my gooch everyday" Scott?  That erotic blend of body odor, dirt, cheap cooking and five or six kinds of essential oils slathered on in layers?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 12, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> What, none of you want to tap Melinda "Showering is rare, but I do wash my gooch everyday" Scott?  That erotic blend of body odor, dirt, cheap cooking and five or six kinds of essential oils slathered on in layers?


I'll tap her with Cactus Jack's barb wire 2x4...in minecraft.


----------



## Spawn (Dec 12, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> By Allah I would not even allow my shoe to touch such a woman.


Of course. That's why we shall use the stones inshallah


----------



## Spawn (Dec 12, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> What, none of you want to tap Melinda "Showering is rare, but I do wash my gooch everyday" Scott?  That erotic blend of body odor, dirt, cheap cooking and five or six kinds of essential oils slathered on in layers?


I'd rather have anal with rusty the shitlipped shortstack using napalm for lube.


----------



## themasterlurker (Dec 12, 2020)

She's just mad she doesn't have the lowest negative score


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 12, 2020)

themasterlurker said:


> She's just mad she doesn't have the lowest negative score


Who does?


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 13, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> BTW: The flat earth stuff is funny, but Melinda's admitted several times now that she thinks it's a crock of shit, but she had to pretend to go along with it so Marshall wouldn't get angry. There was a lot of that in their marriage, Melinda pretending to go along with Marshall so she didn't get five fingers across her face.


it's all fun and kooks until it's five across the eyes


----------



## SssneakySssnek (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm confused why the donation link in the first post says your unemployable? Unless McDonalds got a serious upgrade to hiring processes I doubt they research your domain history on the internet, or find the dudes page about how you want to fuck your mom or whatever. Pull up your bootstraps nigga


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 13, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> BTW: The flat earth stuff is funny, but Melinda's admitted several times now that she thinks it's a crock of shit, but she had to pretend to go along with it so Marshall wouldn't get angry. There was a lot of that in their marriage, Melinda pretending to go along with Marshall so she didn't get five fingers across her face.


One could speculate that Marshall was only pretending to go along with the fake Jew stuff too.


----------



## Null (Dec 13, 2020)

SssneakySssnek said:


> I'm confused why the donation link in the first post says your unemployable? Unless McDonalds got a serious upgrade to hiring processes I doubt they research your domain history on the internet, or find the dudes page about how you want to fuck your mom or whatever. Pull up your bootstraps nigga


When I worked fast food as a teenager I got paid about $360 a week. Just the infrastructure for this site is about $200 a week. It would take me 21 weeks just to pay what I've already put forward on this lawsuit, excluding expenses. Only factoring in site expenses it'd take an entire year.

If the site cannot support itself it doesn't deserve to exist.  I am not going to work menial labor so you can post online.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 14, 2020)

Null said:


> When I worked fast food as a teenager I got paid about $360 a week. Just the infrastructure for this site is about $200 a week. It would take me 21 weeks just to pay what I've already put forward on this lawsuit, excluding expenses. Only factoring in site expenses it'd take an entire year.
> 
> If the site cannot support itself it doesn't deserve to exist.  I am not going to work menial labor so you can post online.


Too many people dont know what the value of money is. Or even how much time is worth. Time spent dealing with bullshit for free is time that could have been spent doing something else for money. That said, take Ms. Scott to the cleaners. She may be a destitute moron, but everyone owns something, even if its the clothes on their back. I bet there is actual property in her trailer that can be seized. Starting with whatever device her idiot self is using to brag about her lawsuit on this very forum.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> So now you’ve conspired to evict her from her home? Where does the rabbit hole end?


I hope she gets forced to suck dicks too.


SssneakySssnek said:


> I'm confused why the donation link in the first post says your unemployable? Unless McDonalds got a serious upgrade to hiring processes I doubt they research your domain history on the internet, or find the dudes page about how you want to fuck your mom or whatever. Pull up your bootstraps nigga


Kill yourself you brainless faggot.


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I hope she gets forced to suck dicks too.


She needs to be _forced_ to do that?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I hope she gets forced to suck dicks too.
> 
> Kill yourself you brainless faggot.


Oh no he died (?)

Melinda getting evicted....or she got evicted already. Where will she go now?


----------



## ZeroCool (Dec 14, 2020)

SssneakySssnek said:


> I'm confused why the donation link in the first post says your unemployable? Unless McDonalds got a serious upgrade to hiring processes I doubt they research your domain history on the internet, or find the dudes page about how you want to fuck your mom or whatever. Pull up your bootstraps nigga


Null is providing a service, not a charity for your cheap ass. How about you buy a couple less Monster Energy Drinks per week, and donate the savings every month for the service that you obviously use and enjoy.

If not...that's cool, but don't tell someone else to get a job so they can carry your cheap ass dead weight so that you can continue to be a cheap asshole and use a service for free.


----------



## Daisymae (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Kill yourself you brainless faggot.


how about you first you fat, crippled alog faggot


----------



## Albert Ball (Dec 14, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> how about you first you fat, crippled alog faggot


Lol...calm down.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 14, 2020)

Newest filling can be found here.
It's a badly argued motion to compel

Null's lawyer's responce can be found here


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 14, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Newest filling can be found here.
> It's a badly argued motion to compel
> 
> Null's lawyer's responce can be found here






Sixth time's the charm, right?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> how about you first you fat, crippled alog faggot


Where'd that even come from?  Chill dude.  And here I thought we were bros.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Where'd that even come from?  Chill dude.  And here I thought we were bros.



Can't be bro's with hoes.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 15, 2020)

Fine. Fine. Fine.

Goddammit. I will take one for the team. If it means no lolsuit against Null, I will sleep with Melinda.

Melnda, I also promise not to beat the shit out of you unlike Marshall when you start spouting weird hillbilly shit.

I also will buy your demonic hellspawn toys from the dollar store and make sure they dont die from malnutrition.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 15, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Fine. Fine. Fine.
> 
> Goddammit. I will take one for the team. If it means no lolsuit against Null, I will sleep with Melinda.
> 
> ...


I feel both horror and admiration over this.


----------



## Mushroom Tip (Dec 15, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Fine. Fine. Fine.
> 
> Goddammit. I will take one for the team. If it means no lolsuit against Null, I will sleep with Melinda.
> 
> ...


This is helping nobody, least of all her piglets, whom I'm fairly certain spend their quiet hours alone (while Melinda furiously writes up lolsuits and argues with humble antipodean birdfarmers on the internet) praying to ElHomo to grant them escape through merciful death.


----------



## Rustled Jimmies (Dec 15, 2020)

I would love to pick Null's brain one day about what he does and why he does it to have started and supported this forum all this time and why it keeps him entertaining these lolsuits by braindead autists like Melinda and Russell Greer


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 15, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Newest filling can be found here.
> It's a badly argued motion to compel
> 
> Null's lawyer's responce can be found here


Did that bitch _literally_ just try again?


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like Rekieta is going to discuss this tonight.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 16, 2020)

Rekieta is currently discussing the case, and Melinda (or at least someone pretending to be her) has been spamming the chat. Nick has invited her to come on the stream. There might be some lols if he's able to get her on.

EDIT: He brought her on. If you're watching the stream after it's finished, she joins in a bit after the two hour mark.


----------



## Terrifik (Dec 16, 2020)

so call rap up - Question is will @Null respond on this friday or christmas or skip onwait till january 7th doom day or when she respons on december 31 with her complaint.
Bonus POints : will her hint set a presidence with 230 saying there is exception kiwifarms /something aful/ 4chan/reddit/ other sites fall between or will bidden wreck 230
what a week: Both Ralph & null having random events  to close up  roaring 2020


----------



## MelloYello (Dec 16, 2020)

Melinda arguing that Nick just doesn't like pro se litigants because they're competition, while simultaneously demonstrating her ineptitude regarding her own case, live on air.
It's like watching a trainwreck; Dunning-Krüger personified.
And then she wonders why people are paying negative attention to her. Melinda, it's got to be tough to be a moron, that's understandable, and people might even feel sorry for you.
That is not the primary issue, though.
Your biggest problem is that you keep putting your hand on the hot stove. You know, for larping as a oven-dodger, you're not very good at it.
Nobody cares about you, nobody's coming after you. You are simply reaping what you sow.

What is the matter with you that you fail to understand these very plain and simple facts?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Dec 16, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Rekieta is currently discussing the case, and Melinda (or at least someone pretending to be her) has been spamming the chat. Nick has invited her to come on the stream. There might be some lols if he's able to get her on.
> 
> EDIT: He brought her on. If you're watching the stream after it's finished, she joins in a bit after the two hour mark.


Ralph has been arrested and Melinda’s gone on Rekeita’s show? What is going on with the cows? Has anyone checked on Chris?


----------



## Drowningman (Dec 16, 2020)

I feel so bad for Dear Leader after hearing that woman last night. Cant  believe she went on Nick's show but she did.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 16, 2020)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Ralph has been arrested and Melinda’s gone on Rekeita’s show? What is going on with the cows? Has anyone checked on Chris?


You left out Baked Alaska getting arrested for using 'content spray' on a bouncer.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 16, 2020)

I haven't watched it yet... does she accidentally admit that it's her posting on Kiwi Farms and not her dumb story about a Private Investigator?


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 16, 2020)

tfw she tells you it's not kosher


----------



## Drowningman (Dec 16, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> I haven't watched it yet... does she accidentally admit that it's her posting on Kiwi Farms and not her dumb story about a Private Investigator?


Shes all over the place when hes talking to Nick.Its hard to keep track.


----------



## LoverofPi (Dec 16, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> I haven't watched it yet... does she accidentally admit that it's her posting on Kiwi Farms and not her dumb story about a Private Investigator?



Several times. Both on stream and in thread.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 16, 2020)

New Filling here. Null's motion for more time is granted

12/17 New Order by the Judge
New Filling by Mel. Image provided by Null.


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 17, 2020)

Drowningman said:


> I feel so bad for Dear Leader after hearing that woman last night. Cant  believe she went on Nick's show but she did.


I feel bad for the Court Clerks and Judges who have to deal with this shit. Batshit insane Pro-se plaintiffs are entertaining to watch, but frustrating to deal with.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 17, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> I feel bad for the Court Clerks and Judges who have to deal with this shit. Batshit insane Pro-se plaintiffs are entertaining to watch, but frustrating to deal with.


I agree, but also to be fair it's the judge and the clerk who have the ability to say no to pro-se plaintiffs. Like every other time this happened. That they allowed this to get in front of a bench at all is a sign they weren't paying attention.


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 17, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> I agree, but also to be fair it's the judge and the clerk who have the ability to say no to pro-se plaintiffs. Like every other time this happened. That they allowed this to get in front of a bench at all is a sign they weren't paying attention.


True, they should have dismissed it during the IFP request. It was clear that WCDSS had Sovereign Immunity and that the rest of the complaint was horseshit.


----------



## HeadbuttEnthusiast (Dec 17, 2020)

Has the judge offered any explanation as to why he allowed this one to proceed farther than her previous filings against Null?


----------



## I can't imagine (Dec 17, 2020)

HeadbuttEnthusiast said:


> Has the judge offered any explanation as to why he allowed this one to proceed farther than her previous filings against Null?



I don't think we'll hear any formal explanation for it until the judge actually rules on Null's motions, but the simplest explanation that makes sense is:  the clerk erroneously signed off on the service being correct, Null didn't respond to the service (since he hadn't been served), the court rules that he loses by default since he didn't respond.  If Null had actually been served correctly, the results would've almost certainly been identical to the last ones.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 17, 2020)

I can't imagine said:


> I don't think we'll hear any formal explanation for it until the judge actually rules on Null's motions, but the simplest explanation that makes sense is:  the clerk erroneously signed off on the service being correct, Null didn't respond to the service (since he hadn't been served), the court rules that he loses by default since he didn't respond.  If Null had actually been served correctly, the results would've almost certainly been identical to the last ones.


That's exactly it as far as I can tell. Some clerk said it was valid service and the judge didn't check (because it's not his job) so the default judgment was entered. The entire reason this is in court to begin with is an administrative fuckup, otherwise it would have been thrown out.

And that's the worst part of the system really. Because these people with unlimited time to waste will keep wasting it until someone messes up and they get their day in court.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 17, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> That's exactly it as far as I can tell. Some clerk said it was valid service and the judge didn't check (because it's not his job) so the default judgment was entered. The entire reason this is in court to begin with is an administrative fuckup, otherwise it would have been thrown out.


It actually wasn't a default judgement, it was only a clerk's entry of default. To get a default judgement she'd have still had to argue her case, show damages, and have it ruled on its merits.

From docket item 28 (Order to Respond):


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 17, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> It actually wasn't a default judgement, it was only a clerk's entry of default. To get a default judgement she'd have still had to argue her case, show damages, and have it ruled on its merits.
> 
> From docket item 28 (Order to Respond):
> 
> ...


She wouldn't be able to prove damages.

The 5th amendment cause of action should be laughed out of court, and she hasn't properly pled IFED because there is no evidence of an accompanying physical injury or required medical treatment or hospitalization. In other words, there's no evidence of actual severe distress.

Also, speaking of crazy lawsuits filed by crazy assholes, Utah still hasn't decided if it's going to serve Null with Greer's complaint yet. I'm betting they won't but this crazy shit was allowed to continue, so who fucking knows.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 17, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> The 5th amendment cause of action should be laughed out of court, and she hasn't properly pled IFED because there is no evidence of an accompanying physical injury or required medical treatment or hospitalization. In other words, there's no evidence of actual severe distress.


Cunt is so "distressed" she comes here and chimps out every day.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Cunt is so "distressed" she comes here and chimps out every day.


Her year-long list of threats, insults, and sometimes romantic affections towards forumites will surely make her argument seem legitimate.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 17, 2020)

Obviously  she's fucking her attorney as she's such a thot. 
If (big if) She somehow wins, Melinda would write her next erotica around how she is a sexy pirate that beat the mean and ugly goblin ogre Null.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 17, 2020)

Does she still think Josh is a secret Mason? I hope she works that into the lolsuit somehow.


----------



## Feralcheese (Dec 18, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Obviously  she's fucking her attorney as she's such a thot.
> If (big if) She somehow wins, Melinda would write her next erotica around how she is a sexy pirate that beat the mean and ugly goblin ogre Null.


She's pro se, so she's flicking the bean.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 18, 2020)

Feralcheese said:


> She's pro se, so she's flicking the bean.


That's the point?


----------



## PomegranateKing (Dec 18, 2020)

Any new filings? 

Also, I will admit to being woefully ignorant on how to navigate Pacer. How do I go about finding this case myself?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 18, 2020)

PomegranateKing said:


> Any new filings?
> 
> Also, I will admit to being woefully ignorant on how to navigate Pacer. How do I go about finding this case myself?


Here's the courtlistener URL.






						Docket for Scott v. Wise County Department of Social Services, 2:20-cv-00014 - CourtListener.com
					

Docket for Scott v. Wise County Department of Social Services, 2:20-cv-00014 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.




					www.courtlistener.com


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 18, 2020)

PomegranateKing said:


> Any new filings?
> 
> Also, I will admit to being woefully ignorant on how to navigate Pacer. How do I go about finding this case myself?



Gotta wait for Melinda's snail mail to get to the court since she won't file electronically. She also lied on Rackets about not being allowed to file electronically because she's not a lawyer. She does not file electronically because she doesn't want to pay for it and get the necessary certifications from the court that are required before they let you file that way.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 18, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Gotta wait for Melinda's snail mail to get to the court since she won't file electronically. She also lied on Rackets about not being allowed to file electronically because she's not a lawyer. She does not file electronically because she doesn't want to pay for it and get the necessary certifications from the court that are required before they let you file that way.


She filled a motion to ask the court to allow her to file electronically, so hopefully it will all speed up.


PomegranateKing said:


> Any new filings?
> 
> Also, I will admit to being woefully ignorant on how to navigate Pacer. How do I go about finding this case myself?


Western District of Virginia link, CourtListener link, case name (just in case you want to search somewhere else)  2:20-cv-00014-JPJ-PMS Scott v. Wise County Department of Social Services et al

PACER instructions (made with assumption that you have an account):

Go to this link, type in the case name and or number, and press search.
This is how it should look (name cuts off in the screenshot, write it in full)






This is the result you should get





Hope that helps

Edit, I usually post new fillings in this thread, and Mel's one. Current newest Fillings can be found here

Edit: New filling by Null


----------



## Drowningman (Dec 20, 2020)

That woman is proof a little knowledge can be very dangerous.


----------



## Goon (Dec 20, 2020)

Drowningman said:


> That woman is proof a little knowledge can be very dangerous.


Misplaced knowledge to boot. What a colossal waste of time and money. Courts won't and can't pull new laws out of thin air just because she insists on becoming like a raging case of herpes beating on their doors. She's been barking up the wrong tree for years and revels in it.


----------



## SloberrinJ (Dec 21, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Gotta wait for Melinda's snail mail to get to the court since she won't file electronically. She also lied on Rackets about not being allowed to file electronically because she's not a lawyer. She does not file electronically because she doesn't want to pay for it and get the necessary certifications from the court that are required before they let you file that way.


I don't think she lies about this shit, I think she's really that fucking stupid. She's also pedaling the notion that she can't cite case law in the body of her main complaint as a pro se. I used to play with her a few months ago but got bored over trying to teach her how and when to use initial caps, and she's seriously convinced that she uses them properly. I just can't believe that a Trisha Paytas or Dick Masterson level troll would sue Josh and The Farms 5 times. So it's got to be intellectual/mental disability.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

SloberrinJ said:


> I don't think she lies about this shit, I think she's really that fucking stupid. She's also pedaling the notion that she can't cite case law in the body of her main complaint as a pro se.


It's pretty common not to cite case law in a complaint or in a motion (case law is generally cited in a memorandum in support of a motion).  It's not against the rules, but it's only done for a reason, such as a particular case being absolutely central to an argument made in the complaint itself.  It's somewhat common to cite a case supporting jurisdiction since it has to be alleged sufficiently in the complaint.


----------



## SloberrinJ (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's pretty common not to cite case law in a complaint or in a motion (case law is generally cited in a memorandum in support of a motion).  It's not against the rules, but it's only done for a reason, such as a particular case being absolutely central to an argument made in the complaint itself.  It's somewhat common to cite a case supporting jurisdiction since it has to be alleged sufficiently in the complaint.


Sure, but she emphatically said it was not allowed. I mean as in procedurally and unethical. I, once again, almost choked.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

SloberrinJ said:


> Sure, but she emphatically said it was not allowed. I mean as in procedurally and unethical. I, once again, almost choked.


She's kind of a retard.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 22, 2020)

> 5) As a pro se litigant, you are the beneficiary of considerable leeway and the Court will construe your pleadings liberally. However, it appears at this point that we are witnessing an incredibly aggressive use of motions on your part, which will only drive up litigation costs for Mr. Moon and burden the Court. This follows on the heels of express signals from the Court about its preferred schedule for resolving the instant litigation, and following no less than four dismissals in other litigation you've brought against the same defendant (two in state court, and two in federal court). At some point, if you continue to escalate your use of the court's lawful powers for purposes that are improper or seem aimed at driving up Mr. Moon's costs, we will have no alternative but to seek relief under Rule 11. Alternatively, I may be forced to advise my client about the options that areavailable to him in counterclaims or separate actions for abuse of process or related causes of action.


That pro se abuse may bite her in the ass.


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 22, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> That pro se abuse may bite her in the ass.


She'd need an ass to bite. She's being evicted and her sugar daddy left her, and she has 6 gremlins to feed.

I'm also gonna bet she's unemployable so she's sucking her government dry while using her free time and government aid doing litigation abuse against Null.

She's judgement-proof as in she's too poor and already so far in debt that any judgement against her will just cost more money than it may ever bring back, and she owes nothing of value.

She's a sunfish. A braindead, inedible waste of ocean space that just takes ressouces and contributes nothing.


----------



## Glowie (Dec 22, 2020)

Kendrick said:


> She'd need an ass to bite. She's being evicted and her sugar daddy left her, and she has 6 gremlins to feed.
> 
> I'm also gonna bet she's unemployable so she's sucking her government dry while using her free time and government aid doing litigation abuse against Null.
> 
> ...



Just to add in case she's thrown to prison and CSP would take custody of her goblonoids, it would cost federal courts even more more money and long term damage by unleashing equally unhinged hellspawn into custody homes or orphanages. 

It's cheaper to let her and her clown car vagina and spawn to starve. Not to mention unleashing her lunatic mongrels on general public


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 22, 2020)

Glowie said:


> Just to add in case she's thrown to prison and CSP would take custody of her goblonoids, it would cost federal courts even more more money and long term damage by unleashing equally unhinged hellspawn into custody homes or orphanages.
> 
> It's cheaper to let her and her clown car vagina and spawn to starve. Not to mention unleashing her lunatic mongrels on general public


Unless I'm wrong, wouldn't she only be sent to prison for criminal reasons? Packing the court and contempting it might give you massive fines, but I though jail time was for felonies.

I'm not too familiar with the American justice system, but from what I've been exposed, civil cases end in money transfered, not people put in jail.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 22, 2020)

This lawsuit won't end with Melinda in jail.  This is civil court, not criminal.  Melinda_ has _been the subject of at least four investigations by local CPS agencies, but no charges have ever been brought and none of her children have ever been removed.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 22, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> That pro se abuse may bite her in the ass.


Imagine this. She looses her suit and a judgment gets puts against her. The stimulus amount gets increased like Trump wants to $2,000 but Malinda doesn't get it because it gets sent to Josh as payment for the judgement.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 22, 2020)

There's no possibility of that, either.  That money (and the checks for each of her children), will be instantly converted into cash, plus enforcement of any judgement is probably going to take quite a while.  Last stimulus check, much of it went to getting her 84-page book published, this check she'll probably spend a large chunk buying copies of her book from the publisher so she can sell them herself.  It's money flushed away, of course.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 22, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> There's no possibility of that, either.  That money (and the checks for each of her children), will be instantly converted into cash, plus enforcement of any judgement is probably going to take quite a while.  Last stimulus check, much of it went to getting her 84-page book published, this check she'll probably spend a large chunk buying copies of her book from the publisher so she can sell them herself.  It's money flushed away, of course.


She seriously paid her stimulus money to get her book published? Oof. Those poor kids.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Dec 23, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> There's no possibility of that, either.  That money (and the checks for each of her children), will be instantly converted into cash, plus enforcement of any judgement is probably going to take quite a while.  Last stimulus check, much of it went to getting her 84-page book published, this check she'll probably spend a large chunk buying copies of her book from the publisher so she can sell them herself.  It's money flushed away, of course.


And there I was, thinking I couldn’t feel any more sorry for those poor little retards.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 23, 2020)

@Null Melinda included a meme about her being a liar I posted as a death threat in one of her new tard scrawlings to the court. I posted it on jul 20 according to her evidence. She posted afterward in a private message that she knows I never sent a death threat, or had any intention of harming her or her family.. She literally lied to the courts. Not sure if this helps or not but here it is.


Edit to add: this shows the date when I saved the screen cap, which was also the date it was sent.

The meme:


----------



## talk talk talk (Dec 23, 2020)

For those not following the general Mountain Jewry thread, Smelinda filed a bunch of new shit today.


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 23, 2020)

I haven't seen this in the thread yet, but she also filed a "reply" to what appears to be everything? It's a fucking mess, but it's ECF 44.


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 24, 2020)

She's still filing shit? I though the court granted that until the motion to remove the default was concluded, no other actions should be considered?

Does she really need 6 fucking documents about a motion to remove a bureaucratic default? Especially this close to the holidays... I fully expect the judge to be done with her and ask her to me represented by an actual lawyer and no longer file pro-se ever again in his court, if all she's gonna do is spam the court.

I'm not gonna read said "fucking mess". Can someone braver than me tell me if there's anything worthwhile at all in it?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 24, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> That's not perjury, moron.
> 
> You can't read. Read the last sentence. You gave Melinda Scott misleading and deceptive information about both of their profiles and therefore, the statement saying she didn't believe you weren't a hostile party was retracted. You acted with malice.


@Null she just basically verified sending me that PM.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 24, 2020)

I think the best part is she is using a PO box in Richmond Virginia as her servicing address. She already had "issues" with getting jurisdiction over Jewsh in the Western District of Virginia. But her own damn filings are saying the PLAINTIFF isnt in the Western District of Virginia either. Richmond Virginia is in the EASTERN district of Virginia. 

It blows my mind that this lady is able to word diarreah pages and pages of stuff yet fails to notice the blindingly obvious flaws in everything she does that even a lay person like myself can notice.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 24, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> @Null she just basically verified sending me that PM.


Also here:


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Incorrect. Burnt Toast over there LIED to me and said things about Karl and Rafal that were LIES to mislead me. THAT SHOWS MALICE and equated to a retraction. LEARN TO READ


----------



## Cubanodun (Dec 24, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> Also here:


Lies are not retraction, what is this woman smoking


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 24, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> Also here:


Got to love a litigant lolcow fucking up their own case by not just walking away from a screen. I can't wait for a dumb bitch to get btfo again in court.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 24, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Got to love a litigant lolcow fucking up their own case by not just walking away from a screen. I can't wait for a dumb bitch to get btfo again in court.


Frankly I'd love to see her try to weasel out of a direct answer under oath whether she has a KiwiFarms account.

She does realize that discovery works both ways, right? And you can't refuse to answer; you are required to answer any question that is reasonably calculated to lead to the discovery of admissible evidence. Pleading the fifth is not an option either; the other side is allowed to draw a negative inference, i.e. that the truthful answer was the one that damages your case.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2020)

Karl der Grosse said:


> This lawsuit won't end with Melinda in jail.  This is civil court, not criminal.  Melinda_ has _been the subject of at least four investigations by local CPS agencies, but no charges have ever been brought and none of her children have ever been removed.


It is a sad situation where a parasitic retard like this is allowed to spit vermin out of her twat to infest the world, apparently just as many as she wants.  She should have had her tubes tied by the state.  How many retards is too many?  Why does this repulsive creature get to reproduce her vile kind?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 24, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> She does realize that discovery works both ways, right?


Highly doubtful. She doesn't even realize that the law she cited about not using people's images specifically narrows on two cases and requires that image to be sold for financial gain.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 25, 2020)

Begins response by citing law dictionary definition of pleading then proceeds to explain why the judge should disregard it.  

I know children with better developed critical thinking skills.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 26, 2020)

talk talk talk said:


> For those not following the general Mountain Jewry thread, Smelinda filed a bunch of new shit today.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 27, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> I haven't seen this in the thread yet, but she also filed a "reply" to what appears to be everything? It's a fucking mess, but it's ECF 44.



"(3) Plaintiff Scott has filed valid causes of action against Defendant Moon. They were not dismissed because Plaintiff Scott didn't have a  cause of action. They were dismissed because (a) Plaintiff Scott did not have the legal knowledge at those times to convey her legal injuries correctly on paper and (b) Plaintiff Scott did not clearly express to the court' s satisfaction the reason Defendant Moon did not qualify for immunity under CDA Section 230 in prior lawsuits.* If Plaintiff Scott would re-file her Appropriation case against Joshua Moon with the former pleading errors corrected,  she could easily get a judgment in her favor.* If there was no valid cause of action here in this case Mr. Moon would have been able to file a Demurrer. The cause of action here is apparent."

Good GodBear this woman is completely off her fucking nut.  Besides being utterly deluded in the details, what does she think responding to every sentence Null's lawyer wrote with a fucking paragraph or more of scattershot bullshit is going to do for her besides make a clerk and/or judge's eyes glaze over before they turn red with rage at this utter waste of time and braincells?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 27, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> I think the best part is she is using a PO box in Richmond Virginia as her servicing address. She already had "issues" with getting jurisdiction over Jewsh in the Western District of Virginia. But her own damn filings are saying the PLAINTIFF isnt in the Western District of Virginia either. Richmond Virginia is in the EASTERN district of Virginia.
> 
> It blows my mind that this lady is able to word diarreah pages and pages of stuff yet fails to notice the blindingly obvious flaws in everything she does that even a lay person like myself can notice.


Melinda doesn't get her mail through a PO Box, in the sense you mean.  Melinda, after Andrew's stalking shenanigans, was enrolled in a program Virginia offers to victims of stalking.  All of her mail is sent to that PO Box and then it is sent to her real address from there.  She definitely lives in the Western District of Virginia.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 27, 2020)

I would like to point out to any interested parties that we're currently picking apart outright lies @TamarYaelBatYah made in one of her latest tard scribblings to the court in her thread.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Dec 27, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> I would like to point out to any interested parties that we're currently picking apart outright lies @TamarYaelBatYah made in one of her latest tard scribblings to the court in her thread.


Oh look. The narcissistic stalkers are raging because they are being held accountable for their actions. 

Wow, what a big surprise


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 27, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Oh look. The narcissistic stalkers are raging because they are being held accountable for their actions.
> 
> Wow, what a big surprise


Go back to your quarantine thread.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 27, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Oh look. The narcissistic stalkers are raging because they are being held accountable for their actions.
> 
> Wow, what a big surprise


Oh look the lying whore is raging because she's being called out for being a lying whore.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 27, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> Go back to your quarantine thread.





TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Oh look. The narcissistic stalkers are raging because they are being held accountable for their actions.
> 
> Wow, what a big surprise



Who let you out of your cage?  (whipcrack) back! back foul skunkbeast!  Back to your cell before you spray this thread with stank from your anal glands!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Oh look. The narcissistic stalkers are raging because they are being held accountable for their actions.
> 
> Wow, what a big surprise


Why would you go onto a website you're suing an act like a retard, thus handing the person you're suing more evidence that you're suing without faith?


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Dec 27, 2020)

Dr Pepper said:


> Why would you go onto a website you're suing an act like a retard, thus handing the person you're suing more evidence that you're suing without faith?



Why did the Greeks put a Trojan horse into Troy?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 27, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Why did the Greeks put a Trojan horse into Troy?


This is retarded and you're retarded for saying it.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Why did the Greeks put a Trojan horse into Troy?


I recommend a triple back flip off a park bench. The impact should make you semi-normal.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 27, 2020)

Dr Pepper said:


> I recommend a triple back flip off a park bench. The impact should make you semi-normal.


I would say a tripple back flip off a multistory building would be the better option. She still wouldn't be normal, but she would be dead, which is even better.


----------



## DarkAlien (Dec 28, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Because they are speaking about me in third person there. Not to me directly. I'd rather keep it tidy and just respond here.


Well... well... You're here for more attention, so much for not coming to this thread, guess you just can't help yourself. 


Shoo


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 28, 2020)

Nothing is more hilarious then a retard who thinks they are smart. This bitch says words, references "smart stuff" like case law and greek mythology, all the while completely oblivious as to what these things actually are or mean. The living embodiment of that kid in high school who used big words all the time. Incorrectly.


----------



## talk talk talk (Dec 28, 2020)

You can lead a whore to culture, but you can't make her think.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 28, 2020)

I liked this thread because I could read up on the lolsuit without having to go through that insufferable bitch's posts.  There is nothing more disgusting than when the poo jumps out of the toilet.  

Is she not officially contained or is this a give her enough rope situation?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 28, 2020)

Defendant Joshua Moon’s Second Motion to Extend Deadline


----------



## Rustled Jimmies (Dec 28, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I liked this thread because I could read up on the lolsuit without having to go through that insufferable bitch's posts.  There is nothing more disgusting than when the poo jumps out of the toilet.
> 
> Is she not officially contained or is this a give her enough rope situation?


she'll just give Joshua more evidence to work with to show the courts she is a batshit crazy attention whore and her lawsuits are not worth considering


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 28, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Defendant Joshua Moon’s Second Motion to Extend Deadline


wrong link?
EDIT: no, it's at the bottom


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 28, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> I liked this thread because I could read up on the lolsuit without having to go through that insufferable bitch's posts.  There is nothing more disgusting than when the poo jumps out of the toilet.
> 
> Is she not officially contained or is this a give her enough rope situation?


Yeah, it was kind of nice.

Any chance @Null can lock @TamarYaelBatYah to her own thread as a containment so she doesn't shit up everywhere else like she shits up the lives of her kids?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 28, 2020)

Spectre_06 said:


> Yeah, it was kind of nice.
> 
> Any chance @Null can lock @TamarYaelBatYah to her own thread as a containment so she doesn't shit up everywhere else like she shits up the lives of her kids?


I somewhat agree, but on the other hand every retarded post she makes is just more rope to hang her with in court. She literally doesn't know when to shut up.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 28, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> I somewhat agree, but on the other hand every retarded post she makes is just more rope to hang her with in court. She literally doesn't know when to shut up.


Sure. but she'll contain that retardation to her own thread and not shit up every place else.  Threads like this are supposed to be about the case itself, not to let some vapid bimbo let loose with textual diarrhea.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 28, 2020)

Catmannjew said:


> it is the Appalachians, it is not like the bar was high.


Still couldn't pass it though.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 28, 2020)

New ruling by the judge


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New ruling by the judge
> 
> View attachment 1814879


Yeah they know she is a fucking nutjob and if you gave her electronic access she'd just spam up the docket with lunatic nonsense.


----------



## TheScooper (Dec 29, 2020)

So I may be reading this incorrectly, but has she been banned from filing motions or just electronicaly?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

TheScooper said:


> So I may be reading this incorrectly, but has she been banned from filing motions or just electronicaly?


Just electronically.


----------



## DarkAlien (Dec 29, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New ruling by the judge
> 
> View attachment 1814879


I like how it had the actual bug bold words DENIED and she's acting like this was a victory because they won't file her envelopes. Ridiculous. I guess it's the little things when you are at the very rock bottom.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkAlien said:


> I like how it had the actual bug bold words DENIED and she's acting like this was a victory because they won't file her envelopes. Ridiculous. I guess it's the little things when you are at the very rock bottom.


This is the same woman who insisted that the SCOTUS accepting her filing meant that they would hear the case.  She still believes that the next lottery ticket she buys will win the jackpot.  Even when she loses this case, she will not stop.  She won't stop even if deemed a vexatious litigant.  She will still file.  Delusional.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 29, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> SCOTUS accepting her filing


She never went to SCOTUS, IRC. She went to the Supreme Court of Virginia


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> YHWH IS COMING AFTER YOU TOO
> 
> MAY YHWH DEAL YOU THE BLOWS YOU DESERVE!
> 
> ...


Careful guys, she's casting a jew spell on us! Her imaginary space wizard friend will be coming for us all any minute.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 29, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> Careful guys, she's casting a jew spell on us! Her imaginary space wizard friend will be coming for us all any minute.


This man was immune to all jew spells. Maybe he will help us?


----------



## Cynically Insane (Dec 29, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She never went to SCOTUS, IRC. She went to the Supreme Court of Virginia


Nay, nay good friend.  How did you not know this?



			Search
		


I can't go back and find the kiwi posts because it would require reading her posts again and I don't want a headache.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 29, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> Nay, nay good friend.  How did you not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 29, 2020)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She never went to SCOTUS, IRC. She went to the Supreme Court of Virginia


No, she went to the actual Supreme Court of the United States.


			Search
		

That is, if you call filing a ridiculous petition which they ignored "going to."


----------



## Awel an Ankoù (Dec 29, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> No, she went to the actual Supreme Court of the United States.
> 
> 
> Search
> ...


Here's the petition


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Dec 29, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I didn't get any visit from CPS. I don't live in Wise County/don't have a residence there.
> 
> So you can go fuck yourselves STALKERS
> 
> ...


God doesn’t respond to witchcraft, not even Mountain Jewess witches.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Dec 29, 2020)

"Are private citizens state actors?"

No.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 29, 2020)

Shaka Brah said:


> View attachment 1816733
> "Are private citizens state actors?"
> 
> No.


For someone who's hellbent on trying to get the courts to violate people's First Amendment rights to free speech, you'd think she'd get the difference between a private individual doing something and the government doing it.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 29, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> For someone who's hellbent on trying to get the courts to violate people's First Amendment rights to free speech, you'd think she'd get the difference between a private individual doing something and the government doing it.


According to her stupidity the first amendment only applies to the press, and religious beliefs.


----------



## Toasted kiwi Sammich (Dec 29, 2020)

Is it just me , or does this shit write itself??
(from her failed SCOTUS application):


----------



## DarkAlien (Dec 29, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> According to her stupidity the first amendment only applies to the press, and religious beliefs.


I've only discovered her recently, I'm mostly here for Greer but holy fuck is she stupid. Just today learned she tried to fucking sue social services Twice! First for $200,000 and then for $500,000 for coming to her house without a warrant. Fucking Christ.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkAlien said:


> I've only discovered her recently, I'm mostly here for Greer but holy fuck is she stupid. Just today learned she tried to fucking sue social services Twice! First for $200,000 and then for $500,000 for coming to her house without a warrant. Fucking Christ.


Well don’t you double down on the sucker bet once you’ve lost the first time? That’s the only reasonable thing to do lol?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Dec 30, 2020)

New filling by Mel


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 30, 2020)

Deadpool said:


> I somewhat agree, but on the other hand every retarded post she makes is just more rope to hang her with in court. She literally doesn't know when to shut up.


She's a walking, talking example of Dunning-Kruger praxis.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 30, 2020)

It looks like Nick's next livestream is going to cover some of Melly's filings.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 30, 2020)

He was way too easy on her she called in last time.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 31, 2020)

Jwhy said:


> Who are the John/Jane Does?


They're listed in her complaint.


----------



## Awel an Ankoù (Dec 31, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> They're listed in her complaint.
> View attachment 1819994


Sorry for being dim.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 31, 2020)

Watching the rackets stream. He seemed to imply some of her pleadings to the court opens the door for Jersh to really lay it on since she claims the whole point of the lawsuit is to chill speech. .


----------



## lolwatagain (Dec 31, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Watching the rackets stream. He seemed to imply some of her pleadings to the court opens the door for Jersh to really lay it on since she claims the whole point of the lawsuit is to chill speech. .


It's a great argument for sanctions, but it's a shame that _Abbas v. Foreign Policy Grp., _killed the use of Anti-SLAPP special dismissals in Federal cases under diversity jurisdiction. It's also a shame that VA doesn't have an Anti-SLAPP law.

The Judge really needs to enjoin Mel from filing under the IFP statute. She'll keep filing bullshit complaints if she can do it for free. Although there's a good chance that she'll still file bullshit complaints even if she has to pay the filing fees with Coronabux.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 31, 2020)

She should be given a restraining order and prohibited from suing anyone without first getting permission to do so. Josh should also get a restraining order barring her from suing him specifically. He can also get fees and costs. All a SLAAP law does it make this mandatory. A judge still has discretion to grant them in egregious cases like this. They just almost never do so.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

lolwatagain said:


> It's a great argument for sanctions, but it's a shame that _Abbas v. Foreign Policy Grp., _killed the use of Anti-SLAPP special dismissals in Federal cases under diversity jurisdiction. It's also a shame that VA doesn't have an Anti-SLAPP law.


There's a definite Circuit split on this which will certainly require SCOTUS intervention at some point, especially if it sets off a plague of forum shopping, exactly what the Erie doctrine was supposed to prevent.  I think anti-SLAPP is clearly a substantive and not a procedural rule, as it essentially authorizes a claim for monetary damages.  I don't see how a literal cause of action isn't substantive.


----------



## BoxcarBeethoven (Dec 31, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Watching the rackets stream. He seemed to imply some of her pleadings to the court opens the door for Jersh to really lay it on since she claims the whole point of the lawsuit is to chill speech. .


Take it with a grain of salt, rackets is usually wrong in the end.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 1, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> They're listed in her complaint.
> View attachment 1819994


@Deadpool You were listed in the lawsuit, dude.


----------



## FencePost (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> @Deadpool You were listed in the lawsuit, dude.


It'd be more surprising if he wasn't.  @fnaarf and @Useful_Mistake not being listed are the real surprises.


----------



## fnaarf (Jan 1, 2021)

FencePost said:


> It'd be more surprising if he wasn't.  @fnaarf and @Useful_Mistake not being listed are the real surprises.


My commentary wasn't as consistent back then as it is now, and I generally don't get as personal as some of the other fellas do. 

Did @jumping dwarf change their name? They hardly ever post in the thread nowadays.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> @Deadpool You were listed in the lawsuit, dude.


Oh I've known since it was filed. I just don't particularly give a shit. She's an utter failure, who has zero idea of my RL identity, She thinks I'm a goat farmer in Australia, because her equally retarded husband said I was. Hell even if she did get ahold of my dox her case is garbage and IIED is damn near impossible to prove. If a group or religious fanatics protesting soldiers funerals with signs that say "Thank God for IED's" avoided the judgement, then a guy who says mean things on a site she doesn't have to visit won't cut it either.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 1, 2021)

FencePost said:


> It'd be more surprising if he wasn't.  @fnaarf and @Useful_Mistake not being listed are the real surprises.


That's because I only started posting on her thread a few days after the portion against Wise County was dismissed. No worries though, she threatened to add me in the suit and report me to the FBI.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Jan 1, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> That's because I only started posting on her thread a few days after the portion against Wise County was dismissed. No worries though, she threatened to add me in the suit and report me to the FBI.


Frankly I'm surprised she hasn't gone for broke and tried to rope everyone on the thread into her insane filings.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 1, 2021)

PomegranateKing said:


> Frankly I'm surprised she hasn't gone for broke and tried to rope everyone on the thread into her insane filings.


She did accuse everyone of us of being the same person, and of us worshipping Lucifer.



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> All members of you cult is one and the same


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 2, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She did accuse everyone of us of being the same person, and of us worshipping Lucifer.


She called me the demon prince of patriarchy once.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Jan 2, 2021)

Deadpool said:


> She called me the demon prince of patriarchy once.


You should put that in quotes under your name.  It is quite the title!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been called a FALSE PROPHET, also a DEMON.  That's when you can tell buttons have been well and truly pushed.


----------



## 14YearOldLoliGirl (Jan 2, 2021)

The Darkweb Oenophile said:


> God that woukd OWN her so fucking hard


Why do you keep making socks Ashley? Does your husband have to do it and the typing for you because your fingers are too fat to press individual keys? And also, try not to make it so obvious by immediately going to Karls profile to post absolute shite.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 2, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> You should put that in quotes under your name.  It is quite the title!


Like this?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 4, 2021)

New fillings here

Edit: There's more! New filing!


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 5, 2021)

When do you think we’ll see a ruling from the judge?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 5, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> When do you think we’ll see a ruling from the judge?


8th or the 9th.

New filing by Mel


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 8, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> 8th or the 9th.
> 
> New filing by Mel



So blatantly trying to get Null to spend money to have his lawyer answer her word salad it's retarded.  Here's hoping the judge shuts that happy bullshit down, if he can.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 8, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> So blatantly trying to get Null to spend money


Pretty much. It wouldn't be so obvious, if she didn't just dodge answering the questions that killed her case (sorta like when she argues with us)


The Un-Clit said:


> if he can.


Sure he can

New filing by Null


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wait the Mountain Jew’s PO box in in Richmond. Maybe she’s moved in with the Gunt? could Smelly and the Gunt have formed an alliance?


----------



## Sacrarium Spiritus lumine (Jan 9, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> Wait the Mountain Jew’s PO box in in Richmond. Maybe she’s moved in with the Gunt? could Smelly and the Gunt have formed an alliance?


Good, two birds one stone. I want Ralph to interview the mountain Jew, that would make great entertainment.


----------



## Kendrick (Jan 9, 2021)

I can't wait for her to file another 35 page document, and Null's lawyer filing a 2-page document literally saying : "We're waiting on the court to decide pending motions, and she never had leave of court for those sur-replies."


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 19, 2021)

New filing by Mel


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Jan 19, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New filing by Mel


I finally decided to watch this thread about 10 minutes ago. I think I have mountain-Jew prescience 

Can’t wait to read to read this nonsense.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 19, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> I finally decided to watch this thread about 10 minutes ago. I think I have mountain-Jew prescience
> 
> Can’t wait to read to read this nonsense.


Enjoy! It's always a pleasure to read her retarded spewings


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 19, 2021)

I see the court listener show a new reply that was just posted today.
https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/17330622/scott-v-wise-county-department-of-social-services/


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 19, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> I see the court listener show a new reply that was just posted today.
> https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/17330622/scott-v-wise-county-department-of-social-services/


Doc and image version of that reply is here


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 19, 2021)

When do you all think the court will weigh in?


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 19, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Doc and image version of that reply is here


Thank you


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 19, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> When do you all think the court will weigh in?


By the end of this week, I hope


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jan 19, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> By the end of this week, I hope


I’m waiting for her to accuse one of us of being the judge.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 19, 2021)

New filing by Null's lawyer


----------



## Kimchi4breakfast (Jan 21, 2021)

Null's lawyer is glorious.  Polite verbal evisceration.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jan 22, 2021)

The world can be desroyed by the Death Star and Melinda Scott will find a way to sue Null god bless the stupid.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 22, 2021)

Jazz never died! said:


> The world can be desroyed by the Death Star and Melinda Scott will find a way to sue Null god bless the stupid.



Yahweh bless all their houses. May the mountain jews sherpa packs never leak.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 30, 2021)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jan 30, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Any updates on this?


Nope. Nothing at all since the 19th. I can only assume the judge died of old age, or covid, or something.

I kid, I kid, it's not like I expect a decision anytime soon, but an order on one of the many outstanding motions would be nice...


----------



## PomegranateKing (Jan 30, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Nope. Nothing at all since the 19th. I can only assume the judge died of old age, or covid, or something.
> 
> I kid, I kid, it's not like I expect a decision anytime soon, but an order on one of the many outstanding motions would be nice...


Every new filing adds a week of suffering for Jeff the intern. 

And yet, it is refreshing to go a few days without a filing. Makes me hopeful Melinda ran out of useless shit to file about.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 30, 2021)

My guess is the judge sees this lawsuit as the joke it is, and slipped it to the bottom of the pile so he can take care of legitimate cases. He granted Null his protection order so the case is probably low priority.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Jan 30, 2021)

Deadpool said:


> My guess is the judge sees this lawsuit as the joke it is, and slipped it to the bottom of the pile so he can take care of legitimate cases. He granted Null his protection order so the case is probably low priority.


Did he? Pretty sure that was submitted by Null's lawyer for the judge to fill out, and was not yet granted.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 30, 2021)

PomegranateKing said:


> Did he? Pretty sure that was submitted by Null's lawyer for the judge to fill out, and was not yet granted.


I thought he had, but I could very well be mistaken. Melinda files so much garbage it's hard to keep track of it all.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 31, 2021)

PomegranateKing said:


> Did he? Pretty sure that was submitted by Null's lawyer for the judge to fill out, and was not yet granted.


As far as I am aware, it was not granted yet


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 9, 2021)

Any updates? I have no doubt that the judge will benchslap this whacko, I just want to see it in writing.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 9, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> Any updates? I have no doubt that the judge will benchslap this whacko, I just want to see it in writing.


Seems like the wheels of justice are turning slowly. None that I am aware of. The main thread is locked as well so that's not getting any updates either.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 9, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Seems like the wheels of justice are turning slowly. None that I am aware of. The main thread is locked as well so that's not getting any updates either.



I'm not really surprised. There were a ton of motions back and forth and when a litigant (especially a loose cannon IFP plaintiff) continually files cross motions instead of replies there's more to clean up. It's just always so satisfying when a baseless case like this gets tossed.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Feb 9, 2021)

I've been checking the CourtListener page on pretty much a daily basis. Yeah, still nothing. You're welcome to bookmark it though, it should update pretty quickly as soon as a new filing appears.






						Docket for Scott v. Wise County Department of Social Services, 2:20-cv-00014 - CourtListener.com
					

Docket for Scott v. Wise County Department of Social Services, 2:20-cv-00014 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.




					www.courtlistener.com


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 10, 2021)

In this case the length of time means something good is cooking. Under normal circumstances lol suits like this just get tossed using copy and paste rulings probably drafted by the clerks and interns with the judge making an edit here and there and signing it. I am assuming that since this is taking awhile is because the judge is doing things personally. Its still a low priority to him but when the hammer comes down he does not want it to be appealable.

Chaos theory bet he is just hoping Melinda got the message from the thinly veiled threat by nulls attorney...scratch that, screamed to the heavens threat that if this lawsuit is not withdrawn he will demand every possible sanction and remedy as possible.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 10, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> Any updates? I have no doubt that the judge will benchslap this whacko, I just want to see it in writing.


No.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Feb 11, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> I’m waiting for her to accuse one of us of being the judge.


Seriously, you should delete this post before she reads it.  She's bound to get mad if she finds out.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 11, 2021)

Shush, she won’t find out if you don’t blab about it. I promise my ruling will be impartial.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Feb 17, 2021)

New document today (AND it looks like it's a doozy):






Looks like the judge finally felt like clearing shit off his docket. Can somebody grab the PDF?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 17, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> New document today (AND it looks like it's a doozy):
> 
> View attachment 1927288
> 
> Looks like the judge finally felt like clearing shit off his docket. Can somebody grab the PDF?


Does this mean that @TamarYaelBatYah ’s thread will be unlocked too? I want to hear it from the horse’s mouth.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Feb 17, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Does this mean that @TamarYaelBatYah ’s thread will be unlocked too? I want to hear it from the horse’s mouth.


I'd assume so. Whoever is able to get the PDF off of PACER can ping a mod to unlock it.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 17, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> New document today (AND it looks like it's a doozy):
> 
> View attachment 1927288
> 
> Looks like the judge finally felt like clearing shit off his docket. Can somebody grab the PDF?


The document:



Spoiler: Order on everything




















tldr: Motion to set aside default is granted. @TamarYaelBatYah motion to strike, motion to dismiss extension, motion to compel, motion to quash and dismiss are all dismissed. Motion for extension on time to serve is still not ruled on, and she has 14 days to reply to motion to dismiss. Discovery is stayed. @Null's motion to show cause is denied

@Trombonista , will her thread be unlocked? I figure this new ruling might cause her to come back and sperg out on her thread.



			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> A bunch of whining because you got a Default over your head





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> That's why you have a Default hanging over your head.





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> The default was entered, PERMANENTLY. The default judgment is simply an extension of that.





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> You're merely trying to deflect from the *BIG GIANT FACT THAT I JUST GOT A DEFAULT JUDGMENT AGAINST JOSHUA MOON*





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> *AND THE BIG GIANT FACT THAT YOU STILL CAN'T GET A DEFAULT JUDGMENT UNLESS YOUR PLEADING IS FACTUALLY WELL WRITTEN AND 100% LEGALLY ACCURATE. OTHERWISE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A DISMISSAL *





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> Riiiight. That's why there's a Default order on Moon, huh?





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> Homey, your comrade has a Default judgment hanging over them.





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> That's why you have a Default hanging over your head





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> No, he doesn't.
> 
> YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON
> YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON
> ...





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON





			
				Melinda said:
			
		

> You lost Joshua Moon
> 
> Whine all you want! Judgment has been ordered!
> 
> ...



We told you you would lose this too, Mel


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 17, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> The document:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a bit more and she might get that vexatious litigant title (we hope).


----------



## Kimchi4breakfast (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh the irony "where's your crayon response".  

I also enjoy the fact that we likely saw the orders before she did.


----------



## Batshit (Feb 17, 2021)

I fear for the children.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Feb 17, 2021)

So basically the judge granted the motion to set aside default (as we all - well, everyone except @TamarYaelBatYah and an unnamed fat sycophant of hers - expected), but wasn't willing to pull the trigger on some of Null's motions to really put the screws to her (yet). That's not really surprising. It's plentifully clear from Null's filings that he considers the suit frivolous and improper, and plans to seek sanctions if eventually given a favorable ruling dismissing it. We'll just have to wait and see how severe the court feels like being at that point.

Nice to see that Melinda's attempts to harass Null with discovery prior to making proper service on him were smacked down, though.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 17, 2021)

Kimchi4breakfast said:


> I also enjoy the fact that we likely saw the orders before she did.


Part of the reason she stayed in the farms is that way she could get the documents around a week faster.


----------



## Kimchi4breakfast (Feb 17, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Part of the reason she stayed in the farms is that way she could get the documents around a week faster.


Kicker is, if she could keep her trap shut, we would have never known.  However she's incapable of that, and we are ever thankful for the snark fuel.  

M, time to bust out your crayons.  Clock is ticking.


----------



## Young Ned of the Hill (Feb 17, 2021)

Woo hoo!! Those kids gonna die today!


----------



## Batshit (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Spergichu (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder how Caleb Tobias and Enoch Toblah feel about their mom effectively losing another lawsuit. I hope Melinda doesn't take out her tard rage on them or her other children.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> I wonder how Caleb Tobias and Enoch Toblah feel about their mom effectively losing another lawsuit. I hope Melinda doesn't take out her tard rage on them or her other children.


"Mommy mommy why are we having mustard sandwiches for dinner again?"  "Shut up, I have filing fees to pay!"


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> "Shut up, I have filing fees to pay!"


But she doesn't because the government waives all this shit. She can file as quickly as she'd fucking like with the only expense being her time, which is worthless and government subsidized.

I truly cannot wait to renounce from this dead gay country.


----------



## Spergichu (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> "Mommy mommy why are we having mustard sandwiches for dinner again?"  "Shut up, I have filing fees





Null said:


> But she doesn't because the government waives all this shit. She can file as quickly as she'd fucking like with the only expense being her time, which is worthless and government subsidized.
> 
> I truly cannot wait to renounce from this dead gay country.


Don't worry, what little money she does have is wasted on other frivolous things like publishing her shitty book that no one will ever buy.


----------



## Batshit (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> "Mommy mommy why are we having mustard sandwiches for dinner again?"  "Shut up, I have filing fees to pay!"


I wonder if they are stingy or indulgent with the mustard.


----------



## Young Ned of the Hill (Feb 17, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> I wonder how Caleb Tobias and Enoch Toblah feel about their mom effectively losing another lawsuit. I hope Melinda doesn't take out her tard rage on them or her other children.


I actually hope she does.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

Batshit said:


> I wonder if they are stingy or indulgent with the mustard.


They probably steal condiment packets from fast food places.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

Null said:


> I truly cannot wait to renounce from this dead gay country.


Micronation dedicated to freedom of speech and forcing people to pay taxes in feet pictures when?


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They probably steal condiment packets from fast food places.


Ketchup packet tomato soup, it’s the hobo specialty.


----------



## polyester (Feb 17, 2021)

From the judge's reasoning for setting aside the default:



I know Null's lawyer already pointed this out in one of his motions, but it's nice to read it in the judge's own words:
*Melinda shot herself in the foot by running her mouth about her conspiracy theory that Null currently lives with his mom.*

PS: The judge's order briefly recognizes that Null's lawyer also made _other_ possibly valid arguments for setting aside the default. Maybe those would have also done the trick. But I guess we'll never know, because Melinda just couldn't help herself. So the judge didn't even _need_ to evaluate those other arguments. Nice one, Melinda!


----------



## MelloYello (Feb 17, 2021)

polyester said:


> From the judge's reasoning for setting aside the default:
> 
> View attachment 1928004
> 
> ...


I love seeing smug morons get their comeuppance. Everything Melinda sought to accomplish has failed, and it's entirely her own fault. 
Congratulations, you're a failure!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Feb 17, 2021)

MelloYello said:


> I love seeing smug morons get their comeuppance. Everything Melinda sought to accomplish has failed, and it's entirely her own fault.
> Congratulations, you're a failure!


Now all she needs to do is an hero and we can shut the door.


----------



## ConSluttant (Feb 18, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> I wonder how Caleb Tobias and Enoch Toblah feel about their mom effectively losing another lawsuit. I hope Melinda doesn't take out her tard rage on them or her other children.


Wait. Have her children come here to protect mommy? Really? Most excellent. Link?


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 18, 2021)

I look forward to this suit getting dismissed sometime in March.

I'm sure there will be about 10 more motions filed by the plaintiff in the next week or so. Too bad they won't delay the inevitable.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 18, 2021)

I look forward to her response. It just going to be verbal diarrhea on paper.


----------



## Spergichu (Feb 18, 2021)

ConSluttant said:


> Wait. Have her children come here to protect mommy? Really? Most excellent. Link?


No. Some digging found that she had those two children's names changed after her first divorce.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Feb 20, 2021)

The sactions against her should be a fine equal to her daily caloric intake.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 21, 2021)

LOWERCASE LETTERS said:


> The sactions against her should be a fine equal to her daily caloric intake.



I doubt the court would fine an IFP plaintiff $10,000.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 21, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Melinda is essentially the Jack Thompson of lolcows.


Jack Thompson is the Jack Thompson of lolcows.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 21, 2021)

Since it was dismissed with prejudice does that mean she can't sue Null again? @AnOminous


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Since it was dismissed with prejudice does that mean she can't sue Null again? @AnOminous


It wasn't dismissed yet.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Since it was dismissed with prejudice does that mean she can't sue Null again? @AnOminous


It isn't dismissed yet unless I missed something.  She has 14 days to respond to the motion to dismiss per the February 16, 2021 order, which would be Tuesday, March 2, 2021.  Since it's a motion to dismiss on the merits as well as for procedural reasons, the reason for dismissing it will determine whether it is dismissed with or without prejudice.  Generally, a dismissal for procedural reasons is without prejudice, while a dismissal on the merits is with prejudice.

It wouldn't actually stop her from suing again, though such a suit would be subject to dismissal because of res judicata, a form of claim preclusion on the grounds that the matter has already been decided.  It would also not stop her from filing a lawsuit based on some other kooky theory or for something that happens in the future.  Another factor called collateral estoppel might come into play in future cases, i.e., Scott would be bound by any unfavorable factual findings made as the basis for the court's ruling.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 21, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It isn't dismissed yet unless I missed something.  She has 14 days to respond to the motion to dismiss per the February 16, 2021 order, which would be Tuesday, March 2, 2021.  Since it's a motion to dismiss on the merits as well as for procedural reasons, the reason for dismissing it will determine whether it is dismissed with or without prejudice.  Generally, a dismissal for procedural reasons is without prejudice, while a dismissal on the merits is with prejudice.
> 
> It wouldn't actually stop her from suing again, though such a suit would be subject to dismissal because of res judicata, a form of claim preclusion on the grounds that the matter has already been decided.  It would also not stop her from filing a lawsuit based on some other kooky theory or for something that happens in the future.  Another factor called collateral estoppel might come into play in future cases, i.e., Scott would be bound by any unfavorable factual findings made as the basis for the court's ruling.


Is there any legal recourse that would bar her from bringing suit in general? Everyone at the courts must knows she's insane and wasting a fuck ton of tax money.

Edit: Forgot to add but will she have to pay Josh's court fees if it's dismissed?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Is there any legal recourse that would bar her from bringing suit in general? Everyone at the courts must knows she's insane and wasting a fuck ton of tax money.


Not really.  Every rare now and again a litigant will be enjoined from filing future suits, but this is very rare at the federal level and generally requires a serial litigant filing sometimes literally hundreds of bogus lawsuits.



> Edit: Forgot to add but will she have to pay Josh's court fees if it's dismissed?


That's really up to the judge.  I am not very hopeful.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 22, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Is there any legal recourse that would bar her from bringing suit in general? Everyone at the courts must knows she's insane and wasting a fuck ton of tax money.


There are cases of that happening in Virginia (for example you could look at Adkins v. CP/IPERS Arlington Hotel LLC or Draper v. Muy Pizza Se. LLC), but it happens rarely, and the courts must be increadibly pissed off.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 22, 2021)

My prediction is that if she files another suit after this one, the judge will bar her from filing complaints unless they are signed by an attorney. Just the vibe I get.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> There are cases of that happening in Virginia (for example you could look at Adkins v. CP/IPERS Arlington Hotel LLC or Draper v. Muy Pizza Se. LLC), but it happens rarely, and the courts must be increadibly pissed off.


The first is a state case based on state law, after multiple frivolous filings in state court.  The second case is a lot more relevant, as it is, like this one, based on frivolous _in forma pauperis_ suits filed by an indigent plaintiff in the Western District of Virginia.  It also isn't a permanent injunction, but merely a two year injunction which requires the plaintiff actually to pay the filing fee and imposing a $300 fine for dismissed for being "frivolous, or for lack of subject matter jurisdiction, untimeliness, or failure to state a claim."

Unfortunately, the 4th Circuit appellate ruling is unpublished and not binding precedent, but its reasoning could very well be persuasive.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 22, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> The first is a state case based on state law, after multiple frivolous filings in state court.  The second case is a lot more relevant, as it is, like this one, based on frivolous _in forma pauperis_ suits filed by an indigent plaintiff in the Western District of Virginia.  It also isn't a permanent injunction, but merely a two year injunction which requires the plaintiff actually to pay the filing fee and imposing a $300 fine for dismissed for being "frivolous, or for lack of subject matter jurisdiction, untimeliness, or failure to state a claim."
> 
> Unfortunately, the 4th Circuit appellate ruling is unpublished and not binding precedent, but its reasoning could very well be persuasive.


What about this case:
Fourth Circuit Appeal Court case _In re Burnley_, 988 F.2d 1 (4th Cir. 1992). I especially like this part ("this Court expressly upheld a pre-filing review system that denied _in forma pauperis_ status to a frequent filer of frivolous complaints except upon good cause shown) which would seriously deter Mel.




AnOminous said:


> Unfortunately, the 4th Circuit appellate ruling is unpublished and not binding precedent, but its reasoning could very well be persuasive.


Originally when posting that in Mel's thread I meant the published district court ruling (_Draper v. Muy Pizza Se. LLC_, Case No. 4:18-cv-00013 (W.D. Va. Apr. 27, 2018 ) ), which I then noted that it was affirmed by the appeals court even if the appeals court ruling was unpublished. Sorry about the mix up, I should have made it clearer.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> What about this case:
> Fourth Circuit Appeal Court case _In re Burnley_, 988 F.2d 1 (4th Cir. 1992). I especially like this part ("this Court expressly upheld a pre-filing review system that denied _in forma pauperis_ status to a frequent filer of frivolous complaints except upon good cause shown) which would seriously deter Mel.
> 
> 
> ...


Only an appeals court ruling would be binding on other courts.  Another judge on the same court could rule differently.  That's why I looked to the 4th Circuit to see if it had been upheld in a published decision.  In any event, relief like this is generally discretionary.

This also isn't terribly useful, because the appellant in this case had missed the deadline for a direct appeal, so the court was only addressing whether the denial of a motion to modify the injunction was an abuse of discretion, and because of fairly arcane deadline rules, only as a motion under FRCP 60(b).  In short, the court couldn't consider the merits of the underlying pre-filing review order.

The short answer is courts can indeed impose such review, especially on i.f.p. frequent filers.  Actually doing so is fairly uncommon, however.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Feb 22, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> The short answer is courts can indeed impose such review, especially on i.f.p. frequent filers. Actually doing so is fairly uncommon, however.


Yes, that's the conclusion I came to as well. Oh well, we can hope


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Feb 23, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Is there any legal recourse that would bar her from bringing suit in general?


A hitman.

In Minecraft, obviously.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Mar 1, 2021)

New documents dropped. One, Melinda's crazy reply...


And two, her motion for the judge to recuse himself over GENDER BIAS. Lol!!!


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 1, 2021)

First fucking sentence and she has me laughing. Holy shit, this is some good stuff.

Guys, I am struggling to read this, I find it too funny...this is in a court archive.


----------



## Kimchi4breakfast (Mar 1, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> View attachment 1960721
> First fucking sentence and she has me laughing. Holy shit, this is some good stuff.
> View attachment 1960727
> Guys, I am struggling to read this, I find it too funny...this is in a court archive.


I read through the word salad.  Tries way too hard to copy lawyerese, fails miserably.  

Also, according to Madame Batshit, Null went to the EU just to be a "fugitive from service".  As if the crazy babblings is what drove him to another continent.   

I am excited to see what Atty Hardin has in reply.


----------



## UglyGremlin69 (Mar 1, 2021)

Perhaps I am missing something in this crone's insane rambling; yet I can't find anything in her motion to recuse that makes a vaild claim of 'gender bias.'
I mean, it is clear she is just assmad about not getting a result in her favor. This just seems excidingly stupid on her part. She's only going to anger the poor judge who I am sure is already tired of her bullshit.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 1, 2021)

Null said:


> But she doesn't because the government waives all this shit. She can file as quickly as she'd fucking like with the only expense being her time, which is worthless and government subsidized.
> 
> I truly cannot wait to renounce from this dead gay country.


you'll be disappointed to find that most other countries also have systems in place that allow destitute poorfags to essentially go to court for free


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 1, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Perhaps I am missing something in this crone's insane rambling; yet I can't find anything in her motion to recuse that makes a vaild claim of 'gender bias.'
> I mean, it is clear she is just assmad about not getting a result in her favor. This just seems excidingly stupid on her part. She's only going to anger the poor judge who I am sure is already tired of her bullshit.


Her argument is pretty much "Null is winning and is male, therefore judge hate woman"


----------



## talk talk talk (Mar 1, 2021)

After months of this, Smelly still doesn't know the difference between the Fourth _Circuit_ (a thing that exists) and the Fourth _District_ (a thing that does not).

And a motion to recuse a judge because you're ass-mad about a ruling is a classic lolsuit move.


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> you'll be disappointed to find that most other countries also have systems in place that allow destitute poorfags to essentially go to court for free


Other countries have the English rule (loser pays), which means frivolous lawsuits are easier to handle.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Mar 1, 2021)

"The Judge clearly doesn't buy my case. How should I convince him? Oh, I know! I'll accuse him of illegal discrimination. That'll work."


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 1, 2021)

hundredpercent said:


> Other countries have the English rule (loser pays), which means frivolous lawsuits are easier to handle.


That applies to USA too. Although that mostly applies to federal courts. 


Spoiler: Citation



"Although the "American Rule" prohibits the shifting of attorney's fees in most cases, an exception allows federal courts to exercise their inherent power to assess such fees as a sanction when a party has acted in bad faith, vexatiously, wantonly, or for oppressive reasons, when the party practices a fraud upon the court, or delays or disrupts the litigation or hampers a court order's enforcement", "Although a court ordinarily should rely on such rules when there is bad-faith conduct in the course of litigation that could be adequately sanctioned under the rules, the court may safely rely on its inherent power if, in its informed discretion, neither the statutes nor the rules are up to the task. The District Court did not abuse its discretion in resorting to the inherent power in the circumstances of this case."

-Chambers v. Nasco, Inc., 501 U.S. 32 (1991)

"Certain implied powers must necessarily result to our courts of justice, from the nature of their institution. . . . To fine for contempt, imprison for contumacy, enforce the observance of order, &c., are powers which cannot be dispensed with in a court, because they are necessary to the exercise of all others: and so far our courts, no doubt, possess powers not immediately derived from statute"
-United States v. Hudson & Goodwin, 11 U.S. (7 Cr.) 32, 34 (1812)
See also GOODYEAR TIRE & RUBBER CO. v. HAEGER ET AL.


Although, something to consider is that SCOTUS has held that sanctions only punishes them for the damage the other party has received due to the vexatious behavior(such as attorney's fees), and does not punish further.


Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> "The Judge clearly doesn't buy my case. How should I convince him? Oh, I know! I'll accuse him of illegal discrimination. That'll work."


Not the first time she has done it, and not the last, I think.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 1, 2021)

hundredpercent said:


> Other countries have the English rule (loser pays), which means frivolous lawsuits are easier to handle.


this doesn't change anything if the loser is broke. in nulls case, the judge could rule that melinda has to pay nulls attorneys fees in full, but then what? how is null gonna collect this judgment when melinda is destitute and penniless? he'd sit on this worthless judgment forever and never get a cent.

same would apply if the court ordered her to pay the court's expenses - now it'd be the state who ends up with a worthless judgment against melinda. can't collect any money where there's no money to collect, and debtor's prison isn't a thing anymore, so that's the end of it.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Mar 1, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> this doesn't change anything if the loser is broke. in nulls case, the judge could rule that melinda has to pay nulls attorneys fees in full, but then what? how is null gonna collect this judgment when melinda is destitute and penniless? he'd sit on this worthless judgment forever and never get a cent.
> 
> same would apply if the court ordered her to pay the court's expenses - now it'd be the state who ends up with a worthless judgment against melinda. can't collect any money where there's no money to collect, and debtor's prison isn't a thing anymore, so that's the end of it.


He can get liens on her property or sell to a collection company. She does own things with value. It's not a perfect remedy but it causes great inconvenience in the lives of even the dole bludgers.


----------



## Narr Then (Mar 1, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Perhaps I am missing something in this crone's insane rambling; yet I can't find anything in her motion to recuse that makes a vaild claim of 'gender bias.'
> I mean, it is clear she is just assmad about not getting a result in her favor. This just seems excidingly stupid on her part. She's only going to anger the poor judge who I am sure is already tired of her bullshit.


No, it's not just you. 

Apparently he's a misogynist because something something Null's business address? Basically a condensed version of her response. I couldn't read the rest coz I was laughing too hard. 

What a fucking spakker. Can't wait for Null's response, it's just shit that it costs him a silly amount of money to figuratively smack her about. Hopefully that money drain will be over sooner rather than later now she's attacking the judge. 

GG you crazy bint.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> He can get liens on her property or sell to a collection company. She does own things with value.


like what? earlier in this thread it was mentioned that she is getting evicted from her home, so i assumed that she doesn't own anything of significant worth.


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> this doesn't change anything if the loser is broke. in nulls case, the judge could rule that melinda has to pay nulls attorneys fees in full, but then what? how is null gonna collect this judgment when melinda is destitute and penniless? he'd sit on this worthless judgment forever and never get a cent.
> 
> same would apply if the court ordered her to pay the court's expenses - now it'd be the state who ends up with a worthless judgment against melinda. can't collect any money where there's no money to collect, and debtor's prison isn't a thing anymore, so that's the end of it.


Lighting money that should've gone to your debtors on fire is a criminal offense though. He'd have been able to collect on her stimulus checks, as well as whatever other welfare she gets.



DumbDude42 said:


> like what? earlier in this thread it was mentioned that she is getting evicted from her home, so i assumed that she doesn't own anything of significant worth.


Her account can be garnished, etc. Government's problem.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't entertain the thought of fees being awarded too much. While I would love that particular bill to be shoved up Melinda's backside, it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## MelloYello (Mar 1, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> you'll be disappointed to find that most other countries also have systems in place that allow destitute poorfags to essentially go to court for free


Most potential candidates for frivolous lawsuits against Lolcow LLC are american idiots, though.
Melinda, for instance, has barely enough braincells to file this stuff in her own state. I don't see her successfully filing anything in a place she wouldn't be able to find on a map.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 1, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> like what? earlier in this thread it was mentioned that she is getting evicted from her home, so i assumed that she doesn't own anything of significant worth.


She got evicted, yes. She (by her own admition) does not have a house and lives in a hotel. Her only property seems to be a car or two.



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I pay hotel taxes, personal property tax on my vehicles and car insurance (a disguised form of tax).
> 
> I've been paying car insurance for 18 fucking years, never once been in a car accident.





TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I'm in the process of buying a house.


So, maybe Null could get a couple of grand if he got her cars.


hundredpercent said:


> Her account can be garnished, etc. Government's problem.


It's up to the winner to collect the reward.


hundredpercent said:


> Lighting money that should've gone to your debtors on fire is a criminal offense though.


That implies that she has money to burn when judgment is awarded. 


hundredpercent said:


> He'd have been able to collect on her stimulus checks,


Hard to get money from something the people did not receive.


hundredpercent said:


> as well as whatever other welfare she gets.


I doubt you can get any value of getting food stamps as payment.


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 1, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> "The Judge clearly doesn't buy my case. How should I convince him? Oh, I know! I'll accuse him of illegal discrimination. That'll work."


Chant it with me. Vex-at-ious! Li-tig-ant! Vex-at-ious! Li-tig-ant!
Come on judge, do it.


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She got evicted, yes. She (by her own admition) does not have a house and lives in a hotel. Her only property seems to be a car or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debt is collected by government in my country. It'd be possible to garnish whatever money she spends on hotels or otherwise gets into her account, above a ~$600/month min limit. Whatever other money she comes across, excess clothes, etc., would also be possible to seize.

It's also a criminal offense to live extravagantly with impending debts.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Mar 1, 2021)

She gets cash income from one (and possibly more) of her children receiving SSI because of disability.  She's admitted this, at the very least for the kid she claims has Tourette's (but he's getting better!) but probably is far more disabled than she admits.  That income is completely safe, no one can touch it absent a determination in court that she is an unfit mother and that payee status should be stripped from her and the kid get a court-appointed conservator or GAL.  That won't happen, sad to say.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 1, 2021)

hundredpercent said:


> Debt is collected by government in my country. It'd be possible to garnish whatever money she spends on hotels or otherwise gets into her account, above a ~$600/month min limit. Whatever other money she comes across, excess clothes, etc., would also be possible to seize.


What country do you live in? If that's not too much powerleveling, that is.


hundredpercent said:


> It's also a criminal offense to live extravagantly with impending debts.


I don't believe suing someone would count as a "impending debt", although, I'll admit, I don't actually know.


----------



## hundredpercent (Mar 1, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> What country do you live in? If that's not too much powerleveling, that is.
> 
> I don't believe suing someone would count as a "impending debt", although, I'll admit, I don't actually know.


Sweden. Debt collection is done by Kronofogden (Swedish Enforcement Authority). All countries have their issues, of course, but the unique situation with the courts and lawsuits everywhere really is a quintessentially American issue.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 1, 2021)

MelloYello said:


> Most potential candidates for frivolous lawsuits against Lolcow LLC are american idiots, though.
> Melinda, for instance, has barely enough braincells to file this stuff in her own state. I don't see her successfully filing anything in a place she wouldn't be able to find on a map.


thats a very good point actually
starting a lawsuit in a foreign country as a non resident is an extremely tedious and tiresome undertaking, and provisions that allow 'free' court access to poor people likely don't cover international litigation


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 1, 2021)

PomegranateKing said:


> Don't entertain the thought of fees being awarded too much. While I would love that particular bill to be shoved up Melinda's backside, it's unlikely to happen.


It wouldn't help much anyway to have a judgment against a worthless poverty bum like Melinda.  What would really burn her is an injunction barring her from further i.f.p. petitions and requiring her actually to pay the fee for her abuse.  Some state vexatious litigant statutes also require the vexatious litigant to put up a bond to cover the attorney fees in advance if the defendant wins, as well as barring them from pro se litigation and forcing them to use a lawyer.  This more or less shuts down impoverished screaming loonies who should be in a loony bin and not in court.  Federal court doesn't generally do this.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 2, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She got evicted, yes. She (by her own admition) does not have a house and lives in a hotel. Her only property seems to be a car or two.


I never said I lived in a hotel. I said I pay hotel taxes. When I've traveled over the years I've paid hotel taxes when I stay places. 




Useful_Mistake said:


> So, maybe Null could get a couple of grand if he got her cars.


My car is safe. That's what safe, so you best drop your hopes of seizing my car. Va law exempts $5,000 of personal property from judgment. And an additional $500/for each dependent. That's an additional $3,000 for me. 

My one car that I own is valued at $1,500. You can't touch it.



AnOminous said:


> It wouldn't help much anyway to have a judgment against Melinda


 
So I guess Moon has no one to blame but himself for his attorney fees. 

If he thought I had no case he would have just not responded to the lawsuit and let it run its course. 

If he was smart, and not a high school drop out dummy, he could have filed pro-se himself to overturn the Default and dismiss the case if he thought my suit was such gibberish. But he can barely read and write so obviously he had to hire someone with more education. He has no one to blame but himself for his educational deficiencies. 
Instead of running a junkie site he could have invested his time and energy into getting an education and learn how to file his own court documents


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never said I lived in a hotel. I said I pay hotel taxes. When I've traveled over the years I've paid hotel taxes when I stay places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of interest, if when this case fails. You going to sue him again?


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> If he was smart, and not a high school drop out dummy, he could have filed pro-se himself to overturn the Default and dismiss the case if he thought my suit was such gibberish. But he can barely read and write so obviously he had to hire someone with more education. He has no one to blame but himself for his educational deficiencies.
> Instead of running a junkie site he could have invested his time and energy into getting an education and learn how to file his own court documents


Yes, your success rate in filing pro se babble is so inspiring. How foolish for anyone to hire a lawyer to deal with legal matters.

You absolute idiot.


----------



## Hungerdunger (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never said I lived in a hotel. I said I pay hotel taxes. When I've traveled over the years I've paid hotel taxes when I stay places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filing his own court documents? Maybe watching you attempt this put him off. The ONLY advantage to pro se is cost saving. The disadvantage is a chronic lack of experience and knowledge in legal matters. 

The fact that legal representation is expensive is another debate. 

If you want a job done well, you hire someone who CAN do the job well. Pro se is not that. You, like many pro se folk, simply aren't good at doing the work of  a lawyer. Why would you be? Thiers is not a skill set you can reasonably achieve by your own efforts.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never said I lived in a hotel. I said I pay hotel taxes. When I've traveled over the years I've paid hotel taxes when I stay places.


The fact that you think that is a tax, is hilarious.
Then learn to word your words better, because that is indeed what you said. Not my problem that you can't express your thoughts properly.


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> My car is safe. That's what safe, so you best drop your hopes of seizing my car. Va law exempts $5,000 of personal property from judgment. And an additional $500/for each dependent. That's an additional $3,000 for me.
> 
> My one car that I own is valued at $1,500. You can't touch it.
> 
> ...


To anyone curious she copy pasted this from her thread.


Slimy Time said:


> Out of interest, if when this case fails. You going to sue him again?


Yes. She said she will:


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> If this case is dismissed I'll simply re-file and serve Moon in Florida.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 2, 2021)

Hungerdunger said:


> Filing his own court documents? Maybe watching you attempt this put him off. The ONLY advantage to pro se is cost saving. The disadvantage is a chronic lack of experience and knowledge in legal matters.
> 
> The fact that legal representation is expensive is another debate.
> 
> If you want a job done well, you hire someone who CAN do the job well. Pro se is not that. You, like many pro se folk, simply aren't good at doing the work of  a lawyer. Why would you be? Thiers is not a skill set you can reasonably achieve by your own efforts.


So I will concede with the idea that every tradesperson knows their craft best. A Carpenter knows how to build things from wood best. A mechanic will have more skills and knowledge about cars than those outside of his or her field. 

However, there are ways to obtain skills of a trade outside of obtaining certifications for some fields. Carpentry, automechanics, and legal representation fall into these categories. 

Legal skills can be acquired outside of obtaining as JD just as auto mechanics can be done well without ASEs. 

Certifications like "JD" and "ASE" are necessary for helping for assisting clients who do not have time to do their own work in certain areas of their life and also to ensure quality in society in the marketplace. 

I do not have a JD but I have skills to represent myself. What I lacked that I have gained over time is learning how to craft my arguments on paper. Expressing every little last detail in the exact right way is not that easy.



Hungerdunger said:


> The fact that legal representation is expensive is another debate.


So yes then, dare to dive there? 

Why should a person's rights be attached to whether or not they can buy those rights back through legal representation? 

Do people have rights only because they can afford to express them by hiring a lawyer?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> My one car that I own is valued at $1,500. You can't touch it.


That depends. I know a couple of guys.
...
...
...
In _Minecraft_, obviously...


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 2, 2021)

All this whining by Melinda that josh is dodging service. His lawyer is right fucking there. Just ask for service through counsel. Jesus fuck how dumb are you @TamarYaelBatYah ? And christ, after Nulls lawyer threatened to demand sanctions and the judge said he would take it under advisement you make a spurious recusal motion? You really are trying to find how much you can get away with.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Mar 2, 2021)

The dumbest woman, possibly ever.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 2, 2021)

Salade Nicoise said:


> The dumbest woman, possibly ever.


And she doesn't even have the benefit of being fuckable to make up for it.



A true tragedy.


----------



## talk talk talk (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I do not have a JD but I have skills to represent myself. What I lacked that I have gained over time is learning how to craft my arguments on paper. Expressing every little last detail in the exact right way is not that easy.


You don't know the difference between the Fourth Circuit and the Fourth District. Your citations are a disaster area and you haven't Shepardized any of them. You show no knowledge of either the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure or of the Local Rules. Your legal research is of the same quality as your motivated eisegesis of the Tanakh.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 2, 2021)

talk talk talk said:


> You don't know the difference between the Fourth Circuit and the Fourth District. Your citations are a disaster area and you haven't Shepardized any of them. You show no knowledge of either the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure or of the Local Rules. Your legal research is of the same quality as your motivated eisegesis of the Tanakh.


Also she's a stupid-face!


----------



## Hungerdunger (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> So yes then, dare to dive there?
> 
> Why should a person's rights be attached to whether or not they can buy those rights back through legal representation?
> 
> Do people have rights only because they can afford to express them by hiring a lawyer?


The world never was, currently is not, and never will be entirely fair. Yet you fundamentally have more rights as a poor American than many in the world EVER will though.

Even the right to pro se represent shames many a country. But when you live in such a country, one tends to forget those freedoms, because you're used to them.

And lets not forget, for perspective, because some people are new to your specific feud with the farms, that this all started because Null thought it might be worth it to inform you of the probably illegal actions of that idiot stalker, and you overreacted.

You'd have been better off ignoring the farms, and campaigning for fellow pro se folk, and access to justice in general, as well as your general religious evangelism.

You've spent a lot of time on this place, directly and in trying to master law to a useful degree. Everything you've learned about the nature of the farms could have been gleaned in a day, and your legal actions will, no doubt, fail again. You haven't learned enough about law to make it work. I don't think you ever will. It's not even a matter of intelligence, I don't actually think you lack that, per se. I just don't think you have the right mindset.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 2, 2021)

I made this a bit ago and have been saving til now.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 2, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I do not have a JD but I have skills to represent myself.


You should consider your results more carefully before you claim expertise.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 3, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> You should consider your results more carefully before you claim expertise.


Her skills include lying on her back, lying in her filings, and shitting out retard crotch goblins.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 3, 2021)

I predict Mel’s next attempt to catch Null will include a rocket sled, a tunnel painted on a wall and more frivolous filings.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never said I lived in a hotel. I said I pay hotel taxes. When I've traveled over the years I've paid hotel taxes when I stay places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Junkie site_. Lmaoooo I love this description 
We truly are the skid row of the interwebs.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 3, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> You should consider your results more carefully before you claim expertise.


I never claimed to be an expert. But for a pro-se litigant, I've done extremely well. There's dozens of skills I've already demonstrated getting this far in federal court. In Federal Court I'm like at a B+(89%)/A- (90%). You have to be at a 97% or better to get a judgment in your favor. 

In state court I have a 75% success rate.  Not bad for a pro-se litigant. 



Hungerdunger said:


> Yet you fundamentally have more rights as a poor American than many in the world EVER will though.


That's not actually true. Other countries gave women the right to vote before the USA (Russia for example). Other countries have had women Presidents, unlike the USA. Other countries have secured the rights to recreational marijuana use, ND and home birth at a federal level than the USA. Holland pays for nurses through health insurance for postpartum mothes. Other countries have also banned GMO food and have a higher average household income rate than the USA (for example, Saudi Arabia whose average household income rate is twice the USA). 

It's a myth that the USA grants more freedoms than anywhere else in the world. 






Hungerdunger said:


> And lets not forget, for perspective, because some people are new to your specific feud with the farms, that this all started because Null thought it might be worth it to inform you of the probably illegal actions of that idiot stalker, and you overreacted.


You're trying to invalidate and gaslight me. But you're also incorrect to say that that is why this all started.



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> ND


*NDs


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> mothes


*mothers



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> than the USA.


*while the USA has not


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> In Federal Court I'm like at a B+(89%)/A- (90%). You have to be at a 97% or better to get a judgment in your favor.


Needless to say that is not how it works. You need to be technically competent, _and have a valid case_... both.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 3, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah as a child did you repeatedly try to put metal objects in electrical outlets? What was the outcome after you did it?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> But for a pro-se litigant, I've done extremely well.


"This is Scott's eighth pro se case filed in this court within the last two years. All of them have been dismissed." - Judge Jones 2018
"This is not the plaintiff’s first suit against WCDSS. Most recently, in 2017, I dismissed the plaintiff’s action against WCDSS for failing to state a claim against it. " - Judge Jones 2020.

Also, you can watch Nick explain why your filings suck here:


----------



## Hungerdunger (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> That's not actually true. Other countries gave women the right to vote before the USA (Russia for example). Other countries have had women Presidents, unlike the USA. Other countries have secured the rights to recreational marijuana use, ND and home birth at a federal level than the USA. Holland pays for nurses through health insurance for postpartum mothes. Other countries have also banned GMO food and have a higher average household income rate than the USA (for example, Saudi Arabia whose average household income rate is twice the USA).
> 
> It's a myth that the USA grants more freedoms than anywhere else in the world.



The handful of points you make do not invalidate what I said. Russia is a poor example of rights, overall. And Saudi Arabia? Hardly a feminist utopia, and not big on religious freedoms. We can all cherry pick, but it doesn't change the tree.

And it IS a myth that the USA has more freedoms than anywhere else in the world, which is why I never claimed as much. Your world view seems limited. I wouldn't be surprised if, like many Americans, you've never even gone abroad.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hungerdunger said:


> The handful of points you make do not invalidate what I said. Russia is a poor example of rights, overall. And Saudi Arabia? Hardly a feminist utopia, and not big on religious freedoms. We can all cherry pick, but it doesn't change the tree.
> 
> And it IS a myth that the USA has more freedoms than anywhere else in the world, which is why I never claimed as much. Your world view seems limited. I wouldn't be surprised if, like many Americans, you've never even gone abroad.


If she has ever scuttled more than 100 miles from her shack I would be surprised.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. But for a pro-se litigant, I've done extremely well.


You are batting .000 in this case, but you keep stepping up to the plate and whiffing it again.

You are a stupid, vexatious, and unsuccessful litigant against Josh, and you have no standing at all to mock him for getting a lawyer to deal with your stupidity.

You are a laughingstock and a failure.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> "This is Scott's eighth pro se case filed in this court within the last two years. All of them have been dismissed." - Judge Jones 2018
> "This is not the plaintiff’s first suit against WCDSS. Most recently, in 2017, I dismissed the plaintiff’s action against WCDSS for failing to state a claim against it. " - Judge Jones 2020.
> 
> Also, you can watch Nick explain why your filings suck here:


Rekeita has been wrong about many things in his show. He does what many lawyers do: "color of law" -- because the common public isn't informed enough to catch their errors. I see through a lot of what he says. 

Rekeita's show has no inherent good value. It's just a way for him to garner narcissistic supply. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 3, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> You are batting .000 in this case, but you keep stepping up to the plate and whiffing it again.
> 
> You are a stupid, vexatious, and unsuccessful litigant against Josh, and you have no standing at all to mock him for getting a lawyer to deal with your stupidity.
> 
> You are a laughingstock and a failure.


You don't "bat" in a lawsuit, that's a moronic notion. 

Obviously if my prior 2 cases were dismissed "without prejudice" I got somewhere. 

I can completely mock Joshua Moon who is too illiterate to even file his own paperwork.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> You don't "bat" in a lawsuit, that's a moronic notion.
> 
> Obviously if my prior 2 cases were dismissed "without prejudice" I got somewhere.
> 
> I can completely mock Joshua Moon who is too illiterate to even file his own paperwork.


It’s a metaphor you stupid whole. Go you are so dumb. “I’ve done pretty good for myself” no you haven’t, you’ve failed at every step. You are a real life version of Willie Coyote. I look forward to your next mishap with the ACME catapult.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Rekeita has been wrong about many things in his show


Such as?



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I see through a lot of what he says.


So your lawsuit won't be dismissed for the reasons he gave?

Also imagine thinking you know law better than a lawyer when the judge pretty much confirms that you are a constant loser(weirdly, you didn't address that part)




TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Obviously if my prior 2 cases were dismissed "without prejudice" I got somewhere.


You still lost. Prejudice or no, losing on the same day you file your suit is bad, no matter how you spin it.




TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I can completely mock


Yes, that is indeed your 1st amendment right.


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Joshua Moon who is too illiterate to even file his own paperwork


Or he decided to hire a professional to do the work. Something even you said was a smart idea


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. But for a pro-se litigant, I've done extremely well. There's dozens of skills I've already demonstrated getting this far in federal court. In Federal Court I'm like at a B+(89%)/A- (90%). You have to be at a 97% or better to get a judgment in your favor.


if this is what you think is "doing extremely well" when literally everything you've filed of note has been put down like a girl born in China, I'd hate to see what you think _bad_ is.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Also imagine thinking you know law better than a lawyer when the judge pretty much confirms that you are a constant loser(weirdly, you didn't address that part)


Judges do the same thing to the common public: they proceed under "color of law". I've seen it multiple times in courtrooms because people are not informed of the law or their rights. 

Sometimes the judge innocently doesn't actually know the law, sometimes they are intentionally gaslighting people, and sometimes they are being downright malicious to someone. I've seen it all the time sitting in the back row. 

Three times I've had to bring the law to the judge's attention in my case. Each time the judge pulled out a book or looked up the code because they didn't know. True story. This is not to take a dig at Judges who innocently have overlooked case law or code. 

What is written on paper is the ideal. What actually happens in courtrooms is another matter.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Mar 3, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> if this is what you think is "doing extremely well" when literally everything you've filed of note has been put down like a girl born in China, I'd hate to see what you think _bad_ is.


Like I said, there's dozens of skills you have to know just to get this far! Shall I name them for you?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Like I said, there's dozens of skills you have to know just to get this far! Shall I name them for you?


lying on your back and mashing a typewriter with your fists aren't skills


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Like I said, there's dozens of skills you have to know just to get this far! Shall I name them for you?


Sure, name them.  And then I'll name all of them that apply to you.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> You don't "bat" in a lawsuit, that's a moronic notion.
> 
> Obviously if my prior 2 cases were dismissed "without prejudice" I got somewhere.
> 
> I can completely mock Joshua Moon who is too illiterate to even file his own paperwork.


Others have pointed out your utter stupidity in failing to grasp a simple figure of speech, so I'll stick with this: When every single thing you file in a lawsuit fails, it's time to consider you're making a mistake. But far be it from you to learn from experience.

Dismissal without prejudice just means they didn't bother to enjoin you from trying again. It doesn't mean you're making any headway at all. And what will be your excuse when your suit is dismissed with prejudice? Some "color of law" bullshit again?

Mock whoever you like, but it works better when you're actually winning.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 3, 2021)

Somebody put the threadshitting monster back in its containment.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 3, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Judges do the same thing to the common public: they proceed under "color of law".


Why do you assume maliciousness in all things?


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I've seen it multiple times in courtrooms because people are not informed of the law or their rights.


That's why you hire a lawyer, who informs you of your rights and possible actions you can take.


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> , sometimes they are intentionally gaslighting people, and sometimes they are being downright malicious to someone. I've seen it all the time sitting in the back row.


While, yes, maliciousness does happen, but we've seen your definition of "gasslighting". Knowing that, I assume the judge was just speaking facts



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Sometimes the judge innocently doesn't actually know the law. Three times I've had to bring the law to the judge's attention in my case. Each time the judge pulled out a book or looked up the code because they didn't know. True story. This is not to take a dig at Judges who innocently have overlooked case law or code.


Well, yes, a judge doesn't remember all law that exists. Unlike lawyers who focus on a certain field, judges make decisions on all topics. That's why both parties show relavant law in the documents. Naturally, the judge will double check all that.


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> What is written on paper is the ideal. What actually happens in courtrooms is another matter.


If a judge fails to uphold law, appeal. If you lost the appeal, you might start to realise that perhaps your work is simply bad. Not saying you can't get to the SCOTUS, or state supreme court, but the numbers aren't in your favor.


----------



## talk talk talk (Mar 4, 2021)

Smelly: "I know law real good"
Also Smelly: Keeps calling the Fourth Circuit the Fourth District.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2021)

Hungerdunger said:


> And it IS a myth that the USA has more freedoms than anywhere else in the world, which is why I never claimed as much. Your world view seems limited. I wouldn't be surprised if, like many Americans, you've never even gone abroad.


It depends on which specific rights you mean.  Frankly, for the rights I care most about, we really are the best in the world, specifically the rights protected under the First and Second Amendments.  There are countries where access specifically to guns is easier, but in many of these cases it's because they're shitholes with nonfunctioning governments so there just isn't anyone to stop you.

I'd rate us fairly poorly on economic disparities but the fix would involve some sacrifice in economic liberties specifically.  I can certainly think of some policies in other countries I'd adopt here, but I can't think of a single country where I'd swap the entirety of their liberties for the entirety of ours.

Ironically, we are actually not the best on specifically freedom of the press, but to be honest I couldn't give a fuck less about the press at this point.  I care about my own personal freedom of speech and that's in pretty good shape.



MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Also she's a stupid-face!


She is fat and her kids are ugly retards with head lice.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Mar 5, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Like I said, there's dozens of skills you have to know just to get this far! Shall I name them for you?


Girl no one's gonna give you ass pats for utilising a bunch of 'skills' that only result in failure. Get a job.


----------



## Mal0 (Mar 6, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Do people have rights only because they can afford to express them by hiring a lawyer?


Yes.

/thread


----------



## Cynically Insane (Mar 7, 2021)

Fucking batshit whore is shitting up this thread now too.  I've said it before and I'll say it again: This bitch needs to be contained.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 7, 2021)

New docs here (at the end of the post).

Tldr: Mr. Hardin filed an Opposition to the Motion to Recuse.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 8, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New docs here (at the end of the post).
> 
> Tldr: Mr. Hardin filed an Opposition to the Motion to Recuse.


Interesting that Null would even bother to oppose the motion, as it's a hundred percent guaranteed to be denied whether or not he opposed it.

I can only assume he sees it as another opportunity to remind the court that she's a vexatious litigant and needs to be sanctioned, and therefore a justifiable use of his money.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 8, 2021)

So I’m expecting the case to be thrown out this week because of Mel’s bullshit motion.


----------



## Sacrarium Spiritus lumine (Mar 8, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> So I’m expecting the case to be thrown out this week because of Mel’s bullshit motion.


I really hope so, for the entertainment sake, this will make an excellent  Trilogy for the Scott vs  Moon saga.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 8, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Interesting that Null would even bother to oppose the motion, as it's a hundred percent guaranteed to be denied whether or not he opposed it.
> 
> I can only assume he sees it as another opportunity to remind the court that she's a vexatious litigant and needs to be sanctioned, and therefore a justifiable use of his money.


She's really going out of her way to make sure the judge knows she is a vexatious, retarded lunatic who is wasting everyone's time, including the court's.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> She's really going out of her way to make sure the judge knows she is a vexatious, retarded lunatic who is wasting everyone's time, including the court's.


I was hoping before the end of the suit she’d make an accusation that the judge was a member of the farms.


----------



## ogmudbone (Mar 9, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. But for a pro-se litigant, I've done extremely well. There's dozens of skills I've already demonstrated getting this far in federal court. In Federal Court I'm like at a B+(89%)/A- (90%). You have to be at a 97% or better to get a judgment in your favor.
> 
> In state court I have a 75% success rate.  Not bad for a pro-se litigant.
> 
> ...


Hello, and greetings.

I see you listed a bunch of skills, or at least alluded to them. Have you learned the skill of just calling it a day and moving on with your life?


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Mar 9, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Interesting that Null would even bother to oppose the motion, as it's a hundred percent guaranteed to be denied whether or not he opposed it.
> 
> I can only assume he sees it as another opportunity to remind the court that she's a vexatious litigant and needs to be sanctioned, and therefore a justifiable use of his money.



She won't be able to resist filing another unhinged reply as a result of this motion, further demonstrating that she needs to be banned from filing further IFP actions.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 9, 2021)

ogmudbone said:


> I see you listed a bunch of skills, or at least alluded to them. Have you learned the skill of just calling it a day and moving on with your life?


So long as we're on the subject, have you considered just not being a completely insane cunt?


----------



## ogmudbone (Mar 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> So long as we're on the subject, have you considered just not being a completely insane cunt?



Jesus fuck man. You went straight for the head.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Mar 11, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Interesting that Null would even bother to oppose the motion, as it's a hundred percent guaranteed to be denied whether or not he opposed it.
> 
> I can only assume he sees it as another opportunity to remind the court that she's a vexatious litigant and needs to be sanctioned, and therefore a justifiable use of his money.


_"I lu' you, Judge!  Judge, I would never ask you to recu'e yoursel'.  Cuz I ju' lu' you so much! "_


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Mar 11, 2021)

the fat and the furious


----------



## The Wokest (Mar 13, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Shall I name them for you?


It's been 10 days... Can you please come back and list those skills? I was patiently waiting for it... Waiting for the queen to SLAY!


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 13, 2021)

ogmudbone said:


> Jesus fuck man. You went straight for the head.


I was a little quick on the trigger there really.  I could have slightly less of a dick.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 14, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I could have slightly less of a dick.


 don't do it, man, the rat king already has enough company!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 14, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> don't do it, man, the rat king already has enough company!


He'd be in good company though. I know alot of you guys are trannies


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 14, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I was a little quick on the trigger there really.  I could have slightly less of a dick.


But your charm is having less of a dick.  Having a little less would just make you normal.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Mar 14, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> But your charm is having less of a dick.  Having a little less would just make you normal.


Let him chop it off if he wants to, we are supposed to accept castrations as just a little cosmetic surgery to be who we authentically are


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Mar 15, 2021)

NEW DOCS HERE! Mel replied to Hardin's reply.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 30, 2021)

The last known filing was in March.
Why hasn't a judgement been made or the case been dismissed?
Isn't there a time limit?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Why hasn't a judgement been made


Because the judge probably has more important cases to work on.


5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Isn't there a time limit?


I don't believe so. While certainly not the norm, cases have gone unfinished up to 30 years.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Because the judge probably has more important cases to work on.
> 
> I don't believe so. While certainly not the norm, cases have gone unfinished up to 30 years.


It's usually around now that @AnOminous pops up with quotes from Bleak House about Jarndyce and Jarndyce.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> The last known filing was in March.
> Why hasn't a judgement been made or the case been dismissed?
> Isn't there a time limit?


Federal judges operate on their own time and there is damn near nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Null (Aug 30, 2021)

Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.



5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> The last known filing was in March.
> Why hasn't a judgement been made or the case been dismissed?
> Isn't there a time limit?





AnOminous said:


> Federal judges operate on their own time and there is damn near nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## fnaarf (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations! 

@TamarYaelBatYah sucks to suck!


----------



## Schmeated Ted (Aug 30, 2021)

Eyyy, that's one down, how long till Greer gets that prejudicial dismissal now.


----------



## Haint (Aug 30, 2021)

The definition of insanity


----------



## DarkAlien (Aug 30, 2021)

This pleases me.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


LOL what a dumb bitch. Her and Ralph are magnets for courtroom Ls.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Good thing sending in the Gunt to sniff for money, it's like truffles with him. 

It's amazing seeing how much money pissing away there is for a site that's all about farming the laughter kumquats


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Praise yahoowa


----------



## Harvey Danger (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.



Mazel tov!


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 30, 2021)

> Particularly in light of the plaintiff's repetitive, meritless filings on this subject


Lol, the legal system is sick of her shit.


----------



## Goon (Aug 30, 2021)

Until the next bullshit lolsuit  Congratulations Null


----------



## Sanshain (Aug 30, 2021)

Lose some weight, cow.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


My nigga James P Jones coming in clutch.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


This is the essence of ambivalent feelings... On one side I don't want you to have to deal with this mess any more than you did. On the other I would love to see it happening.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495383View attachment 2495382View attachment 2495381


The score:
Moon - 6
Scott - 0


----------



## NigKid (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


as we like to say HAHA


----------



## Distant Ranger (Aug 30, 2021)

And so the cycle continues


----------



## Fuscateob (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Based and jannypilled


----------



## Not Really Here (Aug 30, 2021)

The Freemas.....innocent webzone admin wins again.
Fucking tigerblood.


----------



## Wodanaz (Aug 30, 2021)

It's nice that you could get some positive news before your vacation. Have a nice trip mister kiwifarms


----------



## neverendingmidi (Aug 30, 2021)

What's the average time between getting dismissed and filing a new one?


----------



## Cilleystring (Aug 30, 2021)

Hahaha @TamarYaelBatYah you have a worse legal record than Russell Greer. Jesus fucking christ that's gotta be embarrassing


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Aug 30, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah oof YAHUWAH not sending his best


----------



## Kendrick (Aug 30, 2021)

neverendingmidi said:


> What's the average time between getting dismissed and filing a new one?


You're assuming there isn't already another one in any district that was improperly served.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 30, 2021)

I wonder if she will appeal?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

neverendingmidi said:


> What's the average time between getting dismissed and filing a new one?


Here at the bottom of the page you can find the whole history of our Mel and her crusade against us.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 30, 2021)

Praise Yahoowa!


----------



## Spergichu (Aug 30, 2021)

I've had worse excuses to drink.


----------



## Anstiv (Aug 30, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah I thought real Jews won their lawsuits? Oh right, you're an imposter!

Congrats Null, have fun on your vacation. Sounds like the perfect event to leave on, dunking on a retarded lady in court.

"repetitive meritless filings" is a real kicker. Probably the nicest way to describe Melinda's crazy inane bullshit.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 30, 2021)

Get taffy tits tammy in here with her 30 Jewish bastard children and ask her was marshal worth it?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh boy, the judge said another ruling is coming on this matter unrelated to the motion to dismiss. I cannot wait.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Aug 30, 2021)

Dogechu_Prime said:


> It's amazing seeing how much money pissing away there is for a site that's all about farming the laughter kumquats


I do not believe she has actually spent a penny of her own money on any of the lolsuits she has served against Null.


----------



## Canoodler (Aug 30, 2021)

I guess it's time to change the description in her thread title from filed '5 lawsuits and lost 5 lawsuits' to 'filed 6 lawsuits and lost 6 lawsuits'. ​


----------



## Schmeated Ted (Aug 30, 2021)

If we're lucky she'll get labeled vexatious and be fucked trying to do any more.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Aug 30, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Oh boy, the judge said another ruling is coming on this matter unrelated to the motion to dismiss. I cannot wait.


Will it be vexatious litigant musings or will it be pay nulls atty???? Can't wait!

eta: IANAL, but on second thought I don't think it would be pay the atty. I think Nulls atty would have to file another action?


----------



## Dick Pooman (Aug 30, 2021)

Our Nigga


----------



## Sinpie (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Congratulations on upholding that undefeated streak in court. They never learn, do they?


----------



## Resident Evil (Aug 30, 2021)

She is 6 for 6? Shiiiit, talk about shooting yourself in the foot with a fully loaded revolver.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Congrats. So when is lawsuit number 7 coming? 2022?


----------



## Resident Evil (Aug 30, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Congrats. So when is lawsuit number 7 coming? 2022?


God I hope so.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh my god, who could ever have seen this coming


----------



## lolwatagain (Aug 30, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Oh boy, the judge said another ruling is coming on this matter unrelated to the motion to dismiss. I cannot wait.


Sorry, but this is it. The separate judgment is just the attached Judgment form.  It would be nice if she received sanctions, but it was extremely unlikely that she would be labeled vexatious or barred from filing IFP.  You need to file a lot of shitty lawsuits for the court to issue those.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


C R U S H E D

*SO* satisfying to see!


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 30, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> God I hope so.


I know it's with prejudice and all that, but when has that ever deterred her? Are we what, 5 years? 6 years of her try again and again? Someone that determined is going to try dumb shit.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 30, 2021)

dismissed with prejudice means the court will not accept any more suits from her in this matter?


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 30, 2021)

You think she’d be embarrassed at this point but, you know, batshit crazy and all that.

It just takes one loss to make you a loser, so what does six make you?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

I allowed myself to prepare a celebratory fan art:


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 30, 2021)

Get fucked mountain Jew.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Aug 30, 2021)

Impoverished jewlarpers eternally dismissed.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 30, 2021)

Prejudice? So it's anti-semitic then. Oy vey we Jews can't even get ahead in the legal system anymore!


----------



## waffle (Aug 30, 2021)

Null, you gonna go on Nick's show to talk about the Mountain Jews now that its over? You and Rackets have good chemistry and those are some of my favorite shows. 

Congrats on the victory.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Aug 30, 2021)

Well you know what they say, 7th time's the charm.


----------



## John Furrman (Aug 30, 2021)

Welp, inbound Yahuewah curse that will make null sick for a week again just in time for his vacation


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Aug 30, 2021)

I think we could do with some music to celebrate.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

Looney Troons said:


> Get fucked mountain Jew.


That's one of few things she actually enjoys...


----------



## RollingRock (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LUNEKO (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


God i hope the dumb cunt does, just for the fucking shitshow its gonna be


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 30, 2021)

See you in court, space cowboy


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Aug 30, 2021)

V IS FOR VICTORY
BUY WAR SILVER TODAY


----------



## Captain Manning (Aug 30, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> dismissed with prejudice means the court will not accept any more suits from her in this matter?


Yes.

I fully expect her to chimp out and _try _suing the _court _for _not _allowing her to sue Null. That will be the extra fun bonus stage.


----------



## kadoink (Aug 30, 2021)

Null 6,  Mountain Jews:0

Shalom.


----------



## Dr. Puncherillo (Aug 30, 2021)

How long until we get the next season of Yahooowa warriors?


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Aug 30, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

I hope she's not surprised considering the absolute idiocy on display.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Aug 30, 2021)

I’ve been waiting for this. How long until she reappears on her thread to claim that this is actually a victory and she’ll definitely win when she corrects a typo.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Aug 30, 2021)

Victory is sweet.
You don't have to be a loser, Melinda. You can bow out gracefully, have a little cry, smile a bit at the realization that you kind of enjoyed sparring on KF. Enjoy your chillren. Be well. Be happy. Move on.
 Or in the words of one of my favorite songwriters. 

"Blow up your TV, throw away your paper
Go to the country, build you a home
Plant a little garden, eat a lot of peaches
Try an find Jesus on your own"


----------



## FujiWuji (Aug 30, 2021)

Christ is king.


----------



## fnaarf (Aug 30, 2021)

Reminder:


TamarYaelBatYah said:


> YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON
> YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE DUMB JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE THE DUMBEST LITIGANT EVER JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE A FAILURE JOSHUA MOON





TamarYaelBatYah said:


> YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON





TamarYaelBatYah said:


> You lost Joshua Moon
> 
> Whine all you want! Judgment has been ordered!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beavis (Aug 30, 2021)

Hope Nicky Rackets can get Melinda on his show again to talk about the dismissal.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

I fucking told that bitch she needs to read Russo v White (and that it will kill her case), but no she's so much smarter. Guess the judge agrees with me on this one.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 30, 2021)

That bitch needs to get a life.


----------



## Toasty (Aug 30, 2021)

If I had time and gave enough of a shit I'd quote all those times she triumphantly announced that Josh had a default hanging over his head. 
My only sadness here is that she didn't get hit with  the  costs this time. Keep it  up ya fucking gash.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Toasty said:


> If I had time and gave enough of a shit I'd quote all those times she triumphantly announced that Josh had a default hanging over his head.


Take heart, other users already posted that


----------



## Captain Manning (Aug 30, 2021)

GrinningCat said:


> I hope she's not surprised considering the absolute idiocy on display.


Oh, she is.

There's roughly two types of nuisance suits: There's the ones were people do them to just to fuck with people, and internally KNOW they're doing it just to fuck with people (i.e. SLAPP suits). And then there's the ones by the "true believers." You know... the genuinely insane people. Her shit is part of the later group. She's absolutely batshit insane. She convinced herself a long time ago that she's right.


----------



## Hal (Aug 30, 2021)

So now josh can  finally talk about them on stream again?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 30, 2021)

yahoowa sucks my sweaty chocolate balls


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

Toasty said:


> My only sadness here is that she didn't get hit with the costs this time.


What saddens me the most is that Melinda isn't here with us today.


----------



## Ed Special (Aug 30, 2021)

This bitch's constant schizoid lolsuits really got me thinking Hadrian did nothing wrong.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Aug 30, 2021)

The humble silver merchant wins again. *clink*


----------



## Beavis (Aug 30, 2021)

Hal said:


> So now josh can  finally talk about them on stream again?


Him and Melinda on Racket's stream would be fun.


----------



## Morethanabitfoolish (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> View attachment 2495755
> 
> I fucking told that bitch she needs to read Russo v White (and that it will kill her case), but no she's so much smarter. Guess the judge agrees with me on this one.


She'll be claiming you're the judge at this rate. Unless she's already decided someone else must be the judge.
Hopefully this is a good sign for the rest of Null's year. It'd be nice for him to have more of this shit dismissed and dismissed hard.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Aug 30, 2021)

Dear Leader pauses his break from the internet to dunk on Melinda Scott, as is tradition.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm sorry, I'm feeling very artistic autistic today...


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Morethanabitfoolish said:


> She'll be claiming you're the judge at this rate.


She claimed I was Null's lawyer, Mr. Hardin. Then she claimed that both Null and Mr. Hardin didn't actually exist. Fun times.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She claimed I was Null's lawyer, Mr. Hardin. Then she claimed that both Null and Mr. Hardin didn't actually exist. Fun times.


Maybe they don't. Maybe none of us exist.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Aug 30, 2021)

You know you're a bad litigant when your previous losses are being cited as precedent against you in your most recent loss.


----------



## Morethanabitfoolish (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She claimed I was Null's lawyer, Mr. Hardin. Then she claimed that both Null and Mr. Hardin didn't actually exist. Fun times.


I wonder what it's like being a human who would fail the Turing test.

In all fairness an existential crisis might be the best coping mechanism she has left. Denying the entire site exists at this point might actually be a healthy step forwards for her and well within her ability to delude herself.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 30, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> The Freemas.....innocent webzone admin wins again.
> Fucking tigerblood.


Now, now, sir, less about the 



Spoiler



Craft and our brother Masons


.

Very good.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 30, 2021)

Imagine getting so ass-mad at a bunch of autists laughing at you that you keep Streisand Effect-ing your thread and cause even more autists to laugh at you.

I'm hoping that she gets branded as a vexatious litigant in all parts of the country so that more judges can laugh her out of their courtrooms and Null can catch a break.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

North America said:


> I'm hoping that she gets branded as a vexatious litigant in all parts of the country so that more judges can laugh her out of their courtrooms and Null can catch a break.


I think Pam stopped suing after the court told her there are going to be sanctions if she tries again. So there is a small chance she'll simply stop or just resort to threatening a lawsuit without actually filing one.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Reminder of how hopeful Melinda was (back in June) that this lawsuit will succeed:


Link

Edit: Null already added this case to the list of cases that failed against this site:


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Aug 30, 2021)

You would think that after the third lawsuit she would learn her lesson, guess not.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 30, 2021)

How much did the new failed lolsuit cost Scott since the judge did not "wake up"?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> How much did the new failed lolsuit cost Scott since the judge did not "wake up"?


Close to nothing as far as I can tell. The judge neither sanctioned her, nor made her pay Null's fees


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Close to nothing as far as I can tell. The judge neither sanctioned her, nor made her pay Null's fees


Very unfortunate. She'll never stop this way.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 30, 2021)

Obligatory


----------



## FlappyBat (Aug 30, 2021)

The Mountain Jews will raise again!


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Aug 30, 2021)

I came into this thread all excited that we'd see the (((lady)))* herself posting cope or even seethe. My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## Zookerton (Aug 30, 2021)

I wonder how many times she'll have to fail before she finally gives up.


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 30, 2021)

North America said:


> Imagine getting so ass-mad at a bunch of autists laughing at you that you keep Streisand Effect-ing your thread and cause even more autists to laugh at you.
> 
> I'm hoping that she gets branded as a vexatious litigant in all parts of the country so that more judges can laugh her out of their courtrooms and Null can catch a break.


What's especially funny to me is this all started b/c the forum tried to warn her that her stalker was probably breaking his restraining order, only for her to be too stupid to understand that, and instead declare a holy war of lawsuits against Null for talking about her at all. 
All of this because a liquored up hillbilly with a massive case of unwarranted self importance had poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Furry killer (Aug 30, 2021)

What? It isn't illegal to make someone feel anger and rage? That is a complete surprise to me, and to Melinda too ofc.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 30, 2021)

Morethanabitfoolish said:


> I wonder what it's like being a human who would fail the Turing test.
> 
> In all fairness an existential crisis might be the best coping mechanism she has left. Denying the entire site exists at this point might actually be a healthy step forwards for her and well within her ability to delude herself.


I'm gonna go with she doubles down on the crazy yet again. I mean the Supreme Court clearly cant reject her every time!


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> What's especially funny to me is this all started b/c the forum tried to warn her that her stalker was probably breaking his restraining order, only for her to be too stupid to understand that, and instead declare a holy war of lawsuits against Null for talking about her at all.


Anyone curious for more info about this, see this post by Null


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Anyone curious for more info about this, see this post by Null


I gotta say Null's responses to bullshit legal emails has improved a lot since back then, but hot damn that was funny.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Reminder of how hopeful Melinda was (back in June) that this lawsuit will succeed:
> View attachment 2495945
> Link


She became more realistic about it later...

link


----------



## Fareal (Aug 30, 2021)

Bye Melicia


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 30, 2021)

Roh oh Smelly, what now?


----------



## Rangoon (Aug 30, 2021)

A round of applause for Based God Null himself, proving again why Melinda's delusional ass should remain in the stone age.

Seriously, when the fuck will a judge finally ban her from filing lawsuits? There has to be a limit before she is forced to stop.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 30, 2021)

btw, Null updated the "Removing content" section


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 30, 2021)

Rangoon said:


> There has to be a limit before she is forced to stop.


There is. Mel has yet to piss off the court *that* badly.


----------



## Dogechu_Prime (Aug 30, 2021)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> I do not believe she has actually spent a penny of her own money on any of the lolsuits she has served against Null.


Typical Jewtics spending others money


----------



## Toasty (Aug 30, 2021)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz sends his regards and all. I'm sure he'll reveal whatever sock he's using lately to gloat. He sucks ass  at staying incognito.


----------



## jorgoth (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


How much have you had to pay out in attorney's fees re: this bitch, roughly?


----------



## Batshit (Aug 30, 2021)

And we all lived happily ever after!


----------



## Null (Aug 30, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> How much have you had to pay out in attorney's fees re: this bitch, roughly?


Less than you'd expect. I think my lawyer finds this situation very disgusting and chooses not to bill as much as he could for personal reasons. I could be wrong. That's just the impression that I get.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Aug 30, 2021)

Get rekt'd scrub


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


With prejudice yet!  Bitch will be declared a vexatious litagent in no time if she keeps hoping YA HOO AH will side with her and harden the heart of the judges against the evil pedophile incel Joshua Connor Moon.  
Fucking gold. 

 Now the judge on the Russell Greer case needs to nut the fuck up and issue the same smackdown to our Magical Star Buddy and give Russ all the trauma lumps he deserves.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> Less than you'd expect. I think my lawyer finds this situation very disgusting and chooses not to bill as much as he could for personal reasons. I could be wrong. That's just the impression that I get.


I hope Nick will have you on to make fun of her soon.


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 30, 2021)

The harvest is bountiful for the pepper farmer.


----------



## Chicken Neck Nelly (Aug 30, 2021)

Toasty said:


> Rafal Gan Ganowicz sends his regards and all. I'm sure he'll reveal whatever sock he's using lately to gloat. He sucks ass  at staying incognito.


Sometimes, just for a minute, I miss that stinky French fag


----------



## damian (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 30, 2021)

damian said:


> View attachment 2496444


This is her twitter::


			https://twitter.com/melindalscott1
		

So it seems to be some Liquid Mel.


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> Less than you'd expect. I think my lawyer finds this situation very disgusting and chooses not to bill as much as he could for personal reasons. I could be wrong. That's just the impression that I get.


Hell yeah man, grab your wins where you can, especially against obvious nutjobs who somehow haven't been declared vexatious litigants like the mountain Jew here.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 30, 2021)

Best news all day lol

It's great watching retards try and do adult things, hopefully the judge labels her a vexatious litigant just to put that perfect cherry on top.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Aug 30, 2021)

Lol dumb bitch. Can't wait to see how she rationalizes this one. Clearly the judge has an account on the farms. What other possible explanation for her related failures could there be?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 30, 2021)

Giving out frivolous lawsuits like this is the equivalent to throwing away free money on programs for poor people thinking that the problem will go away.

It doesn’t.


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 30, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> What's especially funny to me is this all started b/c the forum tried to warn her that her stalker was probably breaking his restraining order, only for her to be too stupid to understand that, and instead declare a holy war of lawsuits against Null for talking about her at all.


No good deed goes unpunished.

Maybe the courts have some sort of loyalty card deal? Collect 10 stamps and receive a free cookie and vexatious litigant meal combo?


----------



## Not Really Here (Aug 30, 2021)

Null said:


> Less than you'd expect. I think my lawyer finds this situation very disgusting and chooses not to bill as much as he could for personal reasons. I could be wrong. That's just the impression that I get.


Look at this nigger, given the perfect excuse to lay down a 'poor me' line that nobody could challenge, Jersh makes with the truth and says 'not that bad'.
Time to tip that fake computer monies that he likes so much.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/supporting-the-forum.27022/  *

*This grifting post isn't endorsed by the management, and is in fact considered "cringe", but the poster is drunk posting and doesn't care.


----------



## Hambubger (Aug 30, 2021)

damian said:


> View attachment 2496444


Will she try again maybe this time luck 7 will be it


----------



## SloberrinJ (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Random Internet Person (Aug 30, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> The score:
> Moon - 6
> Scott - 0


Soon, Null will amass a streak that’ll put The Streak of The Undertaker to shame.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 30, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Good luck with that since he posts that address on his website and even acknowledged seeing the lawsuit on here.
> 
> All of which I have video recording and screenshots of
> 
> ...






Lmao sucks to be her. Flops gonna flop. How much money did she lose from pursuing this shit anyway? She is such an idiot. 

So surely there's a way for them to like...bar her from suing again? Like is it entirely possible to Jack Thompson her?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Aug 30, 2021)

Laws are dumb


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 30, 2021)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> Lol dumb bitch. Can't wait to see how she rationalizes this one. Clearly the judge has an account on the farms. What other possible explanation for her related failures could there be?


I do not!


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> There is. Mel has yet to piss off the court *that* badly.


Welcome to a world of retardation where the court system exists to fund lawyers and not much else.  This cunt can. . .actually probably not really do this for very long because she makes it look so bad they will eventually sanction her.  But less obviously sanctionably frivolous litigants get away with it for a longer time.  This whore will be taking food out of her children's mouths if she doesn't knock off this bullshit.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This whore will be taking food out of her children's mouths if she doesn't knock off this bullshit.


Unfortunately, I think the only people who will be outraged by this fact are Kiwis.


----------



## applebob (Aug 30, 2021)

As my first ever post on this farm I will say this: I can at least admire the tenaciousness of her retardation.


----------



## Trig.Point (Aug 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Welcome to a world of retardation where the court system exists to fund lawyers and not much else.  This cunt can. . .actually probably not really do this for very long because she makes it look so bad they will eventually sanction her.  But less obviously sanctionably frivolous litigants get away with it for a longer time.  This whore will be taking food out of her children's mouths if she doesn't knock off this bullshit.


Is it possible, that a postive result of this lawsuit will be that Null starts to get a reputation for aggressively defending the site against threats of legal action?


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 30, 2021)

Bismillah fellow kiwis! Another victory, infidels BTFO.



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Federal judges operate on their own time and there is damn near nothing that can be done about it.


Old boy's also a FISA court judge I guess?

Inshallah, this is the only time the KiwiFarms LLC comes before him.


----------



## King Bradley (Aug 30, 2021)

The real winners are the lawyers that keep accepting her payments. She's had to waste 10s of thousands of dollars by now.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Unfortunately, I think the only people who will be outraged by this fact are Kiwis.


It isn't outrage, it's just what they do.  Eventually.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 30, 2021)

He can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 30, 2021)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> You're still a Defendant in the case, you haven't been dismissed. And if Joshua Moon doesn't answer my pleading for production of documents etc he will be in contempt of court.
> 
> So go fuck YOURSELF!


Hey @TamarYaelBatYah this quote has aged like fine milk. 

I'm no longer a defendant, I have been dismissed, and Joshua Moon didn't need to answer your pleading for production of documents and wasn't in contempt of court.

so go fuck YOURSELF. Then commit suicide.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Aug 30, 2021)

Ouroboras said:


> The real winners are the lawyers that keep accepting her payments. She's had to waste 10s of thousands of dollars by now.


Retard


----------



## Jazz never died! (Aug 30, 2021)

They will keep sueing you until they die.


----------



## Leaf Wage Slave (Aug 30, 2021)

Ouroboras said:


> The real winners are the lawyers that keep accepting her payments. She's had to waste 10s of thousands of dollars by now.


Honestly, I’ve never seen a Jew that’s this bad with money, and that’s including Paul Heyman.  Guess there has to be an exception to every stereotype...


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 30, 2021)

@Null

LET'S GO GET A PIZZA JOSHUA MOON
EXTRA LARGE WITH ALL THE MEAT (EXCEPT GROUND BEEF BECAUSE THAT'S GROSS) AND A POUND OF BACON JOSHUA MOON
LET'S EAT UNTIL WE PUKE JOSHUA MOON
AND THEN GET A FUCKTON OF ICE CREAM JOSHUA MOON
AND THEN EAT IT UNTIL WE PUKE AGAIN JOSHUA MOON


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 30, 2021)

Leaf Wage Slave said:


> Honestly, I’ve never seen a Jew that’s this bad with money, and that’s including Paul Heyman.  Guess there has to be an exception to every stereotype...


Paul Heyman still managed to make something good. Melinda Scott is just trash.


----------



## Jannetje Schaft (Aug 30, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Paul Heyman still managed to make something good. Melinda Scott is just trash.


Also, Heyman is an IRL actual jew.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t want to be Melindas kids tonight… 

because that would make me disabled and Melinda would be my mother


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 31, 2021)

Ouroboras said:


> The real winners are the lawyers that keep accepting her payments. She's had to waste 10s of thousands of dollars by now.


She files on her own, so no lawyers, and always applies for pauper status or whatever, so her filing fees are always waved. It's tax dollars paying for her side of it.


----------



## MySonDavid (Aug 31, 2021)

What a retarded wannabe kike.


----------



## Weapon of Durgasoft (Aug 31, 2021)

Ouroboras said:


> The real winners are the lawyers that keep accepting her payments. She's had to waste 10s of thousands of dollars by now.


Why are you autistically disagreeing with everyone? The first page of the fucking dismissal even says she's a pro se litigant who files in forma pauperis.


----------



## STN (Aug 31, 2021)

is anyone surprised?


----------



## Strelok (Aug 31, 2021)

Weapon of Durgasoft said:


> Why are you autistically disagreeing with everyone? The first page of the fucking dismissal even says she's a pro se litigant who files in forma pauperis.



Hoes mad.


----------



## JJLiautaud (Aug 31, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Everything is coming up Moon it seems


----------



## Bloitzhole (Aug 31, 2021)

A month or so ago, Melinda goes dark on the farms. Today she gets the judgement she fucking deserves. May we never hear from her again. Let her cope, seethe and dilate in abject silence, rejected by all but the half dozen mutts she's spawned and those who would shower her in the ridicule she deserves.



TamarYaelBatYah said:


> YOU LOST JOSHUA MOON
> YOU FAILED JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE DUMB JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE THE DUMBEST LITIGANT EVER JOSHUA MOON
> YOU'RE A FAILURE JOSHUA MOON











your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Clint Torez (Aug 31, 2021)

Kiwifarms is the Afghanistan of the internet, shrugs off lawsuits and twitter crusades' like nothing.


----------



## FaggotWhoLikesDarkSouls (Aug 31, 2021)

Fuck you null, you slawnderous bitch. I’ll fight you, come at me, I’m from the streets of San Francisco, I beat my ex wife, and I have the power of anime and yahoowa on my side.


----------



## Thornforg (Aug 31, 2021)

THE CANINE BARES HIS FANGS.


----------



## frari (Aug 31, 2021)

Can you apply to have her made a vexatious litigant now?  Or is that only something the judge can do?


----------



## Glowie (Aug 31, 2021)

Another failed suit, these are piling up nicely


----------



## cjöcker (Aug 31, 2021)

oy vey!


----------



## raticate (Aug 31, 2021)

i want to see ethan ralph as a debt collector


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 31, 2021)

Null said:


> If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees


I'm honestly surprised this wasn't done yet, as well as pressing for aemulatio (abuse of the right) presumption for all of her further lawsuits, so she will have to fight against the presumption of her lawsuit being letigious every time- US law has this system, right?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 31, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> I'm honestly surprised this wasn't done yet, as well as pressing for aemulatio (abuse of the right) presumption for all of her further lawsuits, so she will have to fight against the presumption of her lawsuit being letigious every time- US law has this system, right?


In the US the system that applies that sort of status is at the discretion of the judge to hand out. I'm not sure if a person can countersue to make someone a vexatious litigant, but I don't think it can be done.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 31, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> so she will have to fight against the presumption of her lawsuit being letigious every time- US law has this system, right?


Yes, but it's rarely done, and you have to piss off the court extremely. There are exceptions, of course, like Utah, where it is a lot easier.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 31, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> In the US the system that applies that sort of status is at the discretion of the judge to hand out. I'm not sure if a person can countersue to make someone a vexatious litigant, but I don't think it can be done.





Useful_Mistake said:


> Yes, but it's rarely done, and you have to piss off the court extremely. There are exceptions, of course, like Utah, where it is a lot easier.


I see, so this pretty much the same as in 99% of the world- you need to piss off the judge, otherwise they dont care how much inconviniences lawsuites cause to the defendant.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 31, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> I see, so this pretty much the same as in 99% of the world- you need to piss off the judge, otherwise they dont care how much inconviniences lawsuites cause to the defendant.


You have to piss off the entire court system usually, not just one judge. The smallest amount of judges I recall pissed off when this was applied, was a few district court judges and a few appeals court judges.


Nick talks about Null's big win:


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 31, 2021)

I mean the judgement was succinct and well written, but I love when they toss in a few spicy nuggets like quoting “the dumbest person” “possibly ever.”


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Aug 31, 2021)

That's cruel, dude. Let the poor retarded girl win at least once.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Aug 31, 2021)

With this court ruling in his favor I bet Null is feeling...

Over the moon.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 31, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Nick talks about Null's big win:


Rackets should throw her and Greer a little somethin something for being the only reason he's ever predicted the outcome of a lawsuit correctly.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 31, 2021)

Joshua Moon, I uncurse you in the name of Yahuah. Joshua Moon, may you live long and breed well.


----------



## I don't like jews (Aug 31, 2021)

The bigots win again!


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm sure she's thinking "next round!" Already. Such a waste of Nulls time.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Aug 31, 2021)

It's so strange, it was only yesterday I randomly remembered Melinda is alive and insulted her in another thread. Now this comes out today. I think I might be psychic. 

Lets test the theory, Russel Greer a pencil necked dribbling  noodle armed sex pest who literally couldn't get laid in a whorehouse.

I'll check back tomorrow for news.


----------



## RandomFaggot (Aug 31, 2021)

Jersh just *CAN'T STOP WINNING*


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 31, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> I see, so this pretty much the same as in 99% of the world- you need to piss off the judge, otherwise they dont care how much inconviniences lawsuites cause to the defendant.


Yes, although Melinda seems to be edging closer to that threshold than most mere mortals. 

"Melinda Scott, a frequent Pro Se litigant in this and other Courts" 

The Judge has just put her on notice regarding her litigious behavior. She will of course be too stupid to realize this.


----------



## Null (Aug 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Rackets should throw her and Greer a little somethin something for being the only reason he's ever predicted the outcome of a lawsuit correctly.


Greer's lawsuit is still ongoing, don't get cocky kiwi bros


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Aug 31, 2021)

Facial muscles crossed that the little weasel gets put in a microwave, legally. What's the longest sMelly has gone without braying about her certain impending victory?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 31, 2021)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> Lol dumb bitch. Can't wait to see how she rationalizes this one. Clearly the judge has an account on the farms. What other possible explanation for her related failures could there be?


She will file a 7th lawsuit. She honestly believes there are no consequences for her behavior.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Aug 31, 2021)

At my last Freemason event I brought attention of the Mountain Jews. My fellow mason's were not happy. We worked together with other secret organisations to stop the Mountain Jews from launching attack on the sites leader.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 31, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I'm sure she's thinking "next round!" Already. Such a waste of Nulls time.


She was heavily inspired by Australia's lockdown success. If at first you don't succeed try try again.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 31, 2021)

somecryptoneet said:


> She was heavily inspired by Australia's lockdown success. If at first you don't succeed try try again.


But Australia's lockdowns didn't work....oh...


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 31, 2021)

Null said:


> Greer's lawsuit is still ongoing, don't get cocky kiwi bros


Greer doesn't know his asshole from his armpit.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 31, 2021)

i think greer has an even worse shot at winning in court than the mountain jews, purely due to his background
'poor crazy lady fighting nasty internet stalkers' is a lot more appealing to normie boomers (which judges are) than 'sex pest pervert with a criminal record for stalking girls online'

with melinda, i could think of a scenario where she runs into a judge who is sympathetic to her based on her situation. with russell that is straight up impossible.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Aug 31, 2021)

For a second I thought Melinda Gates was suing the farms.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Aug 31, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> She will file a 7th lawsuit. She honestly believes there are no consequences for her behavior.


And to date she is proven correct. She has been able to hide her abuse behind claims of poverty while inflicting financial harm on her victims.


----------



## 419 (Aug 31, 2021)

i'm still just waiting for an actual response from Melinda honestly
wake up @TamarYaelBatYah you stank bitch


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 31, 2021)

419 said:


> i'm still just waiting for an actual response from Melinda honestly
> wake up @TamarYaelBatYah you stank bitch


She went radio silent on both Farms and other social media about a month ago. She claimed it's because one of her kids is sick and she needs to dedicate all her time to provide care for him but I suspect there is more going on behind the scenes (she was breaking up with her abusive troglodyte Marshall and moving from him so anything could've happened.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Aug 31, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> She went radio silent on both Farms and other social media about a month ago. She claimed it's because one of her kids is sick and she needs to dedicate all her time to provide care for him but I suspect there is more going on behind the scenes (she was breaking up with her abusive troglodyte Marshall and moving from him so anything could've happened.


Basically, she is silent because Marshall put her in a fucking headlock too? I can believe it.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 31, 2021)

Mexican Molotov Marauder said:


> Basically, she is silent because Marshall put her in a fucking headlock too? I can believe it.


We can only speculate while waiting for her to return and spill the beans.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Aug 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Rackets should throw her and Greer a little somethin something for being the only reason he's ever predicted the outcome of a lawsuit correctly.


If he were to refer Josh to a lawyer, Melinda might have a chance.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 31, 2021)

She will keep trying forever and there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Space Cooter (Aug 31, 2021)

Jerkov said:


> If he were to refer Josh to a lawyer, Melinda might have a chance.



I have a feeling melinda could out fox Ty Beard and the glorified notaries he has working for him.


----------



## Thornforg (Aug 31, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> She will keep trying forever and there is nothing you can do.


On the contrary, now that this suit was dismissed with prejudice, any and all future suits she files against Josh or the Farms will be faced with the near-insurmountable task of overcoming that previous verdict to proceed with her next suit. Next time, if there is indeed a next time, may very well end with her being declared a vexatious litigant. Once that happens, game over. No more using taxpayer money to sue. Not even moving would erase that little label.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 31, 2021)

Thornforg said:


> On the contrary, now that this suit was dismissed with prejudice, any and all future suits she files against Josh or the Farms will be faced with the near-insurmountable task of overcoming that previous verdict to proceed with her next suit. Next time, if there is indeed a next time, may very well end with her being declared a vexatious litigant. Once that happens, game over. No more using taxpayer money to sue. Not even moving would erase that little label.


I think she can go on forever if she uses her husband or kids as the plaintiff. Even if she is totally discredited, the good work of Yahweh never ceases.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Aug 31, 2021)

Chujkurwa said:


> That's cruel, dude. Let the poor retarded girl win at least once.


Well she could get a big win by actually being a good role model for her children and turning into a functional member of society rather than behaving like a pathetic inbred subhuman with the IQ of a concussed chimpanzee.

But eh, that's too hard. It's much easier to keep half assing lawsuits so she can pretend she's a relevant hotshot lawyer and not a corpulent dried up uterus who's only use at this point is to serve as an example of why it's a terrible idea to take mercy on the feeble minded. 

Melinda, if you're reading this, once you can't sue anymore I think your next larp to avoid taking responsibility as a mother should be to write a book about cyberstalking. Tell the world the truth about what the evil Kiwi Farms and international criminal Joshua "blood" Moon have done to you, and how the uncaring legal system just let it happen. I think that would be a very interesting read.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Aug 31, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I think she can go on forever if she uses her husband or kids as the plaintiff. Even if she is totally discredited, the good work of Yahweh never ceases.


She can’t do that, she is not licensed and can’t represent anyone else.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 31, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> She can’t do that, she is not licensed and can’t represent anyone else.


She can write her schizoid ramblings and the husband can claim that he wrote it.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 31, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> She can write her schizoid ramblings and the husband can claim that he wrote it.


She was about to leave the "husband" (if you mean Marshall) and he was publicly mocking her lawsuits so I doubt he would let her use his name this way.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Aug 31, 2021)

about freaking time. hope she gets labelled as a vexatious litigant soon cus you _know_ she's gonna try that shit again.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 31, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> She can write her schizoid ramblings and the husband can claim that he wrote it.


Why do you think that will work? Do you have specific legal knowledge about this approach?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Aug 31, 2021)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> I do not believe she has actually spent a penny of her own money on any of the lolsuits she has served against Null.


No filing fees, no, but she's spent a few bucks on postage here and there.


DumbDude42 said:


> dismissed with prejudice means the court will not accept any more suits from her in this matter?


That would be nice, but realistically it means Null would probably have to file something to remind the court of her dismissed-with-prejudice lolsuit and to point out that the hypothetical new lolsuit is based on the same underlying events.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Aug 31, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 2495363View attachment 2495362View attachment 2495361
> 
> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Does this bitch ever learn? 

No of course not. If she did she'd have given up by now. She's almost as bad as Russ "Pipsqueak" Greer.


----------



## lolwatagain (Aug 31, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> Why do you think that will work? Do you have specific legal knowledge about this approach?


I'm not aware of any civil cases, but I heard a story about a patent attorney who was suspended from filing and prosecuting patents before the USPTO.  He would still practice and represent clients before an examiner by coming up with a dependent claim, adding himself as an inventor, and then proceed as an Inventor instead of a Patent Attorney.  He would then drop his dependent claim and remove himself as an inventor once the notice of allowance was obtained.  The USPTO eventually stopped him.

Melinda could try something similar in theory, but in reality it would end up being slapped down hard by a judge very quickly. Ideally during the start of the IFP process.  I'm shocked that this lawsuit made it through the IFP process to even require an answer, but it's likely due to the Federal Claims, which could possibly be a cause of action if she could sue that office.


----------



## Jannetje Schaft (Aug 31, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> She went radio silent on both Farms and other social media about a month ago. She claimed it's because one of her kids is sick and she needs to dedicate all her time to provide care for him but I suspect there is more going on behind the scenes (she was breaking up with her abusive troglodyte Marshall and moving from him so anything could've happened.


Has anyone checked the Wise Co obits? He could have killed her for all we know. Alternately, DSS could have seized the kids and Mel's in jail for shooting at Marshall.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 31, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> I'm not aware of any civil cases, but I heard a story about a patent attorney who was suspended from filing and prosecuting patents before the USPTO.  He would still practice and represent clients before an examiner by coming up with a dependent claim, adding himself as an inventor, and then proceed as an Inventor instead of a Patent Attorney.  He would then drop his dependent claim and remove himself as an inventor once the notice of allowance was obtained.  The USPTO eventually stopped him.
> 
> Melinda could try something similar in theory, but in reality it would end up being slapped down hard by a judge very quickly. Ideally during the start of the IFP process.  I'm shocked that this lawsuit made it through the IFP process to even require an answer, but it's likely due to the Federal Claims, which could possibly be a cause of action if she could sue that office.


She got IFP because she was suing the State first and foremost. I'm general, the courts are very deferential to an IFP tort if the defendant is the Government. With this prejudicial dismissal though she is pretty much on notice this shit will not fly anymore. If she files a 7th lawsuit Dear Leader will have grounds to take her to the mat and request everything from a restraining order barring her from suing him again without special leave of the court to attorneys fees, costs and special damages that can include the cost of every one of her prior lawsuits.

When this has been pointed out to Melinda in the past she just laughed and claimed even if this did happen she was so fucking broke there would be nothing to collect. But there is ALWAYS something to collect. For example, while Virginia does not allow you to seize someone's home in collection, you CAN seize their car. And if that does not discharge the judgement when they buy another car to replace the one you took you can seize that too. The phone that she uses to post on this forum is also siezable, as are any subsequent phones. Her stank ass panties are seizable.

Even a poor fag can be made to suffer. It may not discharge the cost of the seizure let alone the judgement, but if Null wanted to make an example he could absolutely hurt even the most broke of IFP litigants.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 31, 2021)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> Has anyone checked the Wise Co obits? He could have killed her for all we know. Alternately, DSS could have seized the kids and Mel's in jail for shooting at Marshall.


I think @Rod Dangerous was keeping up with her social media. And I suspect if one of them fatally hurt the other nobody would know for some time. They seem to be rather reclusive so I doubt anybody would go looking for them.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 31, 2021)

FORMA PAUPERIS​-[Latin]

In the character of a poor person - a method by which a litigant without money for lawyers is considerately permitted to lose his case.

Ambrose Bierce, _The Devil's Dictionary_


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 31, 2021)

Lost with prejudice down, hopefully lost with extreme prejudice soon.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 31, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Even a poor fag can be made to suffer. It may not discharge the cost of the seizure let alone the judgement, but if Null wanted to make an example he could absolutely hurt even the most broke of IFP litigants.


Just sell the debt to a motorcycle club.


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Aug 31, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> FORMA PAUPERIS​-[Latin]
> 
> In the character of a poor person - a method by which a litigant without money for lawyers is considerately permitted to lose his case.
> 
> Ambrose Bierce, _The Devil's Dictionary_


Bierce is one of my favorite writers.


----------



## moocow (Aug 31, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Ambrose Bierce, _The Devil's Dictionary_


One of the finest publications of the 20th century. Clearly you're a man of refined taste.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Sep 1, 2021)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> Has anyone checked the Wise Co obits? He could have killed her for all we know. Alternately, DSS could have seized the kids and Mel's in jail for shooting at Marshall.


Obituaries cost money, you know. A fair bit, actually. Does anyone care enough about her to shell out for an obit? I doubt it.


----------



## McSchlomo (Sep 1, 2021)

oh to be a fly on the wall in her home right now...

the amount of coping, seething and dilating (?) must be immense

and yah, she'll be back, and it will be so funny that we'll all agree its worth it that null has to deal with that shit again.


----------



## Borax Bozo (Sep 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Federal judges operate on their own time and there is damn near nothing that can be done about it.


I'm reminded of Michael E. Mann vs Mark Steyn, which has been going for 10+ years in the D.C. court system at this point.


----------



## Image Reactions (Sep 1, 2021)

So, she used Ty Beard as her attorney?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 1, 2021)

A man of no consequence said:


> So, she used Ty Beard as her attorney?


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Sep 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Just sell the debt to a motorcycle club.




Well if they're willing to buy the debt then fair enough.


----------



## TheButcherknight (Sep 1, 2021)

Nicks new short








						A Complete Story of the Failed Lawsuit Against Joshua Moon of Kiwi Farms
					

Melinda Scott's ill-fated lawsuit against Joshua Moon, owner of Kiwi Farms, has finally been dismissed by Federal Judge James P. Jones.  This is not the firs...




					youtu.be


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 1, 2021)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Heres nick rekida giving am oral history of the lawsuits
> 
> It's neat


Look at the post directly above yours.


----------



## Flávia’s Cleaning Service (Sep 1, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Joshua Moon, may you live long and feed* well.


fixed


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Sep 1, 2021)

Jerkov said:


> fixed


Karate Josh fights on


----------



## AeroFanta (Sep 1, 2021)

Undefeated lolsuit champ!


----------



## RodgerDodger (Sep 1, 2021)

TheButcherknight said:


> Nicks new short
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Nick's another that thinks "Chan" is actually Chris's name? 


Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Karate Josh fights on


Sing it with me!


----------



## TheShedCollector (Sep 1, 2021)

It is my opinion based entirely on Kiwifarms posts that Melinda Scott is an unfit mother. She's vicious, nasty, entitled and really really fucking dumb. Her children are in danger every moment they are in her custody. CPS should remove her children from her care at once. 

Now that I've stated that publicly using an IP address that my ISP have me, I'm going to stare at my vast piles of Jew gold held in my enormous Scrooge McDuckian vault. 

Melinda, send service to my attorney, Mr Lionel Hutz, I can't believe its not a law firm, Springfield Mall, Springfield, Oregon. 

Also Melinda is fat, unattractive, and it would give me great pleasure to read about how she killed herself and her children by locking them in a car and driving into a lake.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 1, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> So Nick's another that thinks "Chan" is actually Chris's name?


...and that his name is Christopher, not Christian.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 1, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> It is my opinion based entirely on Kiwifarms posts that Melinda Scott is an unfit mother. She's vicious, nasty, entitled and really really fucking dumb. Her children are in danger every moment they are in her custody. CPS should remove her children from her care at once.
> 
> Now that I've stated that publicly using an IP address that my ISP have me, I'm going to stare at my vast piles of Jew gold held in my enormous Scrooge McDuckian vault.
> 
> ...


Everything you just said is true though, and the truth is an absolute defense to a charge of defamation.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> ...and that his name is Christopher, not Christian.


His legal name is whatever is on his driver's license or the papers he got.  Also are you contradicting GodBear?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> His legal name is whatever is on his driver's license or the papers he got.


So... third evolution is Christine...



AnOminous said:


> Also are you contradicting GodBear?


I wouldn't dare!


----------



## TheShedCollector (Sep 2, 2021)

Is clear she's going to keep filling stupid lawsuits. Why wait until the next one to stop hemmoraging money to this lunatic? It's not right that Josh is out of pocket. She should be made to pay every penny of Nulls lawyer bills. 

He needs that money for Chantel superchats.


----------



## Rod Dangerous (Sep 2, 2021)

Null said:


> If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.


Put the Gunt on standby; she intends to appeal the dismissal to a higher court.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Sep 2, 2021)

Rod Dangerous said:


> Put the Gunt on standby; she intends to appeal the dismissal to a higher court.


Has she actually said this somewhere?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 2, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Has she actually said this somewhere?


She has heavily implied it in the past, IIRC.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Sep 2, 2021)

Its pretty funny that the original lolcow which brought her screaming at the farms has faded into obscurity while she ends up as a much more well known lolcow in the process


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 2, 2021)

Margo Martindale said:


> Its pretty funny that the original lolcow which brought her screaming at the farms has faded into obscurity while she ends up as a much more well known lolcow in the process


Andrew is still active on the Farms but while some of his beliefs and opinions are quite awful he at least recognizes himself as a lolcow and isn't spastic about the thread so Kiwis are rather nice to him.


----------



## Jannetje Schaft (Sep 3, 2021)

Rod Dangerous said:


> Put the Gunt on standby; she intends to appeal the dismissal to a higher court.


Are you still communicating with her, or is that just a very likely assumed  result?


----------



## Rod Dangerous (Sep 3, 2021)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> is that just a very likely assumed result?


She has told me in no uncertain terms that she will appeal the ruling.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 3, 2021)

Rod Dangerous said:


> She has told me in no uncertain terms that she will appeal the ruling.


Was this recently? Or just in general "I will appeal if I lose" thing she said previously?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 3, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> So Nick's another that thinks "Chan" is actually Chris's name?


Nah, he was doing a bit. The intonation was almost identical to how Tucker said it.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 3, 2021)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> He could have killed her for all we know. Alternately, DSS could have seized the kids and Mel's in jail for shooting at Marshall.


We're not that lucky unfortunately.

Edit: @Null do you plan on hitting her for costs if she appeals, or just if she files a new suit?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Sep 4, 2021)

If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try, try... *counts on fingers* ...try again.

Did you know the definition of insanity is making the same mistake and expecting a different result?


----------



## Barry Macoqiner (Sep 5, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah melissa you're a fucking retard.


----------



## Unpleasant (Sep 5, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> Andrew is still active on the Farms but while some of his beliefs and opinions are quite awful he at least recognizes himself as a lolcow and isn't spastic about the thread so Kiwis are rather nice to him.


Yeah, he's nuts, but he seems like a pleasant enough guy if you arent the target of his lovequest.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 5, 2021)

Deadpool said:


> Edit: @Null do you plan on hitting her for costs if she appeals, or just if she files a new suit?


He promised to do something much cooler if she tries again but it would appear he'll show mercy this last time:


Null said:


> Dismissed with prejudice. If she pursues again in another jurisdiction I will press for attorney's fees and I'll hire Ethan Ralph to be my debt collector.





Unpleasant said:


> Yeah, he's nuts, but he seems like a pleasant enough guy if you arent the target of his lovequest.


Andrew is an emotionally stunned creep but at least he's aware he's a creep. He believes being a creep is OK and that's what makes him a true cow but he's not a spaz so it makes him a kind of likable cow.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Sep 6, 2021)

Rod Dangerous said:


> She has told me in no uncertain terms that she will appeal the ruling.


If this is true, I can't wait to see what she presumes the basis of her appeal will be? I'm betting that the Judge is a Misogynist. That's Guaranteed to play well at the Appellate Level! I do hope Null does take action if she tries anything else. Heck I would recommend he move for costs from the current ruling. If just to have it on the record for when she tries to drag it into appeals.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 8, 2021)

New documents can be found here:


ConSluttant said:


> Two new documents. Melinda is appealing. And Jersh is asking for a time extension so that he can ask for costs.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Sep 10, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New documents can be found here:


The Judge Granted Null's requested extension, apparently same day. If not within moments of it being filed. Yeah, he's sick of Melinda's shit.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 10, 2021)

Motion to require an appeal bond.


RodgerDodger said:


> The Judge Granted Null's requested extension, apparently same day. If not within moments of it being filed. Yeah, he's sick of Melinda's shit.


Doc attached for anyone curious


----------



## TheShedCollector (Sep 10, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah is fat and ugly. She is an unfit mother, drug addict, whore and the dumbest person to ever have lived.

She is beneath contempt. When her neighbours see her in the street they should spit on her. She should be absolutely ostracised from society, cut off from the population and made to live in a cave where her ugly children will starve to death and ensure her genetic legacy does not continue.


----------



## Kendrick (Sep 10, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Motion to require an appeal bond.
> 
> Doc attached for anyone curious


If this pass, I'm wishing it does but expecting it doesn't, the appeal will be dead on arrival.

This is tbh the best move for the appeal side. Put up or shut up.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 10, 2021)

@TamarYaelBatYah you're really not very smart, are you?


----------



## talk talk talk (Sep 10, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> View attachment 2526273


I think this is a good tactical move by Hardin. His motion was very short and direct. Smelly's response will be her usual word salad of mangled case law and fantasies.

As an added bonus, she will be locked in to whatever statements she makes in response to the motion to require a bond when Hardin's motion for costs rolls in accompanied by choice excerpts from her posts here. It is likely there will be a single order disposing of both motions. This means the Mag. Judge will have a full record of Smelly's interactions here and Smelly's weird lies about them when she decides whether the appeal is in bad faith.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 10, 2021)

talk talk talk said:


> Judge will have a full record of Smelly's interactions here and Smelly's weird lies about them when she decides whether the appeal is in bad faith.


If the judge grants the motion, it more or less kill's Smelly's appeal.  She'll probably still file some frivolous bullshit while refusing to put up the bond, and it will be drop-kicked into orbit.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Sep 10, 2021)

Is she appealing just the Kiwi part of the case or is Wise County back in too?  Also, thanks in advance lawfags, how long until we get to read her grounds for appeal?  I hope she accuses the judge of being a freemason again.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 11, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> how long until we get to read her grounds for appeal?


The first thing that we'll probably see will be her response to the bond motion. She has 10 days to respond.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 11, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> If the judge grants the motion, it more or less kill's Smelly's appeal.  She'll probably still file some frivolous bullshit while refusing to put up the bond, and it will be drop-kicked into orbit.


Is it normal to order the plaintiff to respond or does that imply "we're inclined to grant this unless you have a good reason we shouldn't"?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Sep 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Is it normal to order the plaintiff to respond or does that imply "we're inclined to grant this unless you have a good reason we shouldn't"?


I'd assume it's a convenience as she's _allowed_ to file a response and the court wants to inform the parties what their filing deadlines are. In general it's just better to put the parties on notice than to have someone miss a deadline because they didn't know about it and then have to deal with a motion to show good cause for why it wasn't timely that isn't "I didn't know/forgot" - that isn't a valid excuse, even if it's the truth. At least this way the court knows that they know.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 11, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> Is she appealing just the Kiwi part of the case or is Wise County back in too?


She literally cannot appeal the Wise County bit. She's late to appeal that by about 9 months, IIRC.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Is it normal to order the plaintiff to respond or does that imply "we're inclined to grant this unless you have a good reason we shouldn't"?


It's pretty routine.  Sometimes it's called an Order to Show Cause, which actually does pretty clearly indicate the court is probably going to grant the motion, but in this case, it's just a courtesy to let the party know they have an opportunity to respond and a deadline.

The court doesn't actually have to do this.  If there's a rule setting a deadline, and you blow it, that's on you.  It just makes it really clear, though, that you didn't blow it out of "excusable neglect" or some other reason you could use to extend a deadline and file late.  If you get notification like this and ignore it, you clearly had every opportunity to file on time.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 13, 2021)

New docs here. Analysis later to come.



Spoiler: Analysis




And said rights are open to conditions. To be specific, Rule 2, Rule 3, Rule 4, Rule 5, Rule 6, Rule 7 (that Hardin cited), etc. all of which conditionalize your right to appeal. Rule 24 can be used to deny a litigant IFP rights, if the court determines it is frivolous. Many different jurisdictions have upheld this rule and used it even as early as this year. See, for example, Reynolds v. Boyle, 679 F. App'x 372 (5th Cir.2017), Dominique A. Morrow v. Stoner, et al, (N.D. Ohio 2014), Rogers v. Cochran et al, (N.D. Tex. 2021). This rule has been used even in courts in the 4th circuit. See, for example, Carl H. Alley, Petitioner, v. Dodge Hotel, Respondent, 501 F.2d 880 (D.C. Cir. 1974)


Despite what Melinda thinks, it is not absurd that she has to follow the rules of Appellate Procedure. She is as bound to them as is anyone else.




This is only an alternative to his initial demand, that is to say, an appellate bond, which is perfectly within 6he rules (see rule 24 and rule 7).

In any case, courts can always issue an Order to show cause for a party to explain why their motion should be granted. Given that the court must establish whatever or not Melinda is doing this in bad faith, such order is only natural. There is no question that a judge may use the powers granted to him, including when assessing your rights to appeal, or whatever or not your motion is in bad faith. This is something very basic and simple to understand, and exists in both civil and criminal courts. There are many citations to this, some that have come from the fourth circuit up to SCOTUS. See, Brown v. Allen, 344 U.S. 443, Sanders v. United States, 373 U.S. 1, United States v. Bekins, 304 U.S. 27, etc.


Null seeks to make sure you follow the rules, rules which allow your appeal to have bonds, have IFP status retracted, or otherwise punish what a court sees as a frivolous appeal, if court so choses. Even Jews are subject to rules, Melinda, however much you would dislike them.


1. Subjectively believing your action to be filed in Good Faith, does not necessarily mean it was filled in Good Faith, and can still be found to be frivolous. See, for example,  Griffith v. Smith, 30 Va. Cir. 250 (1993),
2. Similarly, you supposed lack of statement admitting to bad faith behavior does not mean there is none. Whatever there is or not, is for the court to decide. See above citations, and rules of appellate procedure.



Incorrect. As the court itself pointed out this lawsuit was clearly meritless, and full of "repetitive meritless filings". Considering, as the court pointed out, that it's clear to see that you have no cause of action, considering your history of meritless actions, considering your own admissions on here about your lawsuit's frivolousness, considering you don't even have a clear jurisdiction on Null, it is not absurd to think that this is to hurt Null, as you stated many times to be your goal.



It is very well accepted that meritless filings, no matter how small, are a burden on everyone. See Roller v. Gunn, et al, 107 F.3d 227 (4th Cir. 1997), In Re Sindram, 498 U.S. 177


The thing is the court found no notice. See below:




As towards the extensions of time argument, such motions are not an abuse of court if requested for a good reason. All three times Hardin asked for it, court found his arguments for it to be valid.


Plaintiff is invited to read the motion in question, wherein she can find multiple reasons for his request, including, but not limited to this important one:


Plaintiff is advised that is is often a good idea to read the motions one is responding when filing a response.


Following the rules in not absurd.


There is different between a malicious motion, and an allegedly malicious website. Only one of them would be relevant here, and it is not the one you picked.


The accusations are quite founded, and  Hardin's claim of your frivolousness was found to be valid by the court.


So you say, and yet it was found that his claims did have merit.


Despite her outrage about Hardin's lack of citations, this is the first out of three citations in this document. Pot meet kettle.

That being said, reading it this way has its limitations, and is not a immunity shield against any frivolousness of your own doing. Labram v. Havel, 43 F.3d 918 (4th Cir. 1995), Conley v. Gibson, 355 U.S. 41, 78 S. Ct. 99 (1957), Ashcroft v. Iqbal, 556 u.s. 662 (2009 )

What follows is long rant that can be best summarized as "if he did everything I wanted him to, I wouldn't have sued him, therefore I am the victim"

Section "V." J-M are rehashes of the arguments she has already made and ones I had already addressed above.




Let the old me address this:





It should be accurate enough.


But you have not. Even the court agrees it is just baseless "speculati[on]" and "do[es] not meet the test of Virginia law"


All your failures are relevant, since it shows no court has found any of it to be of any value.
A denied appeal is in favour of Null. How is that so hard to grasp?



Also, Brown & Pipkins, LLC v. Service Employees Int'l Union, 15-1931 (4th Cir. 2017), CX Reinsurance Company Limited v. Devon Johnson, 19-1516 (4th Cir. 2020)


Ignoring the first bit, Null can pay his attorney however he wants. Be it from his bank account, from GofundMe, or whatever, as long as it is paid. Naturally, any evidence of his payments will reveal itself with the motion, as proof to the amount requested. At this stage, this is simply irrelevant


For someone complaining about lack of citations, she sure hates providing them. Vacations happen, deal with it. That being said, learn to read better. Difficulty to reach him was not only due to his vacation.
Moon, indeed, is not entitled to special treatment. Your inability to understand rules, and procedures, does not grant him "special treatment". You yourself have asked the court for an extension of time.


Neither have you that anything you said is true.


Only when you were late to file. Hardin filed early. Please read your citations more carefully:




Again, this applies if you were late, not early. From your own citation:


What follows is Mel displaying that she fell for Ralf's tricks when he said he can "totally make the judge do what he wants". That's why she lost. Because some rando said something she can't prove, but because it aligns up with her worldview it must be correct. It is delusional and should be tossed Neitze v. Williams, 490 U.S. 319, 325 (1989)


You did not. You accused him of every buzzword in the book to hope something stuck. Frivolous motions such as this naturally get denied


Like the judge said, you did not need his permission to do discovery.



Crimes and criminals are often tolerable. Look at Floyd, Al Capone, etc, all who enjoy great admiration from the public. That being said, what some people consider "intolerable" is not "so outrageous in character, and so extreme in degree, as to go beyond all possible bounds of decency, and to be regarded as atrocious, and utterly intolerable in a civilized community."" What falls into this category is things like torture of your children in front of you. In fact, it must be so "extreme" and "severe" that "that no reasonable person could be expected to endure it." Russo v. White, 400 SE2d 160 (Va. 1991). Kiwifarms, or indeed, CPS calls do not fall under that measure.


Melinda is confused as to why, when shown her service was fraudulent under law, the judge changed his mind.


Even if that is the case, such restrictions have been valid since at least 1962. See Link v. Wabash R. Co., 370 U.S. 626 (1962). Even harsher restrictions have been found valid like pre-filing injunctions since at least, in VA, 1977. See Ronald Graham v. W. M. Riddle, Ronald Graham v. Jack Davis, Director, Virginia State Penitentiary, Ronald Graham v. Rebecca Ponder, Administrator, Central State Hospital, Ronald Graham v. Jack Davis and A. G. Robinson, Ronald Graham v. Jack Davis, W. M. Riddle, and Sergeant D. T. Scites, Ronald Graham v. Jack Davis, Director, 554 F.2d 133 (4th Cir. 1977)


Again, this is not a magical shield, and as Supreme Court showed in Ashcroft v. Iqbal, it should not be seen as that. Complaints get tossed for faults whatever or not you think you have a magical shield protecting you.



Citation needed



But you were speculating. The was not a single fact, nor proof provided.


1. The complaint is structured in a way that makes it seem it only applies to CPS
2. Moon is not the government, or any arm of it thereof, and therefore cannot be held liable for alleged constitutional violations Manhattan Community Access Corp. v. Halleck, 17-1702, 587 U.S. (2019)


Rule 24, Neitzke v. Williams, 490 U.S. 319, Jonathan Henslee v. Alvin Keller, 11-6707 (4th Cir. 2012), also from your appeal sheet:




Now we move to her memorandum which is for some reason shorter than this


1. Your citation is for a criminal case, this is a civil one
2. Even if it didn't only apply to us gov (it specifically mentions only them), this is fundamentally different from your case. In here you seek to appeal *while having IFP* while Null seeks to place a bail on you. In the case cited, no bail is present, only a denial of IFP.
3. You are trying to apply criminal law to a civil case. It doesn't apply. This is not your trial, Null is not the Government, the context behind the ruling is different, and you are in a completely different type of court. I hope I expressed well enough how much this does not fit






"Often made" and "must be made" is not the same thing


1. Congrats. Your case does lack it.
2. "May"
3. Because your case has gotten this far does not mean it has merit. Indeed, many frivolous complaints, sadly, make it pretty far before being found frivolous. Circular Logic is not a valid legal argument
4. There is basis in the literal rules of appellate procedure, but I guess they don't matter


The court has cited many of your frivolous actions, and indeed has warned you not to pursue them further. That being said, regardless of motive, your complaint can still be frivolous (see citations above)

She then continues to wave her magic shield, and continues to misread very simple words of the Supreme Court.

Melinda, your lack of ability to read is your own damned fault

Ammendum in regards to her "I have a constitutional right to appeal". That's a common misconception. There is no constitutional right to an appeal. However states that have made appeallate courts "an integral part of the . . . system for finally adjudicating the guilt or innocence of a defendant," are bound by the 14th amendment's "Due process" clause. See Evitts v. Lucey, 469 U.S. 387.  That clause, of course, is for Criminal Courts.



TLDR: She ignored Hardin's citations and said he had none, complained about being oppressed, and showed that she is incapable of basic reading


----------



## Shaka Brah (Sep 13, 2021)

I'd like to add that there is no indication I have seen anywhere in her thread or elsewhere that a Kiwi was at all responsible for calling Wise County CPS. As far as I know we only found out that she'd been visited by them because she volunteered the information. The likely answer is that one of her neighbors or the local county government got them involved independently for some other issue they witnessed.

While that's not relevant to her argument being good or bad (you can make a good argument about a false claim), I think it's pretty important since the worst thing she can claim ever happened to her with any real evidence is that people called her retarded on the internet. This is legal.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 13, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I'd like to add that there is no indication I have seen anywhere in her thread or elsewhere that a Kiwi was at all responsible for calling Wise County CPS


This is already pointed out in a document that's being worked on at Null's request:


> Link: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/melinda-leigh-scott-marshall-castersen.32118/post-6894098
> Quote: User Karl_der_Grosse: "People have been calling CPS on you for years, Melinda"
> Mrs. Scott: "Not people. Uneducated hillbillies. Get your terms straight!"
> Comment: Mrs. Scott admits there are multiple parties who contacted CPS about her family therefore it's possible the lawsuit was filed under false assumption the call originated from Mr. Moon's forum.



@Useful_Mistake You're doing Nick's job for him  Still can't wait for him to talk about those new docs.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 13, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> This is already pointed out in a document that's being worked on at Null's request:
> 
> 
> @Useful_Mistake You're doing Nick's job for him  Still can't wait for him to talk about those new docs.


Yeah, same. Correct me if I'm wrong, but he didn't cover much of anything recent from Russ and Mel, bar the "Mel is appealing? Not in that way ew" video


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 13, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but he didn't cover much of anything recent from Russ and Mel, bar the "Mel is appealing? Not in that way ew" video


Nah, he's mostly chilling with his cigar and talking about random subjects 
Something that makes me wonder regarding the case: is it normal to respond to a motion that's already granted? I mean the time extension.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 13, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> Something that makes me wonder regarding the case: is it normal to respond to a motion that's already granted? I mean the time extension.


She mails her motions. By the time she sent it it was likely not granted yet, but by the time it arrived, it was already granted.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Sep 13, 2021)

@Useful_Mistake Your post was way less painful than a Nicky Rackets vid, and I am grateful.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Sep 13, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Yeah, same. Correct me if I'm wrong, but he didn't cover much of anything recent from Russ and Mel, bar the "Mel is appealing? Not in that way ew" video


I think trying to read Mel's last filing broke him... err made him even more broken. Trying to read through this one would put a devout Mormon well on the way to alcoholism. This filing is like a do it yourself lobotomy kit.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Sep 13, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> I think trying to read Mel's last filing broke him... err made him even more broken. Trying to read through this one would put a devout Mormon well on the way to alcoholism. This filing is like a do it yourself lobotomy kit.


He has covered every Melinda and Russ filing from both sides of the aisle.  But you see, he live streams about 4 or 5 shows a week that run about 3 hours each.  He also makes 5-10 short vids on specific issues per week.  It can be easy to miss the relevant stuff if you aren't paying attention.

I'll say this about Rackets, he's a workhorse.  I would never give him money or anything but I respect his grift.  I just tend to value those who aren't driven by money (i.e. Jersh) over those who are.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Sep 13, 2021)

Cynically Insane said:


> He has covered every Melinda and Russ filing from both sides of the aisle.  But you see, he live streams about 4 or 5 shows a week that run about 3 hours each.  He also makes 5-10 short vids on specific issues per week.  It can be easy to miss the relevant stuff if you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I'll say this about Rackets, he's a workhorse.  I would never give him money or anything but I respect for his grift.  I just tend to value those who aren't driven by money (i.e. Jersh) over those who are.


It was more fun when he wasn't so engaged with his "community" and all the legal activism and just talked about retarded lawsuits in decently sized videos. I loved his Greer Saga and early Melinda stuff but the whole superchats thing is grating when it breaks up the pacing so much. The sad thing is though, short documentaries and informative videos are content YouTube doesn't like. So anyone who wants to make money doing content (and I'm sure he does) won't do them because they kill your channel's visibility.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Sep 14, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> She mails her motions. By the time she sent it it was likely not granted yet, but by the time it arrived, it was already granted.


Other way around. The court gave an order granting the motion for extension on Sep 9, the day before she _signed_ her reply, Sep 10. But by the time she got the order in the mail she'd already mailed her reply.

Order: 

Reply: 


If she was paying attention to the case online she wouldn't have to wait around for orders to get to her in the mail, just saying... (documents on PACER are only $0.10 per page up to a $3.00 max and if your quarterly balance is under $30 it's waived, and RECAP mirrors the documents for free as soon as someone has purchased them)


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 14, 2021)

New doc



Spoiler: doc







Also:


----------



## Kendrick (Sep 14, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> New doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the appeal is open? Does that mean Moon's motion for "pay up front or shut up" was denied?


----------



## nemesisAF (Sep 14, 2021)

Does “open” mean (1) they are administratively considering allowing her to appeal, (2) that she has been granted permission to appeal / can present arguments to be assessed for an appeal ruling but no decision has been made about changing the judgement, or (3) the appeal is allowed and ruled on.   I am pretty sure it’s not (3).  I am hopeful it’s (1), ie “we gotta acknowledge we received this crap and we aren’t allowed to just point and laugh her but must use our words like adults”


----------



## Kosher Salt (Sep 15, 2021)

New reply from Null


Kosher Salt said:


> Reply in Further Support of Motion to Require an Appeal Bond


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 15, 2021)

Kendrick said:


> So the appeal is open? Does that mean Moon's motion for "pay up front or shut up" was denied?


It only means that the appellate clerks are doing their job. It means that her appeal has been received and docketed. It doesn't mean her appeal has been approved yet, or anything as such.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 22, 2021)

New docs and images

Edit: Another new doc


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 22, 2021)

APPEAL BOND GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






						Melinda Leigh Scott & Marshall Castersen
					






					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Kendrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> APPEAL BOND GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't expect that at all. The appeal is pretty much dead in the waters now, just gotta wait for the deadline to pass.

I'm also guessing the other two motions dismissed in the same orders were inconsequential.


----------



## AprilRains (Sep 22, 2021)

Is this worth featuring?


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 22, 2021)

AprilRains said:


> Is this worth featuring?


I'd say so, but it's up to Null


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 22, 2021)

Calling it now. She's going to appeal the demand that she pay the appeal bond. Funny story. The 4th circuit may actually take it up just so they can create some guiding precedent for dealing with this  vexatious scenario. It won't cost Null anything as her argument would solely be with the Court.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Sep 22, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> APPEAL BOND GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if @Null can get Skordas to put one on Russell Greer, too?
BTW, congrats, Null!
You're on a roll this week.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Sep 23, 2021)

Null's new motion.

Edit: New docs (1, 2)

Edit: New new docs

Edit: New Mel docs

Edit: New doc from Mel

Edit: New docs. Hardin claims this appeal will cost Null, at least, $9250.30, and so he asks the appeal bond to be this high as well

Edit: Hardin replies in Appellate Court

Edit:





Edit: New docs!

Edit: New doc

Edit: New Motion by Mel

Edit: New Mel docs. Very spicy

Edit: *Melinda's back. *

Edit: New doc.

Edit: New docs by Null. Images.

Edit: New docs

Edit: New docs

Edit: New doc by Null

Edit: New docs by Mel.

Edit: Mel's back

Edit: New docs by Null

Edit: New docs

Edit: New docs

Edit: New docs by Mel

Edit: New doc by Null

Edit: New Mel docs

Edit: New Mel Docs by Hardin

Edit: New appellate docs by Hardin

Edit: New Mel doc

Edit: New Mel stuff

Edit: New docs by Hardin

Edit: New Mel Appellate docs

Edit: New Mel doc

Edit: New motions by Mel after the judge told no more motions (plus Hardin's doc in the appellate court)

Edit: Hardin responds to Mel's latest motions

Edit: Reply by Hardin in the appellate court

Edit: Judge makes another ruling, Mel suffers another loss

Edit: New Mel doc in the appellate court

Edit: Hardin replies in the appellate court


----------

